#ubuntu-beginners 2010-12-06
<Kimmono> thewrath: try #wikileaks
<cap> is there a way to get indiator to launch thunderbird and pidgin?
<aveilleux> cap: You mean to have them display in the indicator-applet?
<cap> yeah, pidgin shows up in there but not thunderbird.  It be nice to remove the things I don't use from there as well.
<aveilleux> cap: Thunderbird has a plugin called FireTray. Look for it in Tools > Add-Ons > Search
<aveilleux> cap: You can remove programs from the indicator applet by going to that program's prefs and disabling the tray icon.
<cap> that's pretty neat.  Is there no way to have thunderbirds icon show up where the old mail one did?
<aveilleux> cap: Can you rephrase that question?
<aveilleux> cap: You mean remove the mail icon and put in Firetray?
<cap> yeah. sorry
<aveilleux> cap: You have to add Firetray, then remove the applet that contains the messaging icon
<cap> I don't think I understand fully.  Where can I add/remove applets.
<aveilleux> cap: Right-click, "Remove from Tray".
<aveilleux> cap: Removing that applet will also remove your volume control applet, but I can help you get it back.
<nit-wit> aveilleux, are you using the startup and gnome-volume-control-applet
<cap> i have a "Remove from Panel"option
<aveilleux> cap: That one
<aveilleux> nit-wit: Yes
<cap> ok, done.
<aveilleux> cap: Did you install Firetray
<aveilleux> ?
<cap> yeah.
<aveilleux> cap: It's showing up, yeah?
<cap> yeah.
<cap> but what I would like is for the thunderbird icon to have been in the panel I just removed.
<kristian-aalborg> hi
<kristian-aalborg> can somebody help me get wireless working?
<kristian-aalborg> I have a pcmcia card - MA401(RA) Rev.D
<kristian-aalborg> it lists as eth1 for some reason
<nit-wit> aveilleux, cool I figured as such
<kristian-aalborg> if I turn it on with ifconfig, I can see the available networks
<aveilleux> cap: You mean indicator-applet? The mail icon isn't in indicator-applet.
<aveilleux> Er,
<aveilleux> The Thunderbird icon doesn't appear in indicator-applet.
<aveilleux> It appears in System Tray.
<cap> ok that makes sense, so there's no way to get it to appear in the inicator-applet?
<aveilleux> cap: No, because that's not the way it's designed.
<cap> fair enough
<aveilleux> cap: Is there any particular reason you need it in there>
<aveilleux> ?
<paultag> cap[asso] ?
<cap> i just liked the layout of it.  yeee paul
<paultag> cap: <3
<aveilleux> cap: The layout? The system tray performs the same function.
<cap> I just thought I'd be able to add and remove programs to the indicator app
<cap> no big deal though.
<paultag> cap: rewrite it dide, that's what the CS degree is for, mang
<paultag> dude *
<paultag> man I'm lagging
<cap> gotta work on my C skills first
<paultag> bbl, just a moment
<cap> speaking of which, know of a good guide to setting up dev enviornments and what not?
<kristian-aalborg> lspci does not show the card, but lspcmcia does
<tux414> I have a gateway NV79 with Intel core i3 processor and intel HD Graphics card. I am having trouble viewing the screen when I upgrade to 10.10. (The screen is completely dark until I do the system testing.) I can only view things on the laptop when i complete the system check. Plus my sound works on 10.10 but not on 10.04
<Silver_Fox_> Good day
<Puck`> hello Silver_Fox_ (:
<Silver_Fox_> Hello Puck` . How are you?
<Puck`> doing okay thank you, working on a new site again (:
<Silver_Fox_> Sounds fun Puck`
<hajour> hai
<nlsthzn> alo
<hajour> hai nlsthzn
<nlsthzn> hajour: how are you?
<hajour> o alright thanks . and how are you nlsthzn
<nlsthzn> hajour: always good :p (lol@using support channels for idle chatting)
<hajour> a ok.:)
<alvin1> hi there
<alvin1> does anybody know why the icon panel changes/removes programs on display
<Assembler> has anyone got XPS L501x laptop ?
<Assembler> I am facing a USB live boot problem in ubuntu 10.10.
<Assembler> any suggestions ?
<Silver_Fox_> Where does it fail Assembler  ?
<Silver_Fox_> Is it even attempting to boot?
<Assembler> yes, system is booting and itś asking for the choices. But when i am trying to install the os it is showing some error msg.
<Assembler> it is showing some kind of live run file missing.
<Assembler> I tried is several times but again and again same message is displayed.
<hajour> hai MichelleQ1
<pip_> .
<hajour> pip just ask your question:)
<hajour> if you dont say it then they dont know what your problem is
<pedro3005> hajour, maybe all his keys are broken except for  .
<hajour> no pedro little afraid
<hajour> pedro3005,  i mean
<pedro3005> I was kidding, haakoo
<pedro3005> hajour *
<hajour> i now pedro3005 but pip maybe not
<pedro3005> hajour, he was probably testing his client or something
<hajour> pip have say :sad, can't install 11.04 alpha :-(
<hajour> pedro3005,  above this line
<br1_> hi!! guess somebody could help me??
<br1_> hellooo??
<br1_> anyone??
<hajour> hai br1_
<br1_> hi...
<br1_> I just wanted to know how to delete a folder that has a lil lock on the up right corner
<hajour> sometimes it takes a little bit of time for someone react.
<br1_> guess those are locked for editing... everytime i try it says permission denied
<br1_> or smth like that
<hajour> better to asking your question right away.the one wo knows about it will respons
<br1_> ok... so someone could please help me??
<karthick87> br1_: what's the problem?
<hajour> i have ask for you have a momeny ok?because i am not known very mutch from it
<karthick87> br1_: if it is locked then try sudo rm -R /path/to/that/folder
<karthick87> br1_: but what folder you are going to delete?
<cap> I want to learn php.  Any good articles you guys recommend?  I also need something to help get a dev environment setup
<br1_> I used testdisk to recover a pictures folder, it saved in home/user but now that i retrieved the pics I can not delete it!!
<stlsaint_mobile> yo
<Geocosm> sudo rm -R /home/user/FOLDERNAME
<Geocosm> where FOLDERNAMe is the name of your pictures folder. :)
<Geocosm> stlsaint_mobile St.L. like St. Louis?
<br1_> oki'll try it rigt away
<br1_> AWESOME!! you guys rock!!
<br1_> now could you please tell me... what hapenned?
<geekosopher> br1_: may be had to run that program as a root?
<geekosopher> i meant the testdisk program
<br1_> yeah... i'm kinda new to Ubuntu so...
<br1_> but thank you very much guys fior your help
<geekosopher> br1_: anytime... and its not difficult to learn ubuntu
<karthick87> br1_: Glad it worked :)
<geekosopher> I don't understand this... package 'gcc' installs gcc-4.4 when gcc-4.5 is already available! why?
<pleia2> br1_: "root" is like the administrative user, they can do anything, so when you put "sudo" in front of a command it runs that command as the administrative "root" user
<pleia2> geekosopher: gcc-4.5 isn't in ubuntu yet
<geekosopher> apt-cache policy gcc-4.5 shows that 4.5.1 is there in main archives of maverick
<geekosopher> pleia2: ^
<pleia2> hmm
<paultag> !info gcc natty
<paultag> damn you, ubot2
<ubot2> paultag: gcc (source: gcc-defaults (1.97ubuntu3)): The GNU C compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.5.1-1ubuntu3 (natty), package size 4 kB, installed size 64 kB
<pleia2> yeah, oops, I had a typo in my search
<pleia2> 4.4 is still the default in maverick
<paultag> !info gcc maverick
<geekosopher> paultag: didn't know you had to curse the bot to get the answer :D
<pleia2> hehe
<ubot2> paultag: gcc (source: gcc-defaults (1.93ubuntu2)): The GNU C compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.4.4-1ubuntu2 (maverick), package size 4 kB, installed size 64 kB
<paultag> geekosopher: you have to hurt it's feelings for it to justify an answer to you
<paultag> +1 pleia2 :)
<pleia2> morning, paultag!
<paultag> pleia2: morning! :)
<geekosopher> so whats the reason, paultag, pleia2 ? Is there any house secret?
<tenach> G'morning everyone.
<Silver_Fox_> o/
<geekosopher> tenach: its time to say good night here :)
<pleia2> geekosopher: versions only get into ubuntu once they are thoroughly tested and stable
<pleia2> 4.5 doesn't seem to have made it in time
<pleia2> now that maverick has been released, the version number won't change
<tenach> o/ Silver_Fox_
<Silver_Fox_> Hello tenach
<tenach> geekosopher: even if I wake up in the middle of the night, I consider "morning" to be when I first wake up for my day :D
<tenach> Long time no see, Silver_Fox_ :D  How are you?
<geekosopher> oh, I see, since I just started looking at this, may be it was 4.4 at the time when maverick was being developed
<pleia2> geekosopher: yep :)
<geekosopher> ok, but now that 4.5 is there in main, I guess it is stable enough to be installed?
<pleia2> yeah, you can install it
<geekosopher> thanks for that
<pleia2> it just won't be the default one that was used to compile everything else, so if you do something like compile a kernel module it won't build properly against the stock ubuntu kernel
<pleia2> but for building you own stuff and other things from source, it should be fine :)
<geekosopher> actually I am trying to teach myself C. Any pointers for online resources?
<paultag> HA!
<paultag> see that could be taken two ways
<paultag> 0x0FADEAD0FBEEF
<paultag> there you are
<paultag> It's funny because C uses pointers
<paultag> get it? Ha!
<geekosopher> paultag: got it :)
<paultag> geekosopher: http://www.seas.gwu.edu/~simhaweb/C/lectures/module1/module1.html
<geekosopher> one more thing, I just read somewhere that C++ is more recent than C and has more functions and all... so should I be learning C++ so that it will involve learning C "plus" as bit more? What is used more linux environment?
<paultag> geekosopher: no, C++ is more of a "fork"
<paultag> geekosopher: it's C with objects and a slightly changed syntax
<paultag> but valid C is valid C++
<geekosopher> paultag: ok, thanks!
<paultag> :)
<geekosopher> just asking for an opinion here... being a non-tech guy, how should I go about learning programming?
<pedro3005> paultag, I would have laugh had you not explained it
<pedro3005> :P
<geekosopher> many people say C is like the 'abc' of programming... and should be learnt first
<pedro3005> laughed*
<tenach> geekosopher: I disagree with that... haha.
<pedro3005> geekosopher, my first language was python, I learned C after that
<paultag> pedro3005: <3 :)
<tenach> My first language was Visual Basic 6, then PHP... I'm now learning myself C
<geekosopher> ok, so that breaks a myth
<pedro3005> yeah, I bet paultag's first language was machine code
<tenach> pedro3005: he *is* machine code, so I'd agree. Unless he doesn't know of/about himself, which I doubt.
<tenach> ;D
<pleia2> I find it's most useful to learn something that is useful to you at the time, my first programming was writing scripts for an IRC client, then web programming so I could make a site, etc etc
<pedro3005> geekosopher, and tenach is giving php classes soon!
<pleia2> I tried to learn java back in 2000, failed miserably because I didn't have a solid application for it
<geekosopher> pedro3005: I would love to attend them
<pedro3005> tenach, you should talk to pleia2 about the classes if you haven't already
<pleia2> geekosopher: once they are scheduled, they'll pop up on http://people.ubuntu.com/~nhandler/classroom.html
<tenach> pedro3005: what are you talking about?
<pleia2> that's the ubuntu classroom calendar, has all upcoming class events (none scheduled right now, sad!)
<geekosopher> pleia2: bookmarked that
<pedro3005> tenach, she is in the classroom team
<tenach> pedro3005: ah, right.
<geekosopher> I already have a 'ubuntu learning events' calendar added to my list of google cals... is that different?
<pleia2> tenach: yeah, just give me a nudge when you decide upon a time :)
<pedro3005> tenach, you made me doubt my own sanity there
<pleia2> geekosopher: oh, it's the same calendar :)
<geekosopher> ok
<tenach> pedro3005: <3 You're welcome.
<pedro3005> geekosopher, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BeginnersTeam/FocusGroups/Development/Academy/IntroToPython might be interesting to you if you decided to give python a chance
<pedro3005> decide*
<pedro3005> I fail at typing today
<pleia2> python certainly is one of the most popular languages in the ubuntu community, and it's a good one to learn in general
<geekosopher> so if any one programming language is not a stepping stone to programming, is there anything like programming concepts or fundamentals that I need to learn first?
<tenach> You learn a lot about logic while programming, which carries across all languages (and even non-programming fields/daily life)
<paultag> +10000
<tenach> geekosopher: I would just say go in to learning with an open mind. There aren't necessarily any prerequisites.
<pedro3005> yeah
<geekosopher> ok
<pedro3005> when you have a problem, stop and ask yourself
<pedro3005> What would Guido do?
<tenach> geekosopher: Other than a willingness to learn and be challenged with problems :)
<pedro3005> :P
<pleia2> pedro3005: haha
<asterismo> hi people
<asterismo> i have a problema
<asterismo> problem
<pleia2> !ask
<ubot2> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<geekosopher> yes, ubot2 answers that real fast
<pedro3005> he's highly trained
<pedro3005> studied for years in the buddhist schools of fast typing
<geekosopher> oh, is it 'he'? be careful!
<pleia2> I am pretty sure the ubot2s are female
<pleia2> !gender
<ubot2> yes, I can confirm I am a female bot :)
<geekosopher> hehehe
<pedro3005> my uhh.... s key got stuck
 * pedro3005 hides
<asterismo> with last updates on maverick, my keyboard lost the ability of type a character and keeping writing it when i hold the press in that character, i.e. for deleting an entire word, i have to press several times the backspace key, it stopped working the hold on and deleting...
<geekosopher> rotfl
<asterismo> anyone?
<pleia2> asterismo: can you look at your keyboard preferences? there is an option for changing that behavior
<pleia2> should be: system > preferences > keyboard
<geekosopher> ok, gn guys (and gals) :)
<pleia2> night geekosopher
<tenach> Night geekosopher
<asterismo> ok!
<asterismo> it was activated! but not working...
<asterismo> i switched on/off again
<asterismo> and it worls now
<asterismo> works now
<asterismo> thanks pleia2
<asterismo> !thanks
<ubot2> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<pleia2> sounds like the update just did something a little funny, glad it's working now :)
<asterismo> yeah
<asterismo> btw
<asterismo> does anybody uses PCSX2 for PlayStation 2 emulation?
<asterismo> my 5 year old son wants to play with a cartoon network character Ben10 and the only game i could find is for nintendo DS and PS2
<asterismo> the nintendo DS is quite low resolution and tried to make PCSX2 run, but i have trouble for setting up the bios files
<asterismo> i downloaded some bios files but don't know exactly what they mean, or how many files should i put in the /bios directory
<asterismo> it keeps segfault, or freezing the app
<pedro3005> hmm, sorry, I've never ran it
<kristian-aalborg> hi all
<kristian-aalborg> I can't wrap my head around getting mpd to stream on my laptop
<kristian-aalborg> I have it on the desktop already
<Geocosm> What's MPD?
<bioterror> music player daemon
<Geocosm> Ah never used it. I use PS3 Media Server to stream stuff to my PS3.
<stlsaint_mobile> hey folks
<bioterror> hi
<nlsthzn> hello :)
<stlsaint_mobile> quiet
<x77a1> how to install x sensors on ubuntu 10.10
<x77a1> ????
<geirha> By installing the xsensors package I would assume. There's one in Ubuntu 10.04 at least, have you looked for it in Ubuntu 10.10?
<geirha> In   Applications -> Ubuntu Software Center   that is
<x77a1> its not downloadinf
<x77a1> giving someerrors
<geirha> What errors?
<x77a1> its saying could not find the package
<geirha> Hm. Could be the downloaded package lists are out of date
<x77a1> hmm
<aveilleux> x77a1: Try running this command in Terminal: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install lm-sensors xsensors
<x77a1> ya got it ty
<aveilleux> x77a1: You're welcome. Sometimes packages in th--
<aveilleux> Oh.... :c
 * paultag hugs aveilleux 
<paultag> aveilleux: you rule.
<aveilleux> I know.
<aveilleux> I mean, thanks paultag :P
<paultag> aveilleux: I can't count how many times that happens to me :)
<aveilleux> paultag: It's depressing, but understandable,
<aveilleux> .
<paultag> yeah
<paultag> some people
<tenach> Yeah...
<bodhizazen> paultag: poke
<tenach> He just bbl'd me
<tenach> bodhizazen: ^
<bodhizazen> Ah thanks tenach
<firewall_03> whats up everybody?
<tenach> Hello firewall_03 :)
<firewall_03> this place was pretty dead over the weekend
<tenach> It happens sometimes.
<firewall_03> I wasn't complaining just trollin around
<cap> is there a command like "xdg-open" that will allow a program to become active?
#ubuntu-beginners 2010-12-07
<aveilleux> cap: xdg-open opens a file in the user's preferred application. What exactly are you looking for? I'm a little confused.
<cap> I just installed the app "CheckGmail".  When you click on it though it opens up a new browser, but it lets you modify what command gets executed.  I want to click on it and then have it switch to the program I have running gmail already
<aveilleux> cap: The problem is, you don't always know what that is. As far as I know, only gnome-open can handle URLs.
<aveilleux> cap: Er, can properly handle URLs that are already open, and not even consistently.
<aveilleux> cap: I personally use Thunderbird, rather than a mail checking utility.
<cap> well i'm running Google Mail, which is a prism for gmail.  And I want to switch to that.
<cap> does that make sense?
<aveilleux> cap: What? "Gmail" is a contraction of "Google Mail". I don't understand what you mean.
<pointydrip> I have the problem where firefox won't accept keyboard input after the screensaver/sleep mode is active, googled it...lots of problems, no solutions...can anyone point me in the right direction
<aveilleux> pointydrip: I've seen similar problems. Does closing then re-opening Firefox fix the problem?
<cap> haha I know that, but there's an application which runs GMail inside it's own browser window.  I guess they call it a prism.
<pointydrip> yes, but alas it is incredibly frustration especially with multi screens
<aveilleux> cap: Unfortunately your problem stems from the inability of one program to access another program's status, unless it's broadcast. gnome-open can't tell what URLs are open in your browser, so you can't reliably switch to the application. Is there a particular reason you can't use an email client like Thunderbird?
<cap> oh I wasn't aware of that.  I was using thunderbird but I have a lot of things in gmail itself that I really like.
<paultag> bodhizazen: yo
<bodhizazen> paultag: see pm
<thewrath> hey all
<tenach> Hello thewrath
<thewrath>  wats new
<tenach> Possibly having a job soon!
<tenach> Other than that, nothing too much.
<tenach> How are you thewrath?
<thewrath> busy
<thewrath> when is the next meeting?
<MrAnthrope> What is a PPA?
<deejoe> personal package account, I think
<deejoe> area, something like that
 * deejoe waves his hands
<deejoe> basically, a personal package repository
<deejoe> you can add it to the list of network addresses from which your system draws packages, MrAnthrope
<MrAnthrope> personal package ...repository.
<MrAnthrope> lol alright. :) thanks
<pleia2> archive
<deejoe> ah, thank you, pleia2
<pleia2> :)
<MrAnthrope> aha! :)
<MrAnthrope> Just installing a game and it said install from our PPA.
<MrAnthrope> It seems to be working thus far.
<MrAnthrope> How does one support Open Source games?
<MrAnthrope> Without contributing to code lol. Bug reporting?
<deejoe> that's one way, yes
<pleia2> bug reporting, support (mailing list? irc channel?)
<pleia2> money :)
<paultag> donations make my life nice
<JonathanD> hmm?
<JonathanD> oh
<JonathanD> nm
<MrAnthrope> How do you receive donations, paul?
<paultag> MrAnthrope: via PayPal, but my site long had that button taken down. I've not checked it in a long while
<pleia2> when I want to give back I tend to hop on their mailing list and when things come up I can help with I help out (calls for patch review, documentation writing and updates, new version testing...)
<paultag> that and they're not nice to people
<MrAnthrope> Aww.
<MrAnthrope> Open source gaming is just weird.
<MrAnthrope> s/weird/a foreign concept.
<MrAnthrope> Is there a gaming-specific Ubuntu channel or Linux channel? #Ubuntu-gaming has like 4 people in it.
<MrAnthrope> #Linux-gaming
<MrAnthrope> oops.
<MrAnthrope> Is there a way to check the MHz of my CPU? I'm having a brain fart trying to remember.
<pleia2> cat /proc/cpuinfo
<deejoe> gratuitous use of cat!
<deejoe> ;-)
<MrAnthrope> What is cat? That's how I run my xmacro files.
<deejoe> it is short for "concatenate"
<deejoe> it takes N files as arguments, and strings them all together and spits them out on STDOuT
<MrAnthrope> to link together as a series or chain.
<deejoe> er, STDOUT
<MrAnthrope> lol std.
<deejoe> "standard"
<MrAnthrope> o. far less funny
<deejoe> though it has only now occurred to me that the Unix progenitors intended that as a double entendre
<MrAnthrope> HA
<deejoe> I mean, they called it "Unix" after all.
<MrAnthrope> Well that makes sense I'd use that for playing xmacros. :)
<MrAnthrope> lol I never thought of that one ;)
<deejoe> typical use case is something like
<deejoe> cat Jul.txt Aug.txt Sep.txt > Q3.txt
<MrAnthrope> ahh.
<MrAnthrope> The CLI is very powerful.
<MrAnthrope> So I'm still afraid of it.
<deejoe> be not afraid, for it brings you weird and wonderful ways of doing unspeakable things to text files
<deejoe> for practice, and to save yourself typing, grep some stuff out of /usr/share/dict/words
<MrAnthrope> grep?
<deejoe> "global regular express parse" allegedly, in short, a way to search for patterns
<deejoe> grep dot /usr/share/dict/words | more
<deejoe> shows you all the words in that list that include "dot" somewhere in them
<MrAnthrope> patterns. hrm.
<deejoe> that's the 'regular expressions' bit
<MrAnthrope> gah. These games listed on LGDB are either 8bit or way too advanced for my computer.
<MrAnthrope> There's no middleground.
<JoeMaverickSett> MrAnthrope: have you tried SuperTuxKart ? :D
<MrAnthrope> Wouldn't I want to search for irregular expressions?
 * deejoe looks at LGDB
<MrAnthrope> http://www.lgdb.org/
<deejoe> what sort of stuff do you like, MrAnthrope?
<MrAnthrope> lol no haven't seen that one.
<deejoe> (not that I know, but someone might)
<JoeMaverickSett> MrAnthrope: http://goo.gl/mudu4 <<-- SuperTuxKart #awesome
<MrAnthrope> Oh all sorts of stuff. I'm pretty easily amused.
<deejoe> $ apt-cache search game | wc -l
<deejoe> 1142
<MrAnthrope> Anything easily installed as I'm still really new.
<deejoe> ought to be something amongst those >1000 packages you might find fun
<deejoe> mind you, those aren't all games per se
<MrAnthrope> i installed a game on there 0AD and it looks really cool, like Age of Empires stuff. But my computer won't run it.
<JoeMaverickSett> 0 AD doesn't work on my PC. :-/
<JoeMaverickSett> only white display!!! nothing else.
<deejoe> $ apt-cache search game | more
<deejoe> ^^ that will allow you to browse them a bit
<MrAnthrope> So anything easily installed and something that would work in a very old Nvidia geforce 5700LE, 1 gig of ram, and a 2.6GHz processor (from before dual core was a thing)
<deejoe> doom?
<MrAnthrope> It works on my PC. I just can't do anything because my mouse flips around the screen like crazy from the lag.
<JoeMaverickSett> SuperTuxKart :D
<MrAnthrope> 0AD runs about 7 frames a second so that's not too bad. I run Guild Wars at about 9. It must be a RAM issue.
<MrAnthrope> Though one of the developers said it's not a super ram intensive game.
<MrAnthrope> I think the req is only 512. But it's still unplayable. Just barely.
<deejoe> pioneers?
<deejoe> oh, I know
<deejoe> ROBOTFINDSKITTEN
<deejoe> aptitude install bsdgames
<deejoe> you haven't lived until you've played console tetris, MrAnthrope
<MrAnthrope> lol
<MrAnthrope> boo tetris.
<MrAnthrope> My roommate used to play this stupid doctor mario tetris thing on N64. God I hated that game.
<zkriesse> #ubuntu-beginners-team for off-topic banter/chat MrAnthrope
<MrAnthrope> Sorry. is there a gaming specific room?
<MrAnthrope> I'm trying to find a game my computer will run.
<MrAnthrope> zkriesse
<zkriesse> You mean a computer the game will run on?
<zkriesse> MrAnthrope: Well not for the BT but if ya wanna chat just head on over to #ubuntu-beginners-team for all the fun
<MrAnthrope> lol no. I asked earlier if there was a linux/ubuntu gaming channel and no one answered me.
<zkriesse> ah
<zkriesse> Hmm not that Im aware of
<asterismo> hi people
<zkriesse> Whatcha need help with?
<zkriesse> asterismo: HI!!!!!!!
<asterismo> here i am again
<asterismo> hi
<asterismo> i have a problem with terminal
<asterismo> tab autocompletion is not working
<asterismo> in maverick
<zkriesse> I didn't know you could tab complete in terminal?
<paultag> hahahaha
<paultag> zkriesse: dude of course you can
<paultag> asterismo: there's a package you need. Did you uninstall anything lately>
<zkriesse> seriously?
<paultag> zkriesse: dude, are you serious?
<zkriesse> I never knew that
<paultag> zkriesse: how can you hack without it? :)
<asterismo> check this out
<zkriesse> paultag: I never played HUGE with terminal
<asterismo> santiago@hyperion:~$ sudo apt-get remove --purgrep-status: /var/lib/dpkg/status:32952: expected a colon
<asterismo> .
<paultag> zkriesse: :)
<asterismo> after --purge i pressed tab
<asterismo> i wrote --purg so i expected complete to --purge
<paultag> asterismo: I'm off my desktop and remote. Hey zkriesse, can you check your .bashrc for the app?
<paultag> zkriesse: it'd be at the bottom
<zkriesse> my what?
<paultag> package cache something or other
<paultag> zkriesse: your bashrc
<zkriesse> I'm on WINDOWS
<zkriesse> Remember?
<paultag> zkriesse: dude, what?
<paultag> zkriesse: gah
<paultag> IS ANYONE HERE RUNNING UBUNTU?
<zkriesse> Yes...see? I told you that
<zkriesse> L O L
<asterismo> yes
<JoeMaverickSett> is it this you need? # enable programmable completion features (you don't need to enable
<JoeMaverickSett> # this, if it's already enabled in /etc/bash.bashrc and /etc/profile
<paultag> asterismo: you're the one with the damn problem :)
<JoeMaverickSett> # sources /etc/bash.bashrc).
<JoeMaverickSett> if [ -f /etc/bash_completion ] && ! shopt -oq posix; then . /etc/bash_completion
 * JoeMaverickSett is sorry for the paste though. :-/
<zkriesse> gotta go
 * zkriesse must study
 * paultag hugs JoeMaverickSett 
<paultag> JoeMaverickSett: thanks, yup!
<paultag> Oh wait
 * JoeMaverickSett hugs paultag too! :D
<paultag> zkriesse: good luck
<paultag> JoeMaverickSett: that'll do! Thanks :)
<JoeMaverickSett> paultag: btw, your mythbusting posts are awesome! :D
<JoeMaverickSett> no problem.
<paultag> JoeMaverickSett: thanks!
<paultag> JoeMaverickSett: any feedback on them?
<asterismo> do i have something broke?
<paultag> JoeMaverickSett: I love critisism :)
<paultag> asterismo: well autocomplete is not working, right?
<asterismo> yes
<asterismo> sometimes
<paultag> asterismo: wait, what do you mean sometimes
<deejoe> paultag: oh, and where in the vast Ubuntiverse can these morsels of awesomeness be found?  Your blag?
<paultag> asterismo: type "ec" then hit tab twice
<JoeMaverickSett> paultag: up to know i agree with your verdicts. :)
<paultag> deejoe: yup :) -- blog.pault.ag
<paultag> JoeMaverickSett: good to hear :)
<asterismo> when installing something, like sudo apt-get install gwibber (that i have just uninstalled) it works, i write gwib(tab) and it completes
<asterismo> but when trying to remove something, say inkscape, i write this
<asterismo> sudo apt-get remove inkgrep-status: /var/lib/dpkg/status:32952: expected a colon
<asterismo> .
<asterismo> sudo apt-get remove ink(tab) and say that grep-status thing
<asterismo> any ideas?
<JoeMaverickSett> paultag: particularly liked the one about "Myth Busted#2: You need to program to contribute to Ubuntu"
<paultag> JoeMaverickSett: thanks! I spent a few hours making sure I had all the right links :)
<paultag> JoeMaverickSett: any ideas for the next one?
<paultag> asterismo: hummm
<JoeMaverickSett> paultag: eh, no! :D
<paultag> asterismo: it must have to do with the bash_completions.d stuff
<paultag> asterismo: I honestly have no idea?
<paultag> JoeMaverickSett: :)
<asterismo> can this be reseted somehow?
<paultag> asterismo: reinstall or something, perhaps?
<asterismo> i distupgraded from lucid to maverick
<asterismo> cant really reinstall all again
<phillw> paultag: just the man I want to nag :D
<paultag> phillw: yo dude
<paultag> asterismo: sorry, hang around and as again
<paultag> asterismo: I'm quad tasking :/
<paultag> BRB
<paultag> phillw: PM me, I'll get back to you
<asterismo> another question
<asterismo> why does gwibber do not show icon in window picker applet?
<MrAnthrope> hmm I've not used gwibber.
<cap> umm went to download some software got an "Items cannot be installed or removed until the package catalog is repaired"
<st33med> I believe you need to open a terminal and type "sudo apt-get autofix"... I think
<kgunpowder> Can anyone educate me on Ubuntu or Linux in general?
<cap> i've tried.  It's not working, is there a way to remove a program all together?
<MrAnthrope> sudo apt uninstall? or sudo apt remove? I can't remember...
<MrAnthrope> sudo apt-get uninstall NAME
<MrAnthrope> where NAME is what you want to uninstall.
<MrAnthrope> Sorry I'm still new.
<cap> it says invalid operation uninstall
<JoeMaverickSett> sudo apt-get remove <package>
<MrAnthrope> Maybe that's only if the package comes with an uninstall opetion.
<MrAnthrope> option*
<sebikul> cap, try a sudo apt-get update
<cap> hurray! sudo apt-get remove <package>
<cap> thanks guys!
<sebikul> kgunpowder, you better read the ubuntu community docs. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/community
<JoeMaverickSett> furthermore, if you want to clear out the packages that aren't required anymore, you could, sudo apt-get autoremove :)
<cap> that just goes through and finds whats not needed?
<sebikul> it removes the packages that are not required by any other packages
<cap> is it safe? sounds like it could not be
<JoeMaverickSett> sebikul: +1 :)
<sebikul> it's safe to do an autoremove from time to time
 * JoeMaverickSett does it all the time. :P
 * aveilleux uses Aptitude, so autoremove is done every time :P
<JoeMaverickSett> i envy you, aveilleux :P
<adya893> everybody please help me............my amnarok won't play....
<adya893> everybody please help me............my amnarok won't play....
<bioterror> ragnarock
<bioterror> adya893, is it a fresh installation or what
<adya893> everybody please help me............my amnarok won't play....
<adya893> yeah, i installed it from ubuntu software center
<bioterror> okay
<bioterror> and it does not play mp3?
<bioterror> adya893, http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/MP3:Kubuntu
<adya893>  the sample mp3 coming from amarok its paly well, but my mp3 doesnt...
<bioterror> ubuntu does not come with mp3 support by default as mp3 is propietary
<adya893> so, what is solution for me?
<MrAnthrope> VLC?
<bioterror> Tue09:16 <+bioterror> adya893, http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/MP3:Kubuntu
<adya893> thank you,,,, i will try
<floorfilla> hello everybody, is there are any option to view .mde file..........................
<dtatadl> Hi all...new to ubuntu (trialling 10.04). I have previously connected laptop to sdtv (crt) using vista and powerstrip. I now want to use ubuntu (and xbmc) but cant add a 576i resolution using xrandr. Is anyone willing to run through a few ideas?
<fatharrahman> Hi
<fatharrahman> what should I do with the email  of encrypted key confirmation  to make my OpenPGP ?
<fatharrahman> ?
<fatharrahman> To confirm the key is yours, decrypt the message and follow the link inside
<fatharrahman> how ?
<fatharrahman> the message came how to decrypt it ?
<BlueSpecial> hello
<BlueSpecial> I have a problem with Ubuntu 10.10
<BlueSpecial> it doesn't shutdown
<BlueSpecial> even using terminal
<BlueSpecial> it just hangs
<BlueSpecial> with "System will now halt"
<BlueSpecial> My PC is a Core Duo, 4GB Ram, Nvidia 9300
<BlueSpecial> any hints?
<hajour> think a few here are eating BlueSpecial
<UndiFineD> BlueSpecial, do you require some sort of special acpi ?
<hajour> :) UndiFineD
<UndiFineD> I have seen some of this, but I do not full understand it at all
<UndiFineD> I know it is acpi related, and that is about it
<BlueSpecial> I use acpi=off noapic nolapic in order to OS boots
<UndiFineD> hmmm
<UndiFineD> and without the kernel line acpi=off the system will not boot ?
<BlueSpecial> Before, with just "quiet splash" all it appeared was a black screen and that was it... after adding acpi=off noapic nolapic is booting perfectly
<BlueSpecial> but I was told it was a Nvidia issue
<BlueSpecial> should I try nomodeset instead?
<UndiFineD> I dont know, ... any kernel specialists in here ?!!?
<BlueSpecial> I was reading this: http://ubuntuguide.net/ubuntu-10-10-fix-the-screen-messed-up-at-start-up-and-shutdown
<BlueSpecial> and maybe that's an alternative to my problem... but I didn't test it yet (work = Windows :()
<BlueSpecial> I have to wait till I get home
<UndiFineD> ok, gl tonight then
<BlueSpecial> thanks I will try it
<UndiFineD> as a percaution you might want to turn of compiz first
<UndiFineD> if the nv driver does not load you might be lacking GL
<UndiFineD> and drop to cli
<BlueSpecial> O.K.
<bodhizazen> 'lo everyone =)
<pedro3005> it's bodhizazen !
<bioterror> the one and only! ;)
<bioterror> hi
<bodhizazen> LOL
<bodhizazen> afk for a bit
<tronyx> i just got off the phone with the chief cyber commander
<tronyx> we are to be on cyber pumpkin color alert.  remain vigilant netizens
<nit-wit> tronyx, how is the ole cyber commander
<tronyx> he's doing well lol
<ross92> I have a problem and the forums are moving way too slow
<ross92> I installed ubuntu via the wubi windows installer and then rebooted.  I tried to boot ubuntu and rather than booting, it gave me a menu that led to a cmd line with every choice. one option was find /boot/disk, and that led to a "disk not found" messsage.  any ideas?
<bioterror> I've got no experience with wubi, I cannot help
<bioterror> sorry
<duanedesign> hello Chii
<Chii> Hello. I am installing Ubuntu on a CD less box using a USB stick
<bioterror> that's the spirit!
<Chii> Ubuntu does not recognise the Realtek network card. I have obtained the bzip2 driver file from Realtek directly.
<bioterror> really?
<Chii> I've unzipped it directly to a variety of place on the usb stuck so that when the installer complains, it can search the usb stick for the drivers
<Chii> the motherboard is an Intel D510MO
<Chii> I've been googling for over an hour with no joy on how to slipstream the drivers inside the installer. Copying the drivers onto another usb stick and getting it to detect that doesn't work either
<bioterror> http://www.intel.com/support/motherboards/desktop/d510mo/sb/CS-031439.htm
<bioterror> that says it's native
<Chii> Apparently it is native in 9
<Chii> but not 10.10
<Chii> which is what I'm trying to install
<bioterror> I think you should try 10.04 and submit a bug report then
<Chii> if i install 10.04 can i smoothly apt upgrade to 10.10 at a later date?
<bioterror> yes
<Chii> i am looking to replace the native driver anyway - reports of poor performance
<bioterror> sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<Chii> thats the puppy
<Chii> I'll grab the iso now
<Chii> cheers
<bioterror> well
<bioterror> let's see
<Chii> thank goodness for adsl2
<Chii> 95%
<Chii> booting
<Chii> dhcp up and running
<Chii> didn't go nuts about no cd rom either
<Chii> thanks
<Chii> bit further but bedtime now.
<Chii> appreciate the assitance
<marvster> Hi there, I'm new here and I have a problem looking for someone with an answer
<marvster> I'm looking for anyone that has successfully installed a Bamboo Fun Pen and Touch tablet in Ubuntu 10.04.  I've been on all the forums, tried most of the solutions posted and still don't have a working tablet.  Anyone out there that understands what to do and can explain it in a simple step by step process is very welcome and much needed
<marvster> Woops, I have to run, I'll check in again later.
<fatharrahman> Hi
<fatharrahman> I am trying to sign ubuntu code of conduct
<fatharrahman> I did my PGP key and now pasted it when press continue it give me an error ?
<fatharrahman> (7, 8, u'Bad signature') this is the error
<fatharrahman> help
<fatharrahman> any help?
<hajour> hai fatharrahman
<fatharrahman> hi
<fatharrahman> hajour
<hajour> i have asking for help for you
<fatharrahman> what should I do please
<hajour> they are also busy with others. they will come
<UndiFineD> fatharrahman, http://screencasts.ubuntu.com/
<fatharrahman> ok could you help me please?
<UndiFineD> duanedesign, made this screencast to aid in this
<hajour> ping duanedesign
<duanedesign> hello
<duanedesign> hmm, Bad signature :\
<hajour> pGp key problem
<fatharrahman> UniFined and hajor I did  everything approximately now how to solve this error
<hajour> fatharrahman,  needs help with the key
<duanedesign> fatharrahman: have you uploaded your key to a public keyserver?
<fatharrahman> yes
<hajour> duanedesign,  is the expert about this and UndiFineD  nows how to
<fatharrahman> received encrypted email
<fatharrahman> and decrypted the email
<fatharrahman> and made PGP
<fatharrahman> everything is well with PGP key but why this error?
<duanedesign> fatharrahman: i am looking
<fatharrahman> ok
<fatharrahman> sorry
<fatharrahman> how to solve it?
<fatharrahman> (7, 8, u'Bad signature')
<hajour> Patience fatharrahman  duanedesign  is working hard to solve this
<hajour> :)
<fatharrahman> thank you hajour
<fatharrahman> he is really
<hajour> duanedesign,  is a very nice person who will do his best.
<fatharrahman> I am sure too
<fatharrahman> thank you very much
<hajour> no problem your welcome
<duanedesign> strange error
<duanedesign> I found this bug, but it is not the exact same scenario https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad-foundations/+bug/612754
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 612754 in launchpad-foundations "Submit Request Failure: Signature couldn't be verified: (7, 8, u'Bad signature') - with email signed and sent from sup-mail (affects: 7) (dups: 3) (heat: 36)" [High,Fix released]
<fatharrahman> do you mean to email the bug Mr. ubot2 ?
<fatharrahman> or to past this in summary and press next?
<UndiFineD> fatharrahman, you can click the link above and mark in launchpad as affects me too and subscribe to it
<fatharrahman> I clicked
<fatharrahman> what to write in summary box?
<UndiFineD> what you did that made the error appear, which version you are using of gpg
<UndiFineD> gpg --version           i think
<fatharrahman> ok
<duanedesign> fatharrahman: you got this error when uploading the signed Code of Conduct right?
<duanedesign> or actually, when Copy & paste the complete text from an editor into the 'Signed Code' text field in launchpad
<duanedesign> fatharrahman: might ask in #launchpad since i  think this might be a launchpad error
<duanedesign> i am off for about 30 minutes
<fatharrahman> I reported a bug and attached the site
<fatharrahman> should I go to #launchpad after this
<zkriesse> wait whats the errror?
<fatharrahman> I will also try to repeat copy paste from editor
#ubuntu-beginners 2010-12-08
<javatexan> so if you want to use SDL should one use the libsdl1.2debian or install libsdl1.2-dev, libsdl-gfx, etc?
<pedro3005> I think there's a libsdl1.2-all
<fatharrahman> <duanedesign> it is solved it was not a bug it was a blank line at the end
<duanedesign> fatharrahman: ahh, ok
<duanedesign> fatharrahman: glad you got it figured out \0/
<fatharrahman> if it is not your help it wont <duanedesign>  thank you again and again teacher
<duanedesign> your welcome fatharrahman
<pedro3005> fatharrahman, I would advise you to ping people by using "nick:" or "nick," instead of "<nick>", because that way it looks like you're quoting something they said
<pedro3005> which is confusing
<fatharrahman> thanks pedro I will
<javatexan> i keep getting driver.cpp:41: fatal error: SDL_image.h: No such file or directory
<javatexan> grrrrrr
<cap> sooo do I have to stop apache before I shut down?
<beachbuddah> hello roomies
<beachbuddah> here's the problem - I installed Ubuntu 10.10 about 4 weeks ago and have succeeded in messing it up significantly.
<beachbuddah> NP - part of learning is breaking things, but I have decided to do a clean install and start from scratch (sort of)
<beachbuddah> I'd like to save a list of the programs I have installed along with some of the settings from Tbird etc....Is it possible?
<UndiFineD> good morning
<stacey88> Hey guys i need some help..  i have windows vista and ubuntu on my computer but the bootloader screen isnt coming up on startup
<UndiFineD> I do not have proper knowledge on dualboot
<UndiFineD> !dualboot
<ubot2> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<MrAnthrope> hey guys I'm streaming videos on my network to my PS3 using PS3 Media Server. It was working fine and then my PS3 told me I needed to update it. So I did. Now PS3 Media Server is saying my PS3 is an unknown renderer. It still works but it gives me an error. How can I check if PS3 Media Server has an update to fix this?
<MrAnthrope> sudo apt-get update pms?
<MrAnthrope> The program's website/forums doesn't have anything on it about this but the PS3 just updated yesterday so it may even be too soon to check.
<Silver_Fox_> Hello.
<head_victim> Evening
<Silver_Fox_> Hello head_victim , how are you?
<head_victim> Not too bad, yourself?
<Silver_Fox_> I have a virus :(
<head_victim> It's sad I have to ask but is it physical or computer?
<Silver_Fox_> I have a human virus.
<Silver_Fox_> So here I sit all drugged up :)
<nlsthzn> Silver_Fox_: Drugs are good
<nlsthzn> that just sounds wrong
<head_victim> Time off work?"
<Silver_Fox_> No,  I'm far too busy to have a day or two off.
<head_victim> I've found drugs are the only way to work through that sort of thing
<head_victim> Makes it all appear to last longer but keeps you sane
<UndiFineD> Silver_Fox_, so you just wake, eat, meds, work, eat, shower, sleep ?
<Silver_Fox_> Today I have:  Woken -> Drugs -> Shower -> Work
<Silver_Fox_> I am working from home :D
<stratosvouk> hello guys
<stratosvouk> Can you help me downgrade alsa?
<stratosvouk> ??
<UndiFineD> stratosvouk,
<UndiFineD> open up synaptic
<UndiFineD> select all and search alsa
<stratosvouk> yes
<stratosvouk> I need to downgrade to 2.0.21 since the new version doesnt work for me
<UndiFineD> in the menu Package -- force version (ctrl+E)
<stratosvouk> it is greyd out
<stratosvouk> i cant force version the alsa utils but not to 2.0.21
<stratosvouk> *i can
<UndiFineD> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ggtduNQyESY
<ZeDeun> Hi folks!
<ZeDeun> I got a problem with usb devices and need  help
<ZeDeun> If I connect a comon usb mass storage, say an external hard drive, everything oges well. Now, connecting my Androïd phone or Archos 504, they just does not appear as a device and I don't get any messages in dmesg.. What can I do with that ?
<philinux> ZeDeun: plug it in and see if lsusb shows the device (thats LSUSB) but lower case
<ZeDeun> Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub Bus 002 Device 002: ID 046d:c501 Logitech, Inc. Cordless Mouse Receiver Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub Bus 001 Device 004: ID 067b:2506 Prolific Technology, Inc.  Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Found
<ZeDeun> this is what I get... nothing about the devices (?)
<ZeDeun> By the way, how can I configure this channel into Quassel ?
<philinux> Quassel - no idea. Does the device/phone show up in places?
<ZeDeun> What do you mean by 2show up in places" if connected to other computers ?
<philinux> I plug in my phone, palm pre, I click Places and it's there.
<ZeDeun> Ok. Well no none of these devices apears nowear in the system
<philinux> Try a reboot
<ZeDeun> Well I just did somthing strange : Disconnetcted the phone, plug it onto the macbook, it worked. Plñug again onto kubuntu computer... work fine
<ZeDeun> But the Archos still make a pb. I did rebot several times. This problem apeared weeks ago.
<ZeDeun> It rised up first with the Archos. It is only since yesterday that I noticed the phone does not work as well. At least the phone may work, let's confirm this later. But the Archos device seems definetly not recognised anymore either on my Macbook or Kubunbtu machine.... therefore it could be Archos prob instead of computer problem.
<philinux> One thing to try is booting with an older kernel.
<ZeDeun> good idea, I had update the kernel few weeks ago as I remember. Thanks for tying to help Philinux
<philinux> No probs. Hope it gets sorted.
<ZeDeun> Hope so.I will try and come back if still bad. Bye.
<joska> hey guys! There is this pdf: http://www.cs.ucr.edu/cs14/cs14_06win/slides/2-3_trees_covered.pdf
<joska> i want to "slice it up" so there is only one box in a page instead of four
<joska> what kind of a program should I use to make it happen?
<Silver_Fox_> paultag,  I found a use for <marquee> !!!
<pedro3005> which? :o
<Mohan_chml> pedro3005 != paultag :P
<Silver_Fox_> pedro3005,   http://serial-coder.co.uk/blog/ <- check out my page header >:)
<pedro3005> Silver_Fox_, :O you did that with <marquee>?
<Silver_Fox_> <3 space invaders
<Mohan_chml> Silver_Fox_, you have free time to play with your blog?? :o
<Silver_Fox_> I make time Mohan_chml
<Silver_Fox_> Why?
<Puck`> Silver_Fox_: that mac look tsk tsk :D
<Mohan_chml> Silver_Fox_, just asked. as I know your scheduling ;)
<Mohan_chml> hry Puck`
<Puck`> hi Mohan_chml, playing with some sites (:
<Puck`> yourself?
<Mohan_chml> in phone call
<Silver_Fox_> pedro3005,  Only the space invader.  The clock below is css3
<Silver_Fox_> Puck`,  Nothing wrong with that
<Silver_Fox_> :)
<paultag> Silver_Fox_: Fucking hell :)
<paultag> Silver_Fox_: Oh, looks cool :)
<Silver_Fox_> paultag,  :)
<beachbuddah> <beachbuddah> here's the problem - I installed Ubuntu 10.10 about 4 weeks ago and have succeeded in messing it up significantly.
<beachbuddah> <beachbuddah> NP - part of learning is breaking things, but I have decided to do a clean install and start from scratch (sort of)
<beachbuddah> <beachbuddah> I'd like to save a list of the programs I have installed along with some of the settings from Tbird etc....Is it possible?
<beachbuddah> BTW Hello all
<geirha> beachbuddah: dpkg --get-selections
<beachbuddah> ty geirha
<geirha> tbird probably stores its settings under ~/.mozilla (give it a look). So copying that to your new install should retain your settings.
<beachbuddah> and get-selections will at least make a list of the current programs I have installed?
<geirha> beachbuddah: Yes, run it (in a terminal) and see what it outputs.
<beachbuddah> ty
<geirha> dpkg --set-selections should do the reverse, but I haven't tried that.
<beachbuddah> I tried get-selections and got a list but it ony ran from the Os to the Xs
<beachbuddah> could my terminal have been overwhelmed by the volume?
<geirha> packages starting with y and z are few. I only have yelp, zenity, zip, zlib1g, zlib1g and zsh
<geirha> aptitude --disable-columns -F %p search "~i"
<geirha> Another one that only outputs installed packages, nothing else.
<beachbuddah> response is to provide a specific package with sudo apt-get
<beachbuddah> maybe I am meant to just save the data in my home folder and rebuild from scratch
<beachbuddah> minimize - I tend to get bogged down in collecting software - like the kid in the candy store
<geirha> What's the nature of the "mess"?
<beachbuddah> I upgraded to the -23 kernel and lost my eth0 connection
<beachbuddah> I filed a bug report
<geirha> Is that wired or wireless?
<beachbuddah> but since then things are weird - my network manager applet currently tells me that I am not connected to the internet at all
<beachbuddah> wired
<beachbuddah> my wired device is not configured and my wireless device is not connected
<beachbuddah> my applets in that upper taskbar consistently rearrange themselves
<beachbuddah> my firefox has become Namoroka - I seem to be installing the nightly builds
<beachbuddah> Thunderbird the same - it is now Shredder
<beachbuddah> my sound is intermittent
<beachbuddah> sometimes it plays thru my laptop speakers and sometimes through my external soundcard to the ext. sound system
<beachbuddah> the network manager applet sometimes is in the taskbar and sometimes not
<beachbuddah> when I run alt-F2 nm-applet it just shakes up the other applet icons and doesn't show
<beachbuddah> that's all I've discovered so far
<beachbuddah> Oh and that's having reverted back to the -22 kernel
<beachbuddah> think it;s time for a reinstall?
<beachbuddah> :)
<pip> can anyone tell me a terminal command to identify my optical drive please?  Sorry if this is stupidly simple
<coolbhavi> pip, optical drive connected to?
<coolbhavi> i mean the port
<pip> ah, built in cd player thingummy in a laptop RM 4110 notebook, very old
<pip> oh hells bells, not got a clue
<pip> i was hoping for something like lshw, which isnt helping at the mo
<coolbhavi> so you want to see where cd rom is?
<pip> i need to identify the model? Can i do that with cli?
<pip> or am i just being hopeful
<pip> ?
<coolbhavi> dmesg
<coolbhavi> should do it
<coolbhavi> simply
<pip> okay I'll give it a go
<pip> oh yeah, thanks BTW
<coolbhavi> pip, you are welcome! anytime :)
<pip> :)
<coolbhavi> :)
<fatharrahman> I have been asking a lot of questions I hope this is not an annoying behavior
<fatharrahman> Hi
<bioterror> !ask | fatharrahman
<ubot2> fatharrahman: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<fatharrahman> ok thak you
<fatharrahman> I have a problem with my Ubuntu
<bioterror> if you tell me about your problems, I can tell you about mine :D
<fatharrahman> when I start it it became loading for a long time
<fatharrahman> :)
<fatharrahman> then
<fatharrahman> if it logged in
<bioterror> you can press space or esc to hide that screen and see that happens behind curtains
<bioterror> maybe it's fsck:n your hard drive on boot
<fatharrahman> ok it is a two problem they came together
<fatharrahman> may I tell them both but sorry I am slow typer
<bioterror> fatharrahman, ofcourse
<fatharrahman> slow mounting and automatic reboot with every restart then if logged in after sleep or hibernate the screen is scattered and a big black square in the middle
<hobgoblin> fatharrahman: instead of using the enter key for punctuation - type the whole issue out and let people read it
<bioterror> fatharrahman, is your computer build from the scratch or is bought from a market with a brand on it?
<fatharrahman> yes
<bioterror> yes yes
<bioterror> yes to what
<bioterror> :D
<fatharrahman> from market
<fatharrahman> a mini hp
<bioterror> and the model is?
<fatharrahman> hp mini 110-1100
<fatharrahman> it was ok since 17 October
<bioterror> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1330121
<fatharrahman> I'll read it and then feed you back
<fatharrahman> bioterror: there is no solution there
<bioterror> does it work if you do that ctrl-alt-fsomething
<fatharrahman> when? now yes at mounting no only HP trade mark at screen
<bioterror> fatharrahman, I suggest to post a bug raport to launchpad, I've searched that site now and cannot see anything
<fatharrahman> ok
<bioterror> I'm off to spend some time with wife, laters
<fatharrahman> thank you master
<fatharrahman> have fun
<BGL-[c]> hmm apparently i don't have 3d support
<BGL-[c]> so much for unity i guess
<bodhizazen> duanedesign: poke
<francisco> skype doesn't work
<francisco> because of my micro
<francisco> i can't hear my voice when i record
<francisco> a message
<UndiFineD> francisco, you can select several output models in pulse (sound indicator icon)
<newbwan> hellO!
<hajour> hello newbwan
<newbwan> =)  i was looking for help in forums, you see my wireless icon is missing from the pannel and i cant bring it back!!
<hajour> newbwan,  you need help?
<hajour> mmm i go look ore i can find help fore you
<hajour> i just new to here but i known a few people
<newbwan> cool
<hajour> duanedesign,  ?
<aveilleux> newbwan: It's a bug.
<newbwan> ohh i see
<aveilleux> newbwan: I have the same problem. It's there, but invisible. You can still click on it in the gap. Once you get a network, the icon will reappear
<hajour> o nice you get help
<newbwan> i lost my gap moving everything arround =P well i guess i dont need it anyway lol
<aveilleux> newbwan: Click around between the icons. It'll show up.
<aveilleux> newbwan: By "it" I mean "the Networks menu"
#ubuntu-beginners 2010-12-09
<hajour> hai chilicuil
<fatharrahman> what is natty
<UndiFineD> the development version of the next ubuntu
<UndiFineD> s/version/name/
<UndiFineD> http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=narwhal+song&aq=1
<fatharrahman> if I clicked the button check in Update Manager ok? and the updates appear to me but I click the button install and nothing come what that mean?
<fatharrahman> natty seems  awesome
<fatharrahman> narwals ????
<aveilleux> fatharrahman: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DevelopmentCodeNames
<fatharrahman> I understood it I meant by??? that is it going be named narwhals I mean the 11.04
<fatharrahman> cool
<fatharrahman> if I clicked the button check in Update Manager ok? and the updates appear to me but I click the button install and nothing come what s that mean??
<fatharrahman> ?
<UndiFineD> well natty narhwhal is not ready for normal daily use yet
<UndiFineD> people are testing it, but expect it to fail
<UndiFineD> and those failures are good atm, it means we can find the faults
<fatharrahman> will be ready by 11.04 ?
<UndiFineD> yes, natty narhwal is 11.04
<fatharrahman> are Maverick Meerkat reported bugs gonna be fixed in natty
<fatharrahman> ?
<UndiFineD> yes
<UndiFineD> well people try at least
<duanedesign> hajour: still around?
<UndiFineD> yes
<duanedesign> i see. I got punged earlier to help a user.
<duanedesign> pinged*
<hajour> yes  duanedesign
<hajour> it is resolved already sorry
<duanedesign> I lost my internet for the last couple hours...
<duanedesign>   /o\ noooo!
<duanedesign> i had to actually read a book :)
<UndiFineD> duanedesign, I explained hajour that when a starnger walks in here with a question, we need to react fast, often they leave in a minute
<UndiFineD> so often she asks me, but sometimes another
<duanedesign> that great
<duanedesign> you are right UndiFineD , they do tend to not wait around
<UndiFineD> so often I get a vocal signal
<UndiFineD> sometimes hajour calls in for help from another who is around
<UndiFineD> that has gained us 2 new people yesterday
<UndiFineD> <fatharrahman> and <rx007>
<fatharrahman> yes
<fatharrahman> who called?
<UndiFineD> hehe fatharrahman I talked with duanedesign about responsive support
<fatharrahman> any help for you UndiFineD? :)
<fatharrahman> I'll be like you one day :) helping people :) maybe years on no matter how long
<UndiFineD> no no, anything you learn you can pass allong
<UndiFineD> and at some point you can even help people on subject you know nothing of
<UndiFineD> hajour, is my gf and sometimes spots new people i did not see, so she gives me a signal
<fatharrahman> thanx but i intend to learn basics and then pass a good content
<duanedesign> hello fatharrahman
<fatharrahman>  started reading books learning terminal and pyhon (hello duanedesign my teacher) and searching solutions for simple Qs  for newbies in ubuntuforums ;)
<fatharrahman> sorry for interruption  of UndiFineD talk I dont mean that
<UndiFineD> oh no interruption at all I knew you were on, so I kinda expected it :)
<duanedesign> fatharrahman: that sounds great
<fatharrahman> Thanx
<fatharrahman> as a physician I am thinking of making a medical package in the future that could help doctors prepare for exams and be completely free in the future
<UndiFineD> ehm.. let see where the online Oreilly books are
<UndiFineD> http://doc.novsu.ac.ru/oreilly/
<fatharrahman> how to download Oreilly books as pdf format ? or are they online only?
<firewall_03> what up
<UndiFineD> hey firewall_03
<firewall_03> anything exciting going on in here?
<UndiFineD> fatharrahman, sometimes Oreilly makes books available themselves as pdf
<firewall_03> they been running ebook deal of the day lately, some pretty good titles for $15.99
<fatharrahman> at launchpad I went to : participate>Bugs to report a bug but there is no button for that only search box ??
<UndiFineD> time for bed.. 3.30 am
<firewall_03> UndiFineD: gd night, I don't miss those days, but I did like getting off early
<UndiFineD> I have to get up in 3 hours ;)
<fatharrahman> 5:36 am here gd night UnuFineD
<fatharrahman> gd night UndiFineD
<fatharrahman> ?? site to report a bug not seen at my launchpad
<fatharrahman> oh I found it
<hajour> fatharrahman, UndiFineD  is going to sleep.and i go to.:)good night fatharrahman
<fatharrahman> gd night hajour you were very kind to me yesterday thanx again
<hajour> your welcome fatharrahman :)
<hajour> bye :)
<fatharrahman> bye :)
<fatharrahman> duanedesign , firewall_03 , gd night
<firewall_03> night
<kara> hi, could somebody help me restore the default Ubuntu GDM?
<Mohan_chml> kara, are you able to login?
<kara> yes
<kara> but each time i have to type in my username and password
<kara> and the appearance configuration window pops up
<Mohan_chml> hmmm!
<Mohan_chml> kara, type sudo unlink /usr/share/gdm/autostart/LoginWindow/gnome-appearance-properties.desktop
<Mohan_chml> in terminal
<Mohan_chml> and you want Ubuntu to not to show you the login screen?
<kara> okay, hold on please
<Mohan_chml> sure
<kara> okay
<Mohan_chml> and you want Ubuntu to not to show you the login screen?
<Mohan_chml> ?
<Mohan_chml> I mean you want it to automatically login to your account too?
<kara> I just want it go back to default
<kara> do you want me to log out and then back in?
<Mohan_chml> I think you changed the theme of the login screen and you need default right?
<kara> exactly, also to get rid of the appearance window that shows up
<Mohan_chml> now appearance window will not pop up
<Mohan_chml> just log off and get back please
<kara> sure :)
<kara> brb
<Mohan_chml> and if you are okay, then no worries. or else
<Mohan_chml> you have to use the appearance congif manager to set to default
<kara> hello again
<kara> the popping window is gone :D
<Mohan_chml> :)
<kara> but I still hve to type in my username, password too :S
<Mohan_chml> hmmm then you have to change the theme back i think
<kara> and there is a white bar at the bottom
<Mohan_chml> let me look for it
<Mohan_chml> kara, sudo cp /usr/share/applications/gnome-appearance-properties.desktop /usr/share/gdm/autostart/LoginWindow
<kara> okay, done
<Mohan_chml> then log off and the appearance config will come. just choose other themes
<Mohan_chml> come back and then do unlink command i said earlier ;)
<kara> i will :)
<Mohan_chml> (;
<kara> could you please type that command again? :$
<JoeMaverickSett> sudo unlink /usr/share/gdm/autostart/LoginWindow/gnome-appearance-properties.desktop
<Mohan_chml> hey JoeMaverickSett. ty for saving me. i am eating by hand :D
<kara> thanks Joe
<JoeMaverickSett> no problem.
<Mohan_chml> kara, open up terminal and press up arrow
<Mohan_chml> it will show you the commands you typed earlier
<kara> OH!
<JoeMaverickSett> Mohan_chml: enjoy dude. :D
<JoeMaverickSett> kara: never mind that it will come eventually. :)
<Mohan_chml> kara, try getting CLI companion
<kara> CLI?
<Mohan_chml> JoeMaverickSett, give its link to him
<JoeMaverickSett> okie.
<JoeMaverickSett> Mohan_chml: .deb link?
<JoeMaverickSett> :D
<Mohan_chml> yup
<JoeMaverickSett> kara: download this program, it will help ya use the terminal http://launchpad.net/clicompanion/1.0/1.0rc2/+download/clicompanion_1.0-3.1_all.deb :)
 * JoeMaverickSett is downloading it for himself. :D
<kara> I will log out again to check if it worked out well ;)
<Mohan_chml> it will work ;)
<kara> Ahh! still the white bar
<JoeMaverickSett> kara: here is the wiki link on how to use CLI Conpanion effectively. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/clicompanion :)
<bodhizazen> kara, http://linuxcommand.org/
<bodhizazen> =)
<kara> thank you
<bodhizazen> kara, learn to read the man pages
<bodhizazen> They seem difficult at first, but if you can read and understand them ...
<bodhizazen> In a terminal
<bodhizazen> man grep
<bodhizazen> info grep
 * Mohan_chml runs away, as the BOSS is here :D
<bodhizazen> And if you install most, you can have your man pages in color
<bodhizazen> in .bashrc add a line :
<bodhizazen> pager='most'
 * JoeMaverickSett runs for his life! :P
 * kara thinks that CLI Companion is really useful
<JoeMaverickSett> kara: it is. :D
<kara> the login page's still not fixed, is there a way to bypass it?
<Mohan_chml> you mean making it to not to ask user name and password>'
<kara> yep
<JoeMaverickSett> System > Administration > Login Screen > Tick "Log in as <username>" ?
<JoeMaverickSett> Mohan_chml: ^ might that work?
<kara> I tried that but it didn't work
<JoeMaverickSett> :O
<Mohan_chml> that should work
<bodhizazen> kara, do you have an encrypted home directory ?
<kara> honestly I don't know
<bodhizazen> LOL
<bodhizazen> When you installed Ubuntu, do you recall if you opted to encrypt home ?
<bodhizazen> If so, I do not think you can automatically log in
<kara> no I didn't, installing process went so smooth
<kara> not to mention that I used to log in automatically
<kara> it all happened when I installed/uninstalled macbuntu I guess
<kara> hi, could somebody please help me mount my FAT32 drives?
<Mohan_chml> kara, is it not mounting when you hit the partition?
<kara> it used to, but not anymore
<kara> now I get this message >>
<kara> Error mounting: mount exited with exit code 1: helper failed with:
<kara> mount: only root can mount /dev/sda1 on /media/DRV1_VOL1
<geirha> kara: Does it have an entry in /etc/fstab?
<Mohan_chml> geirha, any partition table issues?
<kara> /dev/sda1                                  /media/DRV1_VOL1  vfat  noauto                                                                        0  0
<geirha> kara: Change noauto to noauto,users
<geirha> That should allow other users than root to mount it
<kara> okay, hang on please
<kara> cool! it works :D
<geirha> :)
<kara> thank you geirha
<kara> and thanks to you Mohan_chml, I owe you that ;)
<geirha> np :)
<kara> one more question if you don't mind
<kara> in <Users Settings> the default account type should be set to "Administrator"?
<Mohan_chml> kara, shoot
<kara> there is only one user.. me
<Mohan_chml> one account should be an admin. It maybe the one you creeated while installing or you can create a new one and can remove the old. it is to make you have admin powers
<kara> okay, I'm asking because it was set to custom but I changed it when I was trying to mount the drives
<kara> <Mohan_chml> thanks again, you've been a great help
<Mohan_chml> its geirha and not me ;)
<kara> yeah and it was you earlier ;)
<kara> Joe too
<kara> it's been nice talking to you guys
<Mohan_chml> (:
<kara> and that CLI thing is sort of amazing, it helped me understand a few commands in no time
<kara> bbl
<Mohan_chml> kara, want to speak with its developer?
<Mohan_chml> k
<kara> haha, I won't dream of it
<kara> later
<Mohan_chml> :)
<kosaidpo> hello
<kosaidpo>  in my hosts file i have this vhost site and  every boot the file re-generated  and i have to re-add the site ,how can i avoid this
<kosaidpo> thANSK
<UndiFineD> kosaidpo, you probably have dns-masq installed, which may overwrite it (/etc/hosts)
<kosaidpo> UndiFineD: well last nihgt some guys told me thats caused by my ntweork manaeger cusi use 3G modem to get on net
<kosaidpo> and idk how ican use terminal to use the modem
<UndiFineD> yep that is possible too
<UndiFineD> I am looking in /etc for a file that generates /etc/hosts
<kosaidpo> UndiFineD: okies thanks for your help
<kosaidpo> UndiFineD: can you please juste tell me how ican use my modem via terminal so ican get ride of  NM
<UndiFineD> I do not use a modem, but I believe it uses wvdial ...
<UndiFineD> ifconfig ppp0 up
<UndiFineD> dhclient ppp0
<kosaidpo> thats all ??
<kosaidpo> those cmmd i have to type in
<kosaidpo> UndiFineD: is there a cmmd that will launch this cmmd if i put em in file jst when i plug my modem ??
<UndiFineD> I am not sure if my commands are complete, often wvdial is used
<yofel_> with wvdial you'll edit /etc/wvdial.conf and it'll do the connecting, but it's been a while since I used it
<kosaidpo> UndiFineD: sorry kicked out
<yofel> kosaidpo: with wvdial you'll edit /etc/wvdial.conf and it'll do the connecting, but it's been a while since I used it
<kosaidpo> yofel: it ll get connected auto when i plug the modme ?
<yofel> I don't think so, you'll have to run wvdial (I just used 'sudo wvdial' in a terminal) auto-connecting is more NM stuff
<kosaidpo> yofel: well i rembe tried using it first time hwnei get my modem
<kosaidpo> yofel: with no success my modem require no psw  n stuff but idk wht ican type in the file
<kosaidpo> tho
<yofel> the Modem line is what your interface is called, maybe check the 'dmesg' output after connecting your modem, that might tell you
<yofel> other than that it's the connection information, can't help you there
<kosaidpo> see this http://pastebin.com/vs8pQDqy when i type wvdial
<yofel> yes, your modem interface isn't /dev/modem (it was /dev/rfcomm0 when I last used it IIRC here), plug your modem in, run 'dmesg' and check if that tells you the proper name
<yofel> if not, then I don't know how to get it
<kosaidpo> yofel: yeh theres but idk whic one i shud pick
<kosaidpo> can i pastbin it to you so you can help me
<yofel> sure
<kosaidpo> tanchofak fi ubuntu-ma yak wakila ?? : )
<kosaidpo> yofel: http://pastebin.com/s2a6udxy
<yofel> nothing usable there :S
<yofel> first one is an external hdd(?), second dunno, third a chromium crash, and last an apparmor message
<kosaidpo> yofel: the part dhclient
<kosaidpo> and the sdb1 its its card reader iguess
<kosaidpo> cus it has this feature
<yofel> yeah, but dhclient has nothing to do with the modem interface
<kosaidpo> uhmm ive been told to use it as cmmd
<UndiFineD> no I said I was not sure :)
<UndiFineD> I do not use a modem
<UndiFineD> I cannot find how to keep the hosts file
<UndiFineD> only solution i can think of is making it read-onnly
<yofel> dhclient comes in when you have a connection and whant an IP and DNS with DHCP
<yofel> *want
<yofel> and the hosts file isn't edited here, not sure why it would be :/
<trhisdone1> hello
<nlsthzn> hi
<Mohan_chml> o/
<nlsthzn> sup?
<Mohan_chml> nothing much. its 10:30 =]
<iTV> hope i am on right place now...
<iTV> need help to configure the 4x desktop to have different wall paper,,,your help please...
<aveilleux> iTV: It's an idea in progress, but n---
 * aveilleux rages!
<aveilleux> For posterity: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=8980705&postcount=2
<Mjiig> hello everyone, i wanted to ask if it was possible to make ubuntu boot in a similar way to puppy, showing the boot steps and progress while it goes, rather than just a ubuntu logo until the system is ready. np if it's not, i'm just interested
<thewrath> hey all
<thewrath> Mjiig, google disable quiet boot
<Mjiig> thewrath: so just remove "quiet splash" from the boot line? thanks, i had tried something like that before but only removed quiet
<thewrath> have not done it in a while
<thewrath> if you give me the file to look i can look at my ubuntu quick
<Mjiig> the file to change the setting in? /etc/default/grub
<Mjiig> sorry thanks for the help just realized i really have to go
<aveilleux> What do you guys think about OpenDNS?
 * nlsthzn has heard about it...
<yofel> wasn't that the service that does some auto-dns filtering? I don't trust them much
<aveilleux> I'm looking into OpenDNS and Norton DNS
<aveilleux> Apparently they filter blacklisted malicious sites
<UndiFineD> OpenDNS concept is nice, but they are too slow compared to our own dns-masq
<BGL-[c]> norton dns hmm never heard of that
<BGL-[c]> hmm so you can just put in the dns settings
<aveilleux> Aaaaand they don't filter *.on.nimp.org sites
<aveilleux> (Shock sites, don't go there)
<BGL-[c]> maybe it'd be good for a couple employee machines
<fatharrahman> hello every one how is it going with development ?
<bioterror> well, we are not exactly developers
<fatharrahman> am now online through a usb mDSL ok?
<fatharrahman> this usb mDSL contain a micro memory of 2 GiB
<fatharrahman> I want to make this usb bootable without erase the informations is this possible??
<nit-wit> fatharrahman, whats on it now
<fatharrahman> some pics and maybe mDSL softwares
<nit-wit> fatharrahman, so what are you tryining to boot then just the access to the media
<fatharrahman> ?
<fatharrahman> pardon
<nit-wit> fatharrahman, you description lacks clarity if your trying to boot the usb
<fatharrahman> no only to make it bootable in order to install Ubuntu from it if needed to friends
<nit-wit> fatharrahman, you load the ISO which will boot in about a 800Mib partition leaving the other stuff in place, you will just have to resize that partition containing stuff use gparted
<nit-wit> fatharrahman, use unetbootin it installs a boot loader
<fatharrahman> I have only start up disk creator
<fatharrahman> the default nit-win
<fatharrahman> nit-wit sorry for misspell
<fatharrahman> now let me ask for a tough help
<fatharrahman> I am installing ubuntu for my sister in her toshiba NB 100  inside Windows 7 by  wubi it started fully rebooted and now after I heard the music of start up there is a black screen only ,,, on ctrl + alt + f2 >>ubuntu@ubuntu: unable to read data cache entry
<fatharrahman> help
<thewrath> aveihey all
<thewrath> how can i tell if a variable is blank or not
<thewrath> ?
<thewrath> i guess that would be has a value would i use [if -z $variableName]?
<pedro3005> thewrath, what language is that?
<thewrath> i am doing it in bash
<pedro3005> oh, i don't know then :x
<yofel> thewrath: in bash it would be: if [ -z "$var" ]; then ...; fi
<thewrath> yofel, thanks
<thewrath> what if i want to get a 1 or 0 back
<yofel> 'test' (and equally the [ ]) returns 0 or 1
<hakimsheriff> what is the best way to deacrease a windows partrition and increase the ubuntu partrition?
<yofel> hakimsheriff: I have never done that, but from what I know gparted should be able to do that
#ubuntu-beginners 2010-12-10
<edlik> does anyone have a fix for the usb problem with 10.04? since i upgraded my laptop my usb ports no longer work
<hajour> edlik i have ask fore help for you
<edlik> hajour: any help would be greatly appreciated
<hajour> i understand edlik
<hajour> give them some time edlik.they are doing other things to.mostly it take not real long
<hajour> for they come
<phillw> edlik: do you have a cd with 10.04 on it?
<Mohan_chml> edlik, type lsusb and pastebin the result
<hajour> you see edlik?
<Mohan_chml> !pastebin | edlik
<ubot2> edlik: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<phillw> cheers Mohan_chml
<Mohan_chml> in terminal
<Mohan_chml> have to run
<Mohan_chml> mom is shouting
<Mohan_chml> :D
<hajour> :)
<hajour> o/
<edlik> http://paste.ubuntu.com/541693/
<edlik> philw: yes I do have a 10.04 cd
<hajour> yes thats better to put a name in the line
<edlik> Mohan_chml: http://paste.ubuntu.com/541693/
<edlik> phillw: sorry, I spelled your name wrong before. Yes I do have a 10.04 cd
<phillw> edlik: can you try booting off that and go into live mode. See if your usb ports work from the cd
<hajour> edlik typ the first 2 fonts and then tab
<hajour> first 2 fonts of the name then tab.then the name come automatically
<Mohan_chml> edlik, are you in a desktop?
<Mohan_chml> I think if you are, then your ports at the backside are working
<Mohan_chml> check it
<Mohan_chml> again running :D
<stlsaint> yellow
<Mohan_chml> blue
<Mohan_chml> stlsaint, :P :P
<stlsaint> Mohan_chml: WHAT?!?! DID YOU SAY SPAM???
<Mohan_chml> yup
<Mohan_chml> xD
<Mohan_chml> brb
<edlik1> phillw: running on 10.04 cd, no usb, also now running 7.10 cd with no usb either
<phillw1> edlik1: I've not that problem before, sorry. I can only suggest asking on http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=332 as they are the hard ware gurus.
<stlsaint> why no usb?
<edlik1> my usb took a dump after I upgraded to 10.04 on my laptop. Also had the same issue with my ibm thinkcentre but I have that corrected now
<bobbyj> anybody good with video cards trying to get 3d to work?
<bobbyj> does anybody know if you have a 3d video card?
<hajour> hai bobby
<hajour> i have ask help for you
<bobbyj> sorry closed the program my little girl did anyway..
<hajour> a ok :)
<bobbyj> she wanted to help.. lol
<bobbyj> this is my last resort.. i looked online did something in termial it said yes on 3d..
<bobbyj> and also i not sure how to install programs tar file how do i get it installed
<hajour> ok i go look ore i can find someone to help you bobbyj
<bobbyj> ok thank you..
<phillw> hiyas bobbyj I'm not video card person, but I know people who are :) pop over to http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=334 and they should get you up and running :D
<bobbyj> thanks
<hajour> mmm development is where the programmers are ore not?
<hajour> development beginners
<hajour> hai zkriesse
<zkriesse> hajour: it's #ubuntu-beginners-dev
<zkriesse> kinda busy otherwise Id talk with ya happily
<hajour> thats where i can find programmers right?
<zkriesse> yes
<zkriesse> that's the beginners team programming channel
<hajour> ok thanks zkriesse
<hajour> hai nit-wit
<nit-wit> hajour, whats up
<hajour> i am fine and how are you?
<nit-wit> hajour, alright just bored so I thought I would check out the IRC
<nit-wit> time for a cancer stick brb
<hajour> i am busy to put up a program for to make with speech program with voice command with realistic voice
<nit-wit> hajour, that sounds like at bit of a challenge is this in OSS
<hajour> OSS?
<hajour> i have begin myself this evening
<hajour> i have made a chat channel for it
<nit-wit> hajour, open source, I have a friend who writes his college papers with a MS program voice activated
<hajour> i have 2 persons
<nit-wit> using word I believe
<hajour> a ok.till now they have say orca but itsmetalic voice
<nit-wit> hajour, whats the channel
<hajour> it sounds awfull
<hajour> #/to make the impossible possible
<hajour> the name is because i have so much its very hard to make :P
<hajour> so much heard i mean
<nit-wit> hajour, I could get to a #/to channel is that it is it on freenode
<hajour> yes
<hajour> i dont know how i can make other then that
<nit-wit> hajour, I'm the only one on the channel
<hajour> i come
<hajour> weird in mine i see pedro3005 and duanedesign
<hajour> nit-wit
<nit-wit> hajour, yes
<hajour> i am just begin
<hajour> oops
<hajour> i talk in the wrong channel.
<hajour> better to the offtopic
<MrAnthrope> How do I virtually mount an .iso file?
<Cheri703> should be just right click and mount with archive mounter or whatever
<Cheri703> will confirm
<Cheri703> "open with archive mounter"
<MrAnthrope> Oh I'm stupid I totally didn't see that.
<Cheri703> np :)
<Cheri703> I'm used to having to use virtual clone drive or whatever, I was awestruck when I saw it was built into ubuntu :)
<MrAnthrope> Yeah I'd asked earlier if there was something to do it and I was told it was native. Pretty neat.
<MrAnthrope> Is there any way I can get this to autorun through wine?
<Cheri703> hmm...I'm not sure on that one.
<MrAnthrope> I mean I can open it and see the files and click on the install file to open the install file with wine.
<Cheri703> I think because it mounts it as a drive, that's not as likely...I'm no authority on it though
<MrAnthrope> launch.exe says it doesn't have proper permissions but I can't do what I normally do to .exe files in properties.
<MrAnthrope> it says permissions could not be determined.
<MrAnthrope> Also is there something that will open a .rar file?
<aveilleux> MrAnthrope: If you install the unrar package (sudo apt-get install unrar), Archive Manager can open rar files.
<MrAnthrope> Thank you.
<Cheri703> aveilleux: is that included with ubuntu-restricted-extras by any chance? because I don't think I've ever downloaded that specific package, and I can do rar files
<aveilleux> Cheri703: It's included, yes, but unrar is an independent package. (ubuntu-restricted-extras is just a "metapackage" -- an empty package with a bunch of dependencies.)
<Cheri703> well, yes, I meant is it installed when you choose ubuntu-restricted-extras
<aveilleux> Cheri703: Yes, that is correct.
<MrAnthrope> Hrm. I can't edit permissions on the files within the mounted .iso file. Which i guess makes sense.
<MrAnthrope> When I try to extract the .iso file to my desktop and install it from there it says installation needs the disc.
<Cheri703> :(
<Cheri703> I know nothing of this, but perhaps it could get repackaged after the edits?
<MrAnthrope> That's a good idea.
<MrAnthrope> Hrm. I may have to actually burn it.
<Cheri703> :/
<aveilleux> MrAnthrope: You can't edit permissions on a CD. It's a read-only filesystem.
<aveilleux> MrAnthrope: What is telling you that it needs permissions?
<aveilleux> MrAnthrope: Windows binary executables do not need +x permission to run.
<MrAnthrope> I'm trying to run a setup.exe file through wine from an .iso
<aveilleux> MrAnthrope: Have you tried running "wine start setup.exe" from Terminal? (with the appropriate cd commands, of course)
<MrAnthrope> ... on the file that's on my computer? That's the same thing as clicking the file itself. During installation it tells me I need to put the CD in.
<MrAnthrope> Oh. I'm an idiot.
<MrAnthrope> I was putting in the cdkey for the game expansion and that's the disk it was asking for.
<MrAnthrope> disc 0. Who knew.
<hajour> nit-wit
<MrAnthrope> What'd you call me? lol :)
<hajour> lol nit-wit is a nickname
<MrAnthrope> I know ^_^
<MrAnthrope> lol um I tried to install a game and now my screen resolution is tiny. Where do you fix screen resolution?
<geirha> MrAnthrope: Try Alt+F2 -> xrandr -s 0
<MrAnthrope> You win :)
<geirha> Or system -> preferences -> display or screens or something
<MrAnthrope> Any idea what this means? bt_audio_service_open: connect() failed: Connection refused (111)
<geirha> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/espeak/+bug/379041
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 379041 in espeak (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "espeak randomly fails to play (affects: 18) (dups: 2) (heat: 19)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<geirha> comment #8 appears to have a possible solution
<MrAnthrope> That didn't work but turning the sound off in WINE did. Maybe I can find one of these other sound things to use.
<fixer007> Hallo today i am trying some new thinks in ubuntu like this chatroom.
<geirha> fixer007: Hello and welcome. Seems you can tick one item off your list, then. :)
<fixer007> I understand jou can ask for help or help some others if needed
<geirha> Indeed. Not so much activity in here at the moment though.
<fixer007> to little problems whit ubuntu.
<fixer007> How did jou insert a smily
<geirha> colon followed by a parenthesis
<fixer007> i already got it :-D
<fixer007> top
<MrAnthrope> Hm. My screen is now mostly black and very dark blue. Any way to fix this?
<MrAnthrope> I can barely read chat heh.
<MrAnthrope> This is really bad :(
<UndiFineD> sure
<MrAnthrope> I think I just need to reset the desktop thing but I can't remember what it's called or what the command to do it is.
<MrAnthrope> xorg?
<UndiFineD> is it just irc or the whole theme ?
<MrAnthrope> my whole monitor.
<UndiFineD> system -> preferences -> apperance
<MrAnthrope> It was fine while I was playing. I closed the game and it looks like an andy warhol painting.
<MrAnthrope> I can't really see my GUI.
<UndiFineD> oh, maybe you just need to logout and back in
<geirha> Did you try xrandr -s 0 again?
<MrAnthrope> Yes that did not work.
<geirha> Sounds like an issue with the graphics card driver then
<MrAnthrope> it looks like a photonegative.
<geirha> Logging out and back in will probably reset it.  Alt+F2 -> metacity --replace   might work too
<Geo|Android> Signing out was an ultra bad idea. Now I have nothing on my monitor.
<Geo|Android> And my light is amber.
<MrAnthrope> I thought I was a goner for a minute :)
<MrAnthrope> Just so you guys know what I was talking about: Before: http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/KL0SjBNtXctFwOwTh5BDab4nKPHJZ0b_lu_28BuXo-8?feat=directlink After: http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/PZ1DK7sK7YLlrA2uwDVZp74nKPHJZ0b_lu_28BuXo-8?feat=directlink
<johnny_> shhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!
<udienz> jhonny_: this place, you can ask about ubuntu
<udienz> lets starts
<johnny_> i have a red triangle on my upper right menu bar
<udienz> do you use maverick/lucid?
<johnny_> lucid
<johnny_> it is only there sometimes
<udienz> red triangle at upper right.. hm...
<udienz> besides your login_name?
<johnny_> it says update info is outdated but i ran update and it didnt go away
<johnny_> yes
<johnny_> Thanx for helping me out
<udienz> johnny_: apologize if my english is bad, but i will try to help you. and please wait, i'll boot my virtual lucid
<udienz> no problem, just ask us
<johnny_> you rock and your english is just fine
<johnny_> where are you from??
<udienz> :)
<udienz> Jhonny: i'm indonesian
<johnny_> cool
<udienz> well, you can try update your package database. please open terminal
<johnny_> I am in sunny ca
<johnny_> ok terminal opened
<udienz> on upper left, Applications, Accecories, Terminal
<udienz> sunny ca? where is it?
<johnny_> california
<johnny_> usa
<udienz> oke, then run "sudo apt-get update" without quote
<udienz> wow, California... USA, i'm Arnold fans
<johnny_> arnold is cool
<johnny_> i saw him once driving down the road
<johnny_> in his hummer
<udienz> alone or with bodyguard?
<johnny_> alone smoking a big cigar
<johnny_> a waved and he smiled but that was it
<udienz> cool
<johnny_> terminal says couldn't find pakage update
<johnny_> udienz do you ever use facebook???
<udienz> johny_: yes, but i'm disabled my facebook now :)
<johnny_> ok because i use that all the time and I enjoy having friends from other countries
<udienz> but i have twitter, @udienz
<udienz> johnny_: please open you synaptic package manager, seem like you source isn't configured yet
<johnny_> ok
<johnny_> synaptic is open
<udienz> in the upper menu, Settings > Repositories
<udienz> check all
<johnny_> ok
<johnny_> and now i try to sudo update???
<udienz> click reload if you have done checking all
<udienz> no.. stay at synaptic
<johnny_> ok
<udienz> please reload synaptic
<johnny_> Failed to fetch cdrom://Ubuntu 10.04.1 LTS _Lucid Lynx_ - Release i386 (20100816.1)/dists/lucid/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz
<udienz> oh.. insert your ubuntu cd at your cd rom
<johnny_> ok i had to find it but it is in
<johnny_> Failed to fetch cdrom://Ubuntu 10.04.1 LTS _Lucid Lynx_ - Release i386 (20100816.1)/dists/lucid/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  Please use apt-cdrom to make this CD-ROM recognized by APT. apt-get update cannot be used to add new CD-ROMs
<johnny_> I understand if your not able to help me and i thank you for all you have done
<udienz> johnny_: unchecked "cd rom source" from Settings > Repositories
<johnny_> ok
<johnny_> dude you are the collest guy in the world!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<johnny_> triangle went away
<johnny_> i wish i could buy you a pizza
<Silver_Fox_> Hello.
<Puck`> hi Silver_Fox_
<johnny_> hello
<Silver_Fox_> Hello Puck`
<Silver_Fox_> How you doing?
<Silver_Fox_> Hello johnny_
<Silver_Fox_> How are you ?
<Puck`> doing okay (:
<johnny_> udienz  thank you very much for your help
<Silver_Fox_> Good to hear  Puck`
<udienz> johnny_:  :) no problem, my pleasure can help you
<johnny_> :P
<fixer007> Hallo I have a question about proses that is running and consuming 50% of mine cpu resources.
<Puck`> fixer007: welcome. What process is that?
<fixer007> It is a tar proses and it is not to stop.
<fixer007> Could it be a backup on the background
<fixer007> and how can i make it visible
<Puck`> fixer007: well if it's a background process, i don't think you can. Do you have any backup software installed?
<fixer007> I have to look
<fixer007> I fond sbackup installed
<Puck`> well either you can kill the process that is running, or you can wait until it finishes and then configure sbackup to run just when you want it
<fixer007> I can´t find it in the app-menu but i found it installed is synaptic
<fixer007> I Think i have to reinstall it again because i can´t start it at the moment.
<bert1> Testing pidgin:)
<nlsthzn> nothing wrong with pidgin, solid IM client :)
<nlsthzn> not that great for IRC
<bert1> you like empathy
<nlsthzn> bert1: For IRC on Gnome I say XChat all the way... but for IM pidgin is cool (and empathy)... I am on KDE so I am using Konversation (IRC) and Kopete IM
<nlsthzn> I also tried using one app to do everything but some apps just do somethings so much better than others
 * nlsthzn decides to run away and play some more SC2... cheers
<raheel> hi
<AbhiJit> hi
<fatharrahman> hello UndeFined, ubot2, hajour,duanedesin
<Mohan_chml> hello fatharrahman
<UndiFineD> :)
<hajour> hai fatharrahman
<fatharrahman> hello Mohan_chml
<Silver_Fox_> Hello fatharrahman, Mohan_chml  and UndiFineD .
<fatharrahman> Hi hajour
<Mohan_chml> Hola Silver_Fox_ (:
<fatharrahman> Hello Siver_Fox
<Silver_Fox_> Bonjour Mohan_chml  =)
<fatharrahman> I hope you all a nice weekend
<Mohan_chml> fatharrahman, yeah we all are enjoying the weekend =]
<Silver_Fox_> And you also
<hajour> thanks and you to fatharrahman
<udienz> hi fatharrahman, UndiFineD, hajour, Silver_Fox_
<udienz> Mohan_chml << already hi :D
<hajour> hai udienz
<udienz> hai hajour, i'm new at here
<fatharrahman> Hi udienz
<Mohan_chml> (:
<udienz> fatharrahman: Hi
<udienz> Mohan_chml: hehehe
<fatharrahman> how could you become so red ?? :D
<fatharrahman> what do you press
<udienz> fatharrahman: red? i'm blue :D
<hajour> you see the line where your name in is in red fatharrahman
<karthick87> hi hajour
<fatharrahman> aha!! I got it I thought red is for admins !what an idea :)
<hajour> :P
<fatharrahman> am I now red for you udienz?
<udienz> fatharrahman: hehe and your name appear at my notifications
<fatharrahman> :)
<fatharrahman> I did this : who can see an error? : http://paste.ubuntu.com/541903/
<udienz> fatharrahman: well, where do you come from?
 * udienz new at here
<fatharrahman> is it permitted to have such a kind of chat udienz? I'm not pretty sure
<udienz> fatharrahman: owh ic ic
<fatharrahman> what do you see an error udienz?
<udienz> fatharrahman: is that sound problem?
<fatharrahman> yes udienz  am solving it but very slow
<udienz> fatharrahman: what's your chipset? intel?
<fatharrahman> atom intel
<fatharrahman> the Ubuntu auto log out to username with any new session but it does that only if I opned any applicatio
<udienz> fatharrahman: your speaker works well?
<fatharrahman> yes I guess so :)
<udienz> last question, and what your ubuntu release?
<udienz> i have same problem with sound
<udienz> but its works well now
<udienz> i have installed linux-backports-modules-alsa-lucid-generic
<udienz> change lucid with your release
<fatharrahman> Maverik Meerkat n waiting for natty narwhal as well :)
<udienz> fatharrahman: try to install linux-backports-modules-alsa-maverick-generic
<udienz> i have some problem, at first my speaker didn't works well. but i can hear from my earphone
<fatharrahman> how udienz and what r they? what could they do for the problem
<udienz> fatharrahman: i have installed linux-backports-modules-alsa-lucid-generic package
<udienz> and solved till this day
<fatharrahman> solved what ? I want to know what exactly is causing me this grief
<udienz> fatharrahman: sound problem, are you sure this is sound problem? if you sure you can try my solution
<Mohan_chml_stabl> missed e
<Mohi_stable> hey stlsaint_mobile
<fatharrahman> no it is not a sound problem can you see this post please for me udienz http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1639229
<udienz> fatharrahman: checking....
<udienz> fatharrahman: sorry i don't know what happen with your notebook. but its good idea if you submitting your problem to bugs.launchpad.net
<udienz> try to send via apport
<udienz> apport give any information that needed by developer
<fatharrahman> I did but am not totally persuaded
<fatharrahman> aha
<fatharrahman> where is apport ? software center
<fatharrahman> ?
<udienz> press ALT+F2
<udienz> then type apport-bug
<fatharrahman> then? udienz ?
<udienz> what's on your screen?
<udienz> maybe some dialog box or.. what ever
<fatharrahman> ok
<fatharrahman> I'll do it now
<udienz> ah.. choose one of five choice
 * hobgoblin joins channel to tell paultag that it actually got to planet ubuntu before his own blog at this end ... :p
<paultag> hajour: oh no
<Cheri703> paultag: what are you oh noing about?
<paultag> Cheri703: my blog post which was for my tumblr followers hit planet ubuntu
<Cheri703> ah
<paultag> because my rss was down
<paultag> but it came back up and hit p.u.c
<Cheri703> I was confused because it tab completed to hajour and not hobgoblin :)
<paultag> ahha :)
<paultag> Oh not you ha	
<paultag> damn my net
<Cheri703> heh
<paultag> hobgoblin: thanks! :)
<hobgoblin> paultag: you think you have issues - my upload is currently faster than my download speed, my download speed was faster 15 years ago on dial up
<paultag> ouch
<paultag> I'm measuring bandwidth in bytes
<paultag> it's not even in Kb right now
<hobgoblin> yay - twins :
<hobgoblin> )]
<paultag> so I have to switch to my phone to do anything bandwidth-intensive
<paultag> what a fucking world
<hobgoblin> lol - I am using elinks to browse the forums - either old fashioned or l33t
<paultag> yeah man
<paultag> brb
<fatharrahman> udienz
<hyperionfall> i am new to linux and wish to learn...i am downloading ubunto and was wondering if it is possible to load the mbr on usb and have it boot over a windows partition that way...if so is it built in or do i need some sort of app...thanks
<udienz> fatharrahman: yup
<fatharrahman> I did as you told me but udienz after typed my username and passwrd I dont know how to bring the pointer to the log in choice at top
<fatharrahman> pressed tab which stand on every choice but not the log in choice
<udienz> fatharrahman: do you mean login at launchpad?
<udienz> yes please login
<UndiFineD> paultag, what happened your internet ?
<fatharrahman> how
<udienz> go to https://launchpad.net/+login
<fatharrahman> the launchpad is open in ctrl alt f2
<fatharrahman> typed username and passwrd but pointer is not standing on the log in at the top of page
<fatharrahman> udienz should i cancel log in from shell which came to me after bug report?
<udienz> hm.. i don't what exacly, but if you reporting in desktop, it's very easy
<fatharrahman> ok sould I cancel shell log in I mean is this is not interrupting the bug report?
<hajour> back again i was eating diner
<darksky> hi,everyone, I'm using ubuntu 10.04, and I Can't Login After Uninstalled Gnome Color Chooser, and I'm can't get pass the login screen, can anyone help, plz?
<fatharrahman> am sorry udienz I have been loosing you a lot of time still need more help this is the last
<fatharrahman> I ported the bug as you said then the shell asked me to login to launchpad I failed to do that under shell I opened launchpad in GUI what then please udienz??
<yofel> darksky: did that remove anything else? check if ubuntu-desktop is installed (on login screen press ctrl+alt+f2, login, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop)
<pip_> .
<hajour> hai pip
<pip_> hi hajour, how are you today?
<hajour> better talk in offtopic pip_ :)
<pip_> ok
<fatharrahman> patience
<fatharrahman> I should be patient
<hajour> hai fatharrahman
<fatharrahman> hi hajour
<hajour> i think udienz have connection problems.
<hajour> i have ask for you fatharrahman
<udienz> hajour: he talk to me via private now
<udienz> he got x error, but i'm not sure its x error
<hajour> a ok sorry udienz i dit not known that
<udienz> ah.. he's gone
<udienz> :(
<udienz> hi fatharrahman
<fatharrahman> hi
<udienz> oke, what happen?
 * udienz sleepy
<fatharrahman> hi udienz
<udienz> ah.. hi
<udienz> what happen?
<fatharrahman> you became more tough than my prblem because my problem reboot me once while you did it twice :)
<fatharrahman> doubled
<fatharrahman> :D
<fatharrahman> reboot twice udienz
<udienz> wow...
<fatharrahman> auto reboot I didnt ask for help
<udienz> fatharrahman: maybe we must consult at #ubuntu-bugs
<fatharrahman> should I go there udienz ?
<fatharrahman> but I dont understand those computer jargons they said many things in forum I struggled hard to understand in vain
<udienz> come to #ubuntu-bugs, maybe they can help us to reporting
<fatharrahman> done
<Dan0849> does anybody have an insight into resolving a installation problems with USB install for Netbook Remix 10.10. The installer keeps aborting on me, but it still creates partition on my netbook hard drive. I have attempted to install twice from the USB thumb drive
<Dan0849> I'm attempting to install alongside Windows7 on my Acer Netbook
<hajour> hai Dan0849
<hajour> i shall look ore i can find help for you Dan0849
<Dan0849> thanks!
<hajour> :)
<UndiFineD> Dan0849, netbook remix is like what is to come for the next version of ubuntu, I have no real experience with it, but I think it was not very stable...
<UndiFineD> Dan0849, you might have to walk the path of installing 10.04 and upgrade to netbook remix
<Dan0849> actually i was thinking out starting with 10.04 after doing some research
<Dan0849> but 10.04 is basically "straight" Unbuntu ...correct? ... not specifically for a Netbook?
<Dan0849> basically Desktop version?
<UndiFineD> yes
<UndiFineD> hajour, has ubuntu 10.10 on an eeepc
<hajour> yes i have
<Dan0849> hajour, did u install from a USB drive or DVD?
<Dan0849> ...just curious
<Dan0849> i have recreated the thumb drive twice already.. don't know if want to do that again, at least with 10.10
<UndiFineD> USB stick
<hajour> UndiFineD,  have done it for me Dan0849
<Dan0849> i guess i can give it another shot. problem is that is keeps aborting right during the partitioning. now i have about 6 partitions 2 NTFS and 4 ext4 created by unbuntu
<Dan0849> have to go clean them up again and start all over.
<Dan0849> hajour, did u start with 10.4 installed or just begin with 10.10
<Dan0849> i'm sorry, UndiFineD ... a little confused on who's who here ... ;-)
<hajour> hee Cheri703
<Cheri703> hi
<hajour> we have officel channel now
<hajour> and more people
<UndiFineD> Dan0849, create the partiaions manually
<Dan0849> instead of using the Unbuntu slidebar ... correct?
<UndiFineD> yes
<Dan0849> OK.. sounds like a good idea
<UndiFineD> it is not that difficult
<UndiFineD> !pratitioning
<ubot2> Factoid 'pratitioning' not found
<UndiFineD> !partition
<ubot2> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<Dan0849> kuhl ... thanks for the link
<UndiFineD> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowtoPartition
<UndiFineD> has nice graphics
<Dan0849> i've done before manually before with Red Hat and others, just thought the slidebar would be quicker, but looks like it might have some problems
<Dan0849> i'm assuming that Unbuntu uses Grub?
<Dan0849> .. for installing alongside another OS... correct?
<Dan0849> does anyone know how much space the installation takes, not including Swap?
<Dan0849> well ..thanks for everyone's help.. hope this works
<BGL-[c]> does ubuntu have any parental control web browser stuff
<geirha> You mean block certain sites?
<thewrath> how hard is snort to set up ?
<thewrath> on uuntu
<thewrath> *uuntu
<thewrath> ubuntu
<BGL-[c]> well yes and no, i know how to block a site but more so content filtering
<thewrath> what do you yes and no
<thewrath> just bc you have not used it alot?
<geirha> !info dansguardian
<ubot2> geirha: dansguardian (source: dansguardian): Web content filtering. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.10.1.1-2 (maverick), package size 474 kB, installed size 2364 kB
<thewrath> geirha, u say use dansguardian and not snort?
<geirha> thewrath: No, that was a response for BGL-[c]
<thewrath> oh ok
<geirha> Never heard of snort I'm afraid
<thewrath> geirha, have you messed with snort before
<thewrath> snort IDS?
<bodhizazen> snort !!!
<geirha> *snooort*
<thewrath> hey bodhizazen
<thewrath> have you messed with snort before?
<bodhizazen> thewrath: I saw a thread on the forums about snort
<bodhizazen> let me look
<thewrath> all right
<thewrath> thanks bro
<bodhizazen> Ah, there it is =)
<thewrath> wanting to mess around with it a bit so i am familiar
<thewrath> with all these cyber attacks going off
<thewrath> which is all bs
<bodhizazen> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1477696
<bodhizazen> thewrath: if you want cyberbs, see http://forums.fedoraforum.org/showthread.php?t=255723
<thewrath> what is cybers?
<bodhizazen> cyber bs =)
<thewrath> yes what is that bodhizazen
<bodhizazen> Privacy exploits
<bodhizazen> http://whattheinternetknowsaboutyou.com/
<bodhizazen> Warning: do not go to that linky if you have paranoid tendencies =)
<bodhizazen> the "exploit" did not work at all on my browser, really
<thewrath> huh
<thewrath> bodhizazen, sorry doing three thigns at once
<bodhizazen> thewrath: SNORT
<bodhizazen> use base
<thewrath> so use the snort base install is what you are saying?
<bodhizazen> No install snort, and use base to view and manage alerts
<thewrath> is snort and base in the ubuntu repos?
<thewrath> guessing base is a GUI
<thewrath> bodhizazen, is this the base u were talking about: http://base.secureideas.net/
<bodhizazen> yep
<bodhizazen> did you see that snort thread thewrath ?
<thewrath> sorry i missed it
<thewrath> oh wait
<thewrath> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1477696 ?
<bodhizazen> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1477696
<Guest77404> Anyone know an irc chan that talks bash scripting?
<geirha> Yes, #bash
<geirha> I recommend you read through http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashGuide for learning bash properly (which includes best practice for bash scripting, unlike any other guide)
<aveilleux> Guest77404: I specialize in BASH, as well
<Vantrax_home> had a fellow send me an email asking where to get help
<Vantrax_home> I dont need it, i prefer to use sh and perl depending on what im doing
<zkriesse> Vantrax_home: !!!
<geirha> Well, #bash on freenode and http://mywiki.wooledge.com/BashGuide and http://mywiki.wooledge.com/BashFAQ are the best resources around imo. Wherever possible, that site also shows how to achive the tasks in POSIX sh and bourne.
<Vantrax_home> yeah im still around zkriesse
<Vantrax_home> just been busy with work, flying all round the place
<geirha> err, sorry, that's .org, not .com :(
<zkriesse> Vantrax_home: Ah fun stuff
<Vantrax_home> thanks, ill pass on the info, hopefully it will help the poor bugger
#ubuntu-beginners 2010-12-11
<Mohan_chml> hey Vantrax_home
<Vantrax_home> hi mohi
<Mohan_chml> I will head back to sleep soon. Just woke up in the middle :P
<Mohan_chml> how are you Vantrax_home ?
<Vantrax_home> good, been very busy lately
<Vantrax_home> and getting frustrated with the Asia-Oceania RMB lately too
<Mohan_chml> I know that by the timings you make to the meetings . but dont worry. you will get it managed by the next meeting ;)
<fatharrahman> yofel: hi
<yofel> hey
<fatharrahman> you will not believe how did I solve my bug
<fatharrahman> or fixed it
<UndiFineD> :)
<fatharrahman> or something alike
<yofel> well, fire away ^^
<fatharrahman> I went to bed
<yofel> . . .
<fatharrahman> yofel: am sorry this was a relog thought it fixed !
<fatharrahman> I was dreeming :)
<fatharrahman> gd nifgt
<yofel> heh, gn
<thewrath> is bodhizazen still around?
<johnny77> If I clean installed Ubuntu, then installed Xubuntu, is there a way to get a pure Xubuntu install?
<UndiFineD> yes by removing all non ubuntu packages .. maybe the: System -> Administration -> Computer Janitor works .. if it is available in xubuntu
<UndiFineD> johnny77,
<johnny77> UndiFineD: I do not want to get rid of Xubuntu, and have a pure gnome(Ubuntu). But rather get rid of gnome and have a pure xfce.
<UndiFineD> yes that was my intention too
<pleia2> johnny77: you can remove the ubuntu-desktop package, you'll end up with a huge list of packages that you can autoremove after that which are related
<UndiFineD> oh you did this pleia2 ?
<pleia2> it'll remove a lot (probably open office too) but you can just add back the default stuff you want
<pleia2> UndiFineD: yeah, I've done it with kubuntu-desktop and things in the past
<johnny77> UndiFineD: sorry, I misunderstood you. when you said remove all non ubuntu packages, it sounded like you where trying to get rid of Xubuntu.
<UndiFineD> :)
<pleia2> (xubuntu doesn't come with open office, it comes with abiword and gnumeric instead)
<UndiFineD> follow pleia2
<UndiFineD> she did this
<firewall_03> any of you guys use a netbook?
<johnny77> me.
<firewall_03> what you using? The netbook remix?
<fixer007> me too
<pleia2> I just use regular ubuntu
<fixer007> not anymore
<firewall_03> I really don't like it a whole lot, its alright
<pleia2> I didn't care for it much either :\
<fixer007> it is made fore a touchscreen
<firewall_03> is Xubuntu pretty decent?
<firewall_03> fixer007:  that explains a lot
<johnny77> I really didn't like the new netbook remix that came with 10.10. I am now running Xubuntu and loving it.
<pleia2> xubuntu is my favorite
<fixer007> i don#t like it
<firewall_03> why don't you like it?
<fixer007> i like the easy stuff
<firewall_03> like?
<fixer007> dragging icones
<firewall_03> what os has that?
<fixer007> unbuntu, kubuntu
<firewall_03> ah
<fixer007> it works very good on a netbook
<firewall_03> kubuntu?
<fixer007> i only tryed ubuntu on the netbook
<johnny77> Kubuntu was sluggish to say the least on my netbook.
<firewall_03> is there an easy way to switch to ubuntu without doing a clean install?
<fixer007> it need more power
<pleia2> install the ubuntu-desktop package
<firewall_03> sudo apt-get ?
<pleia2> sure, or via the software center
<firewall_03> ah
<firewall_03> sweet
<firewall_03> I thought I was going to have to do a clean install
<fixer007> jou can first install the ubuntu desktop and then remove xbuntu-desktop
<fixer007> if you like it
<firewall_03> well I am still running netbook remix
<firewall_03> I am going to install that now
<firewall_03> I did a search in the software center and it didn't find it
<firewall_03> well I am gonna try xubuntu instead
<fixer007> can't find it ether
<firewall_03> well sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop worked so
<fixer007> maybee in synaptic
<firewall_03> its runnin
<fixer007> I have tryed xubuntu but jou need to know more about jour system
<firewall_03> what do you mean?
<fixer007> to get things done
<firewall_03> I am pretty familiar with it, I just never done it like that before is all
<fixer007> it is good to try
<fixer007> you don't have to spend a lot
<firewall_03> back
<firewall_03> still looks the same
<fixer007> you have to chance the desktop before jou loggedin
<firewall_03> ah ok
<firewall_03> I like this a lot better
<fixer007> i missed mine desktop with the remix
<firewall_03> oh you liked the remix?
<fixer007> no i tryed it
<fixer007> sometimes i try the other desktop for a time but ubuntu become my favorite
<fixer007> it suprise me that everything is working out of the box
<firewall_03> why's that
<fixer007> you can combine it with a lot of other apps and it stays stabel
<firewall_03> ya
<fixer007> no digging aroud in manuals
<firewall_03> right
<fixer007> how is your xbuntu working
<firewall_03> awesome
<firewall_03> I am going to try and install conky
<firewall_03> so far conky is workin good
<firewall_03> so how is everyone doing tonight?
<MrAnthrope> Great!
<MrAnthrope> I have DDO running, I'm happy.
<firewall_03> ddo?
<firewall_03> whats that?
<thewrath> hey all
<hajour> hai thewrath
<firewall_03> hey
<zkriesse> Hello firewall_03
<freebird> I'm not sure if this is the right place to ask questions or not
<Mohan_chml> !ask | freebird
<ubot2> freebird: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<freebird> i have beat my head against the desk for several days trying to setup openssh to 127.0.0.1:8080 everytime i try it says  it can't due to port 22 or i get that annoying warning message
<thewrath> you sure you have openssh-server installed freebird ?
<freebird> i did and i have removed it and reinstalled it serval times using the apt-get remove
<freebird> i have edited the sshd.conf and the ssh.conf done everything i could think of to get a freash install after editing those files
<thewrath> try the other iP
<thewrath> oh wait
<thewrath> 8080
<thewrath> hmm not sure the top of my head
<morphaeus08> for whatever reason whenever i click Places > [any of the shortcuts], VLC opens the folder.. how do i get it to open the shortcuts as a folder
<freebird> yeah 8080 actually anyport will work if it will allow me to surf the web with it  with the d function
<freebird> morphaeus08 i had this issue last week you need to open from termanal
<morphaeus08> ok
<freebird> i forget the command you need to type give me a min see if i can find it again
<morphaeus08> thanks, i really appreciate it
<freebird> morpheaus can you get where you can see any folders you can rightclick
<morphaeus08> ya
<freebird> ok try this
<morphaeus08> just fixed it1
<morphaeus08> ! awesome
<ubot2> Factoid 'awesome' not found
<freebird> Once in the home folder..
<freebird> Right click any of the other folders, ie, downloads, pictures, music, etc..
<freebird> ( Or you could right click on the home folder to do the same thing)
<freebird> then choose "open with another application"
<freebird> 174716
<freebird> when the list of applications comes up to choose from..
<freebird> choose "open folder".
<freebird> and make sure you check off the little box, that says.. "remember for this type of file"
<freebird> 174717
<freebird> After that, when you open any "places".. it should open as it normally does.
<freebird> sweet
<freebird> !cool
<ubot2> Factoid 'cool' not found
<freebird> would you happen to know about openssh
<morphaeus08> thanks for the help, you got me thinking in the right direction... no idea why i didnt get that before. should've been obvious to me
<morphaeus08> a little, not a lot
<freebird> lol np
<freebird> i'm new to linux myself so i have had alot of issues  and had to figure them out this is the first time i have been to irc
<morphaeus08> i've been using ~3 years, what do you think of it so far?
<freebird> didn't know ubuntu had one til tonight
<freebird> i love it :P frusterating but the flexiblity is awsome
<morphaeus08> freenode has an ubuntu channel(s)
<freebird> freenode?
<morphaeus08> its an IRC server
<morphaeus08> irc.freenode.net if i'm not mistaken
<morphaeus08> alot of different OSS projects have channels there
<freebird> ok cool
<freebird> so what brought you to ubuntu 3 yr ago
<morphaeus08> curiousity... i getting serious about programming and was learning about open source. so i decided to get a live cd and play around with it. ended up redoing my computer and dual booting ubuntu and winxp... i switched exclusively to ubuntu back in june
<freebird> what got my attention was i'm a computer tech by trade and windows i know it inside and out and wanted a challenge and ubuntu was the answer and i have been trying to learn to program for several yrs and in windows  i wasn't easy to find answers for most of the code didn't want to work with me as i read it was linux code not w32
<morphaeus08> what language(s)?
<freebird> python mainly
<morphaeus08> i like python, i prefer java for the structure/syntax but thats just preference. python is really good for scripting on ubuntu though, top notch integration
<freebird> i have figured some out but yet to make a working app yet  always get errors then i get stuck and beat my head against the wall for a week or so then decide to delete it and start freash
<morphaeus08> what kind of programs have you tried building
<freebird> firewalls with encryption to 127.0.0.1 for all traffic
<freebird> i'm probaly trying to make something way past my expertize
<morphaeus08> sounds complex... are you utilizing objects
<freebird> what do you mean looking at previous attempts of coding it
<freebird> no i delete them then start over
<fran1> I need help with meerkat my wireless is not showing up and keeps reading wireless disconnected
<morphaeus08> @freebird, read up on OOP (object oriented programming), i bet it'd make your firewall program easier to understand/manage.
<freebird> do you see the wireless icon by the clock click it and see if it sees your router
<morphaeus08> @fran1 could you describe the problem a little more
<freebird> ok i will do ty
<fran1> i installed 10.10 and now wireless is not detecting my network but the card is blinking
<freebird> fran1 are you on a laptop?
<fran1> yes
<morphaeus08> did you upgrade to 10.10 from a previous version or is it a fresh install?
<fran1> fresh install
<freebird> make sure your wireless is turned on  there is a switch that could have gotten turned off by accident i have done this before
<morphaeus08> what kind of card do you have
<fran1> it's a netgear 802.11
<morphaeus08> does that card have proprietary drivers?
<morphaeus08> if so i'd click System > Administration > Additional Drivers to see if they can be installed. otherwise, netgear should have a CD, we have a USB card that we needed to install drivers with
<freebird> maybe this could help https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Netgear_WG311_v3
<fran1> card does have drivers
<freebird> do you have a wifi icon near your clock at the top of your screen
<morphaeus08> bye guys
<freebird> lol and he left
<freebird> later bro
<freebird> bye guys
<shahan> Hello everyone.
<shahan> I installed KDE on My gnome Maverick
<shahan> I installed the KDE through https://help.ubuntu.com/10.10/config-desktop/C/other-desktops.html#other-desktop-kde
<shahan> this link
<shahan> now I want to remove it ...
<shahan> sudo apt-get purge kubuntu-desktop
<shahan> will it work?
<shahan> will it be safe?
<ssj6akshat> shahan, I would prefer sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop
<ssj6akshat> there might be some config files that KDE apps might use
<shahan> hmm
<shahan> wats the difference between these two command
<shahan> ?
<nit-wit> shahan, if you want to remove the whole thing correctly  http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/index
<JoeMaverickSett> or you could use this guide and leave "&& sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" from the command ---->> http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome
<JoeMaverickSett> shahan: ^
<nit-wit> JoeMaverickSett, think the same eh
<JoeMaverickSett> nit-wit: i was .1 second slower on hitting the Enter key. :D
<JoeMaverickSett> nit-wit: other than that it's the same.
<nit-wit> JoeMaverickSett, good website
<JoeMaverickSett> nit-wit: it is. saved me from the triple desktop environment maddness. =P
<hobgoblin> I'd not leave the apt-get install ubuntu-desktop out unless there's a good reason to do so
<nit-wit> hobgoblin, howdy
<hobgoblin> hi there :)
<JoeMaverickSett> hello hobgoblin :)
<hobgoblin> hi there too :)
<hobgoblin> JoeMaverickSett: why do you say to not leave the install ub-desktop in the command from aysiu?
<nit-wit> hobgoblin, left you a dialogue message on the event
<JoeMaverickSett> hobgoblin: hmm, i assumed that the ubuntu-desktop is already been installed. :|
<hobgoblin> nit-wit: seen it
<hobgoblin> JoeMaverickSett: it is best to leave it in - imo anyway ... also that remove list includes all kde stuff so in my case I have to reinstall any kde stuff I have - which I do
<hobgoblin> but from memory the page says that anyway :)
<JoeMaverickSett> :D
<Mohan_chml> Hola hobgoblin =]
<hobgoblin> hi Mohan_chml
<Mohan_chml> How are you these days hobgoblin? I missed about 10 days as I went to my native
<hobgoblin> no real internet and a heavy cold
<Mohan_chml> what is the temperature there?
<hobgoblin> 0C - but that doesn't mean much - I just feel rubbish
<hobgoblin> brb
<Silver_Fox_> Hello.
<Mohan_chml> wb Silver_Fox_ (:
<ssj6akshat> hello Silver_Fox_
<Silver_Fox_> Hello Mohan_chml .
<Silver_Fox_> Hello ssj6akshat .
<Silver_Fox_> How are you both?
<Mohan_chml> Silver_Fox_, Woke up early at Saturday?? :P
<ssj6akshat> A bit stuck in homework loop
<Mohan_chml> Silver_Fox_, I am doing great. ty
<Mohan_chml> you?
<Mohan_chml> ssj6akshat, is that needed for an admin?? :P
<Silver_Fox_> Mohan_chml,  Not seen the time yet ;)
<ssj6akshat> Mohan_chml, not really homework, but project work
<Silver_Fox_> It's not that early
<Silver_Fox_> 08:44
<hobgoblin> too early if you ask me
<Mohan_chml> hobgoblin, +100 :D
<ssj6akshat> Mohan_chml, it is worth 20 marks each for mathematics and social science
<Mohan_chml> ssj6akshat, just add marks by yourself in the school machine ;)
<ssj6akshat> Mohan_chml, my school doesn't use computers for recording a student's progress....
<ssj6akshat> yet! :P
<Mohan_chml> aww :|
<Silver_Fox_> fox is off.  goodbye
<hobgoblin> afternoon - anyone in here any good with usb dongles? I know I'm not :(
<blackest> Any idea why i might be banned from #ubuntu could it be my isps proxy ?
<hobgoblin> blackest: go ask in #ubuntu-ops they'll be able to help I would think
<Humming-Bird> Trying to install Ubuntu on my netbook through a USB. But keep getting "No common CD-ROM drive was detected" and the netbook don't have a CD/DVD drive, anyone got any suggestions?
<bioterror> did you make the usb stick with Unetbootin?
<bioterror> or what did you use
<Humming-Bird> I used Universal-USB-Installer
<Humming-Bird> found it on pendrivelinux
<bioterror> what and what says  "No common CD-ROM drive was detected"
<bioterror> does your laptop support for bootin from USB?
<Humming-Bird> bioterror: yes, it does. I have done it before, but no is not working anymore.
<bioterror> well
<bioterror> did you check the md5sum of .iso before creating that usb stick
<Mohan_chml> Humming-Bird, check whether your USB is bootable. check whether it auto-plays when you plug it in a running machine
<Mohan_chml> heya bioterror =]
<bioterror> hi mohi
<Mohan_chml> I think you have enjoyed this saturday. saw you away the whole day :P
<Mohan_chml> as away*
<bioterror> hahahaha
<bioterror> we have guests
<Humming-Bird> I'm getting to the installer menu, so it's is bootable, but then it try to dectect the CD Rom drive it fails -.-, bioterror havn'
<Humming-Bird> checked the md5sum
<bioterror> something wrong with the stick
<bioterror> I think you should try unetbootin, I've lots of succesfull usb installation with it
<bioterror> I've got
<Humming-Bird> bioterror: will try that ^^,
<pumba_> hello..
<pumba_> i've been directed here from another channel...
<pumba_> is anyone here available (Some seconds)
<pumba_> to help me step by step in solving a problem?
<serfus> pumba_, i can try :)
<pumba_> ohhh!! thanks!
<pumba_> finally a volunteer
<serfus> :) shoot
<pumba_> the problem is this! I have installed ubuntu 10.10 over my laptop...
<pumba_> but the wireless card is not recognized.
<pumba_> so i have tried to look up in google,
<pumba_> and found a site with the solution.
<pumba_> the problem is that I dont know what to do
<pumba_> the site is this : http://hostap.epitest.fi/
<pumba_> in few words.. i have to install this "Host AP"
<pumba_> can you help me?
<serfus> i'm not sure if you need it, what card do you use?
<pumba_> its an old intersil with prism 2.5
<pumba_> as reported in that site
<pumba_> the site says that this host ap has the drivers i need
<pumba_> if i get the file hostapd-0.7.3.tar.gz
<pumba_> then what do I have to do with it to install?
<pumba_> I am using a windows laptop now, but I have the ubuntu one beside me... (not connected obviously)
<pumba_> I can transfer file from here to there, with an external usb pen
<serfus> oh i see, seems like it's available through the repositories
<pumba_> repositories?
<pumba_> the problem is that i cannot connected it to the net and download anything directly :(
<serfus> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/maverick/+package/hostapd
<serfus> you should download a deb from there
<pumba_> may i download the file
<pumba_> from windows here, and bring it with a usb pen to the other laptop?
<serfus> yes
<pumba_> which file do i need to get? there are many on that page...
<serfus> is your machine i386 or amd64 ?
<pumba_> its a pentium 4 mobile
<pumba_> it has some years
<serfus> download this package
<serfus> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hostapd/1:0.6.10-2/+build/1725774/+files/hostapd_0.6.10-2_i386.deb
<pumba_> got it
<pumba_> do i need anything else or should i transfer it there now?
<serfus> transfer and then install it on your ubuntu
<pumba_> ok hold on a second
<pumba_> please dont leave
<serfus> i'm here, don't worry :)
<pumba_> i dragged
<pumba_> the file to the ubuntu desktop
<pumba_> do I have just to double click on it, to install?
<serfus> yes
<pumba_> it opened the ubuntu software center
<pumba_> there's a button.. "install"
<pumba_> i click over it.. okie?
<serfus> yup
<pumba_> i think it installed...
<pumba_> now I should reboot?
<pumba_> or the wireless should already work?
<serfus> no, i don't think so. but i'm not familiar with it
<serfus> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=353715
<serfus> this post seems very informational
<pumba_> seems complicate! :/
<serfus> pumba_, wireless works?
<pumba_> i'm trying to reboot
<pumba_> after installation didn't change anything
<pumba_> in the network icon
<pumba_> lets see after reboot...
<pumba_> no, nothing, still the same :(
<pumba_> maybe I need to install also that
<pumba_> "WPA Supplicant" thing?
<pumba_> how can we know, if physically, ubuntu...see the card?
<serfus> unfortunately i'm not familiar with all this wireless stuff
<serfus> so i'm trying to find some help from google
<pumba_> its strange that when i had windows installed, it worked ok
<pumba_> and now with ubuntu its not even recognized (
<pumba_> can you see if in the repository, there's also that wpa supplicant
<pumba_> application?
<pumba_> so that I can try to install it as well?
<serfus> pumba_, seems like it is installed by default
<pumba_> inside the package we downloaded and installed already?
<serfus> no, with ubuntu 10.10
<pumba_> ah...
<serfus> do you see something interesting in system>administration>network tools ?
<pumba_> try to see here
<pumba_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/prism2_usb
<pumba_> is this another driver?
<pumba_> different from what we installed now?
<pumba_> I think i need that driver...
<pumba_> prism2_usb
<pumba_> in system administration network tools
<pumba_> under wireless (wlan0)
<pumba_> see nothing .... hardware address al zeros
<pumba_> I copied you that other page
<pumba_> because in supported devices list
<pumba_> i see exactly the card this laptop has:
<pumba_> Z-Com 725/726 Prism2.5 USB/USB Integrated
<pumba_> its integrated in the monitor, but uses usb bus i guess.
<serfus> ok good
<pumba_> do i need to install another driver?
<serfus> if you saw exactly your card so i guess so
<pumba_> yes, its in that list
<pumba_> but that page is referring
<pumba_> to old ubuntu distros?
<serfus> i think it's referring to all of them
<pumba_> but there's nothing to download...
<serfus> try to exactly follow that man
<pumba_> or at least... i dont see anything... to download
<pumba_> can you look again
<pumba_> in ur repository
<pumba_> if you can find something
<pumba_> related to
<pumba_> linux-wlan
<pumba_> ?
<pumba_> its the name of the project...
<pumba_> ftp://ftp.linux-wlan.org/pub/linux-wlan-ng/
<pumba_> these should be the drivers i need
<serfus> yes there is
<serfus> you need to download it
<serfus> sec
<pumba_> can u give me the link so I can try to install it as we did before?
<duanedesign> serfus: do you have anything under System > Preferences > Hardware Drivers ?
<duanedesign> oops
<duanedesign> pumba ^
<pumba_> let me look
<pumba_> i cant find that menu..........
<pumba_> under system --- preferences
<pumba_> audio...
<pumba_> bluetooth...
<duanedesign> might be Additional Drivers
<Mohan_chml> pumba_, what version of Ubuntu are you currently using?
<pumba_> network connections...
<pumba_> you meant .. network?
<JoeMaverickSett> System > Administration > Additional Drivers
<pumba_> i installed 10.10
<pumba_> oh..additional drivers
<pumba_> no, its empty
<duanedesign> ok
<pumba_> i have no drivers there.
<pumba_> at first it warns me that i have no internet connection
<duanedesign> pumba_: can you open a Terminal and run this command: lsmod | grep hostap
<pumba_> I think i need to install these:
<pumba_> http://www.hpl.hp.com/personal/Jean_Tourrilhes/Linux/Linux.Wireless.drivers.802.11b.html#Prism2
<pumba_> i try -- hold on
<pumba_> i think i have the wrong keyboard layout..
<pumba_> as I cannot make the  |
<duanedesign> ok
<duanedesign> pumba_: you can just do:  lsmod
<duanedesign> pumba_: and look through the list manually
<pumba_> i changed the keyboard layout successfully
<pumba_> and was able to input that command..
<duanedesign> pumba_: lsmod will print a long list to the screen. Look through it and see if  'hostap' is there
<pumba_> i ran it...but...
<duanedesign> ok
<pumba_> it shows nothing
<duanedesign> ok
<duanedesign> try
<duanedesign> modprobe hostap_pci
<pumba_> it gives me error messages..
<pumba_> starting with
<pumba_> WARNING: Error inserting hostap (/lib... etc etc
<pumba_> operation not permitted
<pumba_> FATAL: Error inserting hostap_pci.....
<pumba_> serfus, have u found the repository link for linux-wlan-ng drivers?
<pumba_> I have found this...
<pumba_> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/maverick/+search?text=linux-wlan-ng
<pumba_> but do I have to install them all?
<pumba_> im quite sure the card is a prism2 usb
<pumba_> cause when windows recognized it at first
<pumba_> said usb driver...
<pumba_> Z-Com 725/726 Prism2.5 USB/USB Integrated
<pumba_> but I dont understand if i have to install this: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/maverick/+package/prism2-usb-firmware-installer
<pumba_> or this: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/maverick/+package/linux-wlan-ng
<pumba_> what would u suggest? :/
<duanedesign> pumba_: the command:   lspci | grep Network
<duanedesign> should tell you which card you have
<pumba_> i input that command
<pumba_> but if i press Enter
<pumba_> makes nothing.
<pumba_> just pass to another line in the cursor.
<duanedesign> ok
<pumba_> but i'm sure about the card being  Z-Com 725/726 Prism2.5 USB/USB Integrated
<pumba_> because in the original laptop installation driver
<pumba_> for windows there's that driver, and it worked.
<pumba_> i think installing
<pumba_> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/maverick/+package/linux-wlan-ng
<pumba_> its worth a try
<pumba_> i try now.. lets see
<duanedesign> if the hostap driver does not work you can try the prism2
<pumba_> yes but whats the difference between /linux-wlan-ng package
<duanedesign> pumba_: yeah thats it
<pumba_> and prism2 usb firmware install?
<pumba_> which one do i have to install? or both?
<duanedesign> pumba_: can you run this command:  nmtool
<duanedesign> sorry:  nm-tool
<pumba_> oh!
<pumba_> i see something
<pumba_> device: wlan0
<duanedesign> should be eth0 and wlan0  or something similar
<pumba_> ype wired
<pumba_> driver: prism2_usb
<pumba_> state: disconnected
<duanedesign> ok good
<pumba_> default: no
<pumba_> hw address: all zeros
<pumba_> its positive?
<duanedesign> run:  lsmod
<duanedesign> and see if it is listed
<pumba_> why the hardware address is 00:00:00:00:00:00
<duanedesign> or better:  lsmod | grep prism2_usb
<pumba_> no it seems not, i see a usbhid
<duanedesign> pumba_: ok run -  modprobe prism2_usb
<pumba_> prism2_usb     160970  0
<pumba_> i input also modprobe prism2_usb
<pumba_> nothing.
<duanedesign> whare did this come from:  prism2_usb     160970  0
<pumba_> lsmod | grep prism2_usb
<duanedesign> ok
<duanedesign> so it is loaded
<pumba_> and prism2_usb is in red
<pumba_> should I still install the driver above?
<pumba_> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/maverick/+search?text=linux-wlan-ng
<duanedesign> pumba_: can you try the command:  sudo iwconfig
<duanedesign> anything next to wlan0 ? other then 'no wireless extension'
<pumba_> if i input sudo iwconfig
<pumba_> and press enter
<pumba_> nothing happens.
<pumba_> just passes to the next cursor line
<pumba_> ops
<pumba_> sorry
<duanedesign> how about just:  iwconfig
<pumba_> it asks for my password
<pumba_> wait
<duanedesign> yah
<pumba_> i input passw
<pumba_> it tells
<pumba_> no wireless extensions
<pumba_> to both 3
<duanedesign> ok
<pumba_> lo, eth0 and wlan0
<duanedesign> pumba_: how about:  rfkill list
<duanedesign> does it return all: no
<pumba_> hmmmm
<pumba_> it does nothing
<pumba_> rfkill list
<pumba_> passes to the next line.
<duanedesign> ok
<duanedesign> pumba_: ok how about:  lshw -C network
<pumba_> it gives a warning
<duanedesign> pumba_: for the wireless interface
<duanedesign> yeah thats ok
<pumba_> oh
<pumba_> now it shows something
<duanedesign> for the wireless interface does it say -network DISABLED
<pumba_> but all seems related to LAN not wireless
<pumba_> and yes
<duanedesign> usually the top entry is the ethernet
<pumba_> it says
<pumba_> *-network DISABLED
<pumba_> for wireless
<pumba_> locgical name: wlan0
<pumba_> physical id: 1
<thewrath> he duanedesign
<duanedesign> hello thewrath
<duanedesign> pumba_: if you click on the network manager icon in the top panel. I think it is a right-click you can check a box next to 'Enable Wireless'
<pumba_> back
<pumba_> sorry i went a second downstairs
<pumba_> top panel?
<pumba_> you mean where the battery icon
<pumba_> and clock are?
<pumba_> yes
<pumba_> there's the wireless icon
<pumba_> with a big red ! over it
<pumba_> and if i right click on it
<pumba_> enable network functions
<pumba_> is already checked
<duanedesign> ok
<fatharrahman> Hiduanedesign
<duanedesign> pumba_: is there a hardware switch
<pumba_> the wireless is not disabled cause the lid is blue
<pumba_> and on
<duanedesign> ok
<marcoy> Hello I'm having problems conecting view ing my hdmi to see movies on flatscreen and the audio output jack doesn't seem to work either
<pumba_> duandesign: we give up?
<duanedesign> pumba_: i am running out of ideas
<pumba_> do you think i shouldnt even
<pumba_> try those drivers I linked?
<pumba_>  https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/maverick/+package/prism2-usb-firmware-installer
<pumba_> what does that do?
<pumba_>  a firmware update?
<pumba_> maybe it will wake it up........
<duanedesign> pumba_: i saw a thread on the forum that said a firmware update helped
<pumba_> that package will make a firmware update?
<duanedesign> pumba_: i do not know
<kristian-aalborg> hi all
<nlsthzn> hey
<kristian-aalborg> quick question - if I compile a custom kernel, my dmesg will (hopefully) change for the better, right?
<pumba_> tried also that
<pumba_> firmware update :(
<pumba_> it did not help.........
<pumba_> i will reinstall windows :(
<bioterror> nooo
<kristian-aalborg> hi bioterror
<kristian-aalborg> pumba_: what's the problem?
<pumba_> massive wireless problem
<pumba_> and card which is not recognized by ubuntu
 * nlsthzn hates when hardware doesn't work under Linux :(
<pumba_> i wanted to get to know ubuntu as everyone was talking better
<pumba_> but.. im already stuck
<kristian-aalborg> pumba_: which chip?
<kristian-aalborg> and which version of ubuntu+
<kristian-aalborg> ?
<pumba_> i installed ubuntu 10.10 from the DVD
<pumba_> wireless is
<pumba_> Z-Com 725/726 Prism2.5 USB/USB Integrated
<pumba_> integrated in the TFT
<pumba_> wireless is on, both lid and also enabled in BIOS
<pumba_> but ubuntu cannot even find its hardware address.
<pumba_> see the prism2_usb driver
<pumba_> but hardware address: 00:00:00:00:00:00
<kristian-aalborg> hmm
<kristian-aalborg> pumba_: sudo lshw -C network
<kristian-aalborg> what's the output?
<pumba_> we did that before .. but i try again
<kristian-aalborg> also, if you can find the exact name of the chip
<pumba_> *-network DISABLED
<pumba_> physical id:2
<kristian-aalborg> it's in the format 1233:b221 or something like that... that is a code for the vendor + chip
<pumba_> logical name: wlan0
<pumba_> capabilities: ethernet physical
<pumba_> configuration: broadcast=yes multicast=yes.
<pumba_> I can onyl find that code you mention in windows
<pumba_> but I already formatted the drive
<pumba_> to install ubuntu :(((
<pumba_> we cannot see that address in ubuntu?
<pumba_> by installing some tools?
<kristian-aalborg> sudo lspci -n
<kristian-aalborg> try that
<pumba_> hmmmm
<pumba_> there are many
<pumba_> how can I know which one is the wireless card?
<kristian-aalborg> please throw the entire output of that on pastebin.com and then post the link here
<pumba_> ok i try... with an external usb drive
<pumba_> as i have no internet there
<kristian-aalborg> that would work
<pumba_> yes i saved the doc
<pumba_> i'm importing here
<nlsthzn> !paste
<ubot2> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<pumba_> http://pastebin.com/M0AVL8yY
<pumba_> maybe that laptop is just too old for ubuntu
<nlsthzn> pumba_: older used to mean more likely to work (in Linux)
<pumba_> its strange that win recognizes its wifi with no problems and ubuntu instead no :/
<nlsthzn> pumba_: have you tried the ubuntu forums yet?
<pumba_> someone else suggested me to try..
<pumba_> but at this point,
<pumba_> i dont know anymore..
<nlsthzn> pumba_: if you have some time, check out the forums... at the very least start a thread if there is no answers... if not then best of luck on what ever other option you choose
<pumba_> yes... i will keep this option
<pumba_> its a pity anyway, because ubuntu from the few i can see...
<pumba_> seems good
<kristian-aalborg> pumba_: it is good
<kristian-aalborg> what is the name of the computer? the full name, please
<nlsthzn> for a temporary measure you could just use ethernet... if wifi isn't super important.... then at least you can explore it some more and still be online
<pumba_> its a fujutsu siemens C1020
<pumba_> i have only wireless here
<pumba_> as the router is far away
<pumba_> and i cannot connect an ethernet cable
<pumba_> maybe i will buy one of those... pcmcia wifi card...
<pumba_> or a usb wifi card
<nlsthzn> pumba_: if u do decide to do that just make sure it is supported ;)
<pumba_> auch...
<pumba_> or maybe i will reinstall windows
<pumba_> and then reinstall ubuntu
<pumba_> in another partition
<pumba_> so i can use both and make tests
<pumba_> and see hardware addresses easily...
<nlsthzn> sure dual boot is a good idea :)... and yes, windows first, ubuntu second and you will be fine :D
<pumba_> damn me ... i was so happy this morning
<pumba_> when i formatted win
<pumba_> to install ubuntu :/
<pumba_> and when it asked.. if to use the whole disk
<pumba_> or another partition
<pumba_> i chosed the whole disk
<pumba_> without eshitation! :/
<pumba_> now i regret
<pumba_> a friend of mine told me to throw that laptop in the trash
<pumba_> and buy one with win7
<nlsthzn> nah
<nlsthzn> once you get wifi to work you will have a laptop faster than a new one with 7 installed and a load of spare cash
<pumba_> i have no money anyway
<pumba_> for a new one
<kristian-aalborg> pumba_: the first few weeks on linux can be bewildering, but you'll end up liking it I hope
<pumba_> we will see..how this goes...
<nlsthzn> pumba_: I think it would have been wiser to have run ubuntu in a virtual environemnt or a dual boot initially, jumping striaght to ubuntu from windows is sledom easy
<pumba_> i know but...
<pumba_> that windows after years of use
<pumba_> had become very very slow
<pumba_> so all I wanted was to format
<pumba_> in any case
<pumba_> i saved all my precious things
<pumba_> and decided to give ubuntu a try
<pumba_> for ordinary use i have this desktop im using
<nlsthzn> pumba_: try dual boot..., best of both worlds...
<nlsthzn> its free :D
<pumba_> another problem is the hard drive...
<pumba_> i think its 50 GB...
<nlsthzn> give ubuntu 8 to 10 GB (you could get away with less) it doesn't need much...
<pumba_> maybe i can also give 15 ---
<pumba_> and leave the rest for windows
<nlsthzn> if you set up your partitions correctly you can have both windows and linux sharing any documents, music and video files, then ubuntu will need much less to operate...
<G_Code> Hello peepill
<G_Code> Im like really raw and need some help with ubuntu 10.10 repository
<G_Code> I have a repo on a usb drive but It wont work anymore
<G_Code> I think my sources.list is screwed up
<G_Code> hello...
<nlsthzn> G_Code: All the knowledgable people seem busy, just us noobs lurking it seems
 * nlsthzn continues to lurk
<G_Code> any idea how to regenerate a sources.list file?
<nlsthzn> no :(
<kristian-aalborg> pumba_: sorry, but I can't seem to find a solution
<kristian-aalborg> would anybody know a way to have ubuntu log the boot time, so that I get "booted in 19 mins 32 secs" for instance
<nlsthzn> G_Code: so the repo is on USB and you just need the sources list to point to the USB?
<mis> hey, i have written an tool(cpp) which im using it is threaded etc. but it cant use 100% of my cpu (like the ubuntu scheluder wont let it use) from what i can see when this tool have focun on it it works like 30% faster than when it does not, maybe someone know what can cause it and how to fix it?
<G_Code> correct nisthzn
<nlsthzn> G_Code: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1045375.html here they show how you can edit your sources list manually so you can add the usb yourself
<G_Code> gotcha and thanks nisthzn
<nlsthzn> G_Code: no prob, hope it helps
<G_Code> If not Its ok cos I am going to an ubuntu meeting tomorrow :)
<nlsthzn> Cool stuff :)
<Silver_Fox_> Hello.
<Mohan_chml> wb Silver_Fox_ =]
<nlsthzn> Greetings Silver_Fox_
<Silver_Fox_> Hello Mohan_chml  and nlsthzn
<Silver_Fox_> Goodbye.
<kristian-aalborg> would anybody know of a paste you can paste your dmesg and have it analyzed automatically?
<nit-wit> kristian-aalborg, http://www.codepad.eu/
<nlsthzn> kristian-aalborg: ubuntuforums.org (semi-automatic) :p
<kristian-aalborg> I'm aware of the forums ;)
<nit-wit> I would agree with the forum this channel is a bit slow at the moment
<nit-wit> kristian-aalborg, whats the problem whats going on?
<kristian-aalborg> http://pastebin.com/SsyQ7bp9
<kristian-aalborg> nit-wit: not really "problems" per se, but I'm trying to optimize this box
<kristian-aalborg> and as I'm about to build a custum kernel, I'm thinking that dmesg could guide me
<kristian-aalborg> I get some weird "hangups" though
<kristian-aalborg> I start typing a command, press TAB to complete it - and then I have to press CRTL-C to get back to working order
<kristian-aalborg> I'd say that "something" is eating my resources when this happens
<kristian-aalborg> nit-wit: feel free to comment on my dmesg :)
<nit-wit> kristian-aalborg, never been a log reader whats going on whats not working
<kristian-aalborg> nothing is malfunctioning - I'd just like to see how lean I can get things
<fatharrahman> <ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about foo
<fatharrahman> <ubot2> Sorry, I don't know anything about foo
<zkriesse> fatharrahman: Can you please stop spamming the bot?
<fatharrahman> what is that doing for you zkriesse ? can you answer me as this is a ch for asking
<zkriesse> fatharrahman: Well what are you trying to ask?
<zkriesse> !ask | fatharrahman
<ubot2> fatharrahman: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<fatharrahman> ubot2 how do people force you to talk?
<ubot2> fatharrahman: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<zkriesse> fatharrahman: use !
<zkriesse> like !ask
<fatharrahman> is that you zkriesse who answer under ubot2 pleases dont ask to ask?
<fatharrahman> yes
<yofel> !me | fatharrahman
<ubot2> fatharrahman: Hi! I'm #ubuntu-beginners's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<fatharrahman> oh yofel you r here !
<yofel> fatharrahman: read the usage info, scroll down to 'Using'
<yofel> fatharrahman: I'm in many places :P
<fatharrahman> I left you there I tried suprise you by using the ubot while pretend to believe you he is a human haha but you   killed it:(
<zkriesse> fatharrahman: ah it's called ubot2 kinda hard to think it's real
<fatharrahman> I was thinking he is a man till yofel told me yesterday then he made it a joke zkriesse
<zkriesse> lolz
<fatharrahman> is lubuntu not supported by canonical ?
<fatharrahman> udienz : downloading 10.04 to test
<yofel> fatharrahman: afaik it's not an official derivative yet, but should be soon
<yofel> (afaik = as far as I know)
<fatharrahman> who develop it yofel and why people don't like it?
<fatharrahman> is this a german
<fatharrahman> afaik
<yofel> lubuntu? I don't know who develops it, and I don't think that people don't like it, it's just quite new (compared to the other ubuntu versions)
<nit-wit> yofel, lubuntu is ubuntu with the lxde desktop?
<yofel> right
<nit-wit> not sure
<nit-wit> yofel, lxde has some limitations but a option with low ram
<nit-wit> not in full released development either, lxde that is
<yofel> I know, it's probably better for very old systems than xfce, haven't tried it in quite a while though
<nit-wit> yofel, any of theses three desktops can be installed and run from just palin ubuntu you know the login choice right
<nit-wit> plain
<fatharrahman> which is lighter lubuntu or xubuntu?
<nit-wit> fatharrahman, I would choose lubuntu but there are variables I suspect
<nit-wit> I liks lxde better the xfce I have used both extensively
<nit-wit> goota go
<fatharrahman> what is the most light and small size to download disyro in linux
<fatharrahman> redhat? fedora? mint? lubuntu? debian?
<paultag> fatharrahman: do you not like Germans?
<yofel> dunno, but debian is certainly not small to download, except the minimal.iso, but ubuntu has that too.
<fatharrahman> I will visit Germany to say how ar yo yofel one day and gotta hing about a nice present paultag
<paultag> jaja
<paultag> ok, well I'm off. Tschuss!
<fatharrahman> paultag: what s distro that is light and small size iso to download now to test beside Ubuntu?
<yofel> bis denn ^^
<fatharrahman> afaik paultag
<fatharrahman> :)
<fatharrahman> yofel:mir helfen, eine andere Distribution testen
<yofel> I can't really talk much there, debian is closest to ubuntu, but not small, fedora would be good to test, I heard arch linux should be good too, mint is an ubuntu modification
<fatharrahman> garacias
<fatharrahman> gracias
<yofel> by the way, where are you from?
<fatharrahman> Vielen Dank
<fatharrahman> Sudan
<yofel> ah, kein Problem ;)
<fatharrahman> am from Sudan in africa
<pumba> hey kristian
<pumba> are you still online?
<pumba> duandesign
<pumba> are you still here?
<zachariah> Can i get some help?
<zachariah> Again, I have a hp Deskjet 3050 and am running ubuntu 10.10. Hplip picks it up, but under printers it says that it needs a filter. I try to print a test page, it says that it has printed, but it has not. What can I do to fix it?
<zachariah> I am trying to get it to setup. Another thing is, under hplip, it shows the ink lvls, but under printers and the ink lvls, is where it tells me i need a filter
<hajour> zachariah, it maybe takes some time til there come someone.much are in meeting.in about a half hour i think they are ready
<zachariah> ok
<hajour> i dont know something about it
<zachariah> So i need to be back in a half an hour
<hajour> yes :)
<zachariah> well, thanks for listening
<hajour> your welcome zachariah
<hajour> :)
<zachariah> I have a few probs with 10.10 and sometimes I wish i had kept 10.04 lts
<zachariah> sound and printing have the worst of the two, but overall it is faster I think
<zachariah> Another think, how can I delete old grub entries. I am used to windows and mac where all I do is point and click
<zachariah> When I boot up, it shows a lot of different things from upgrades and my windows one
<hajour> i also had windows first
<zachariah> I really like ubuntu, but I wish more windows apps were supported and that more was available for it
<hajour> now i got ubuntu 10.10 on my eeepc
<hajour> i like ubuntu to
<zachariah> Wel, guess i will c ya in 30 min
<hajour> ok til later zachariah :)
<fatharrahman> hello udienz u r back
<fatharrahman> why there are some of you have a yellow light before their names and who is chanserv?
<hajour> the yellow light is for the one who are mentors i think
<udienz> fatharrahman: hi, mentors.. maybe
<udienz> but i'm not sure
#ubuntu-beginners 2010-12-12
<stlsaint> fatharrahman: chanserv is a bot that is in all freenode channels
<stlsaint> fatharrahman: depending on what client you are using the color difference may mean voice
<asterismo> hi people
<asterismo> have a problem with the grep-status
<asterismo> i think
<yofel> asterismo: can you rephrase that? (what's grep-status?)
<asterismo> i installed something and now every time i write in terminal sudo apt-get remove gwib(tab) the line changes to sudo apt-get remove gwibbgrep-status: /var/lib/dpkg/status:32500: expected a colon
<asterismo> .
<asterismo> the tab completion in terminal is not working
<yofel> no, your  /var/lib/dpkg/status isn't right, check what's wrong with line 32500
<asterismo> mmm
<asterismo> i got inspired by this bug report https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dctrl-tools/+bug/583476
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 583476 in dctrl-tools (Ubuntu) "Installing xmind breaks grep-status (affects: 4) (heat: 21)" [Undecided,Invalid]
<asterismo> but i don't think i installed such thing xmind
<asterismo> because the terminal issue is the same, so i have to check something in that line?
<yofel> yes
<asterismo> that lines says "Status: install ok installed"
<asterismo> i got no clue
<yofel> asterismo: can you pastebin the relevant section?
<asterismo> ok
<asterismo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/542523/
<yofel> doesn't make sense, since that's correct..
<asterismo> this is trying to remove firefox, this is writing firef(tab)
<asterismo> sudo apt-get remove firgrep-status: /var/lib/dpkg/status:32500: expected a colon
<asterismo> .efox-branding
<asterismo> fir(tab) sorry
<yofel> yeah, apt parses the status file to get the possible completion options, while it does that it prints that error which breaks the completion
<asterismo> any ideas? reset thing or something like that?
<asterismo> reinstall "tab completion" sort of thing?
<yofel> are you sure that's the right line you found? something like 'cat -n /var/lib/dpkg/status | grep ^\ 32500' should make sure of that
<asterismo> what command?
<asterismo> oh yes
<yofel> asterismo: that won't help at all, the completion works right, since it *does* complete the efox-branding
<asterismo> 'cat -n /var/lib/dpkg/status | grep ^\ 32500'
<asterismo> bash: cat -n /var/lib/dpkg/status | grep ^\ 32500: No such file or directory
<yofel> asterismo: without the quotes
<asterismo> my god
<yofel> sry
<asterismo> lol
<asterismo>  32500	Status: install ok installed
<yofel> good, I'm officially out of ideas :(
<yofel> (well, you could restore status-old, but I'm not sure if that won't break something else)
<asterismo> you know, i just was trying to install some games for my 5-year old kid and installed some physics games within some ubuntu games repository and also tried to indstall PCSX2 emulator for PS2 and i think since then, i have this problem
<asterismo> and i followed this thread, may be was bad idea
<asterismo> http://forums.pcsx2.net/Thread-Howto-PCSX2-on-AMD64-Ubuntu
<yofel> asterismo: well, shot in the blue: remove libaiksaurus-1.2-data so it removes the failing section
<yofel> I mean, purge it
<asterismo> like sudo apt-get --purge libwhatever
<yofel> sudo apt-get purge
<asterismo> or remove
<asterismo> remove --purge
<asterismo> ahh
<asterismo> ok
<asterismo> nope
<asterismo> sudo apt-get remove gwibgrep-status: /var/lib/dpkg/status:32430: expected a colon
<asterismo> .
<yofel> . . .
<zeroseven0183> asterismo, I'm reading your problem above and if I understand it, you're having problems completing commands in the Terminal when you press tab. Am I correct? Or was it solved already?
<asterismo> still
<yofel> zeroseven0183: the completion works, but dpkg prints error while calculation the completion options :/
<yofel> *calculating
<asterismo> i dont know what to do
<yofel> asterismo: just curious, what line does it now complain about
<asterismo> Original-Maintainer: Debian OpenOffice Team <debian-openoffice@lists.debian.org>
<asterismo> paste-bining
<yofel> that makes as much sense as the first one -.-
<asterismo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/542530/
<asterismo> line 8 in pastebin
<zeroseven0183> asterismo, try reinstalling bash-completion from Synaptics
<asterismo> and those libs? "libaiksaurus-1.2-data" what is that for?
<asterismo> done bash-completion
<yofel> "an English-language thesaurus (data)"
<asterismo> do i have to reboot or something?
<yofel> asterismo: close your terminal and open a new one
<asterismo> sudo santiago@hyperion:~$ sudo apt-get remove gwibgrep-status: /var/lib/dpkg/status:32430: expected a colon
<asterismo> .
<asterismo> the same thing
 * yofel goes looking ath the completion function
<yofel> asterismo: what does this command print? grep-status -P -e "^gwib" -a -FStatus 'install ok installed' -n -s Package
<asterismo> grep-status: /var/lib/dpkg/status:32430: expected a colon
<yofel> geh, forget the line number, I just managed to reproduce that error by adding a space at a completely different place than the error told me :S
<yofel> (added space in line 19106 and got error about line 19960, very helpful)
<yofel> asterismo: still there?
<asterismo> yes
<asterismo> bathroom
<yofel> good, let's try something (remove trailing spaces if that's a problem somewhere):
<yofel> sudo mv /var/lib/dpkg/status /var/lib/dpkg/status.bak
<asterismo> done
<yofel> sudo sed -e 's/^\s$//' /var/lib/dpkg/status.bak > /var/lib/dpkg/status
<yofel> then try the grep-status command from above again
<asterismo> bash: /var/lib/dpkg/status: Permission denied
<yofel> ouch, sec
<yofel> sudo sh -c "sed -e 's/^\s$//' /var/lib/dpkg/status.bak > /var/lib/dpkg/status"
<asterismo> done
<yofel> different error, same or working?
<asterismo> now i have to do what? this command? grep-status -P -e "^gwib" -a -FStatus 'install ok installed' -n -s Package
<asterismo> ??
<yofel> yes
<asterismo> ok
<asterismo> grep-status: /var/lib/dpkg/status:32430: expected a colon
<asterismo> stupid machine
<asterismo> lol
<yofel> k, delete the status file and move the status.bak back
<asterismo> done
<yofel> probably same issue as in the bug you mentioned then, now we just need to find *which* package has the broken description (from >1000 probably) :/
<asterismo> i think maybe is one of the games i tried to install
<asterismo> from ubuntu games
<yofel> asterismo: can you look in at the end of your /var/log/apt/history.log which packages you recently installed
<yofel> you're probably right
<asterismo> let me try to delete those games
<asterismo> done!!!
<asterismo> it works!!!!
<asterismo> i removed globulation, omnitux and memonix
<asterismo> those are games for kids
<yofel> *sigh*, well, you learned something about bash completion and dpkg internals at least..
<asterismo> obviously one of them break the thing
<asterismo> oh man, sorry for that long time helping me, i was suspisious about the games but the issue seems to be completely different, it was that simple i'm sorry i took you so long
<yofel> np, I should have blamed the games too first :/
<asterismo> hahah
<asterismo> thanks a lot man
<asterismo> really apreciate this
<asterismo> you guys are the best
<asterismo> !thanks
<ubot2> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
 * yofel hits his ISP
<djredemption1> Hey I need help with a tripple boot on mac. How should I install Ubuntu without having to use grub when selecting my Windows partition?
<nit-wit> djredemption1, you will probably get better quicker help on the ubuntu forums, just due to what your wanting and what is possible
<shahan> Hello all
<shahan> I installed KDE desktop on my Maverick Meerkat GNOME
<shahan> and yesterday I have removed it through sudo apt-get purge kubuntu-desktop
<shahan> but a lot of KDE pro-grammes are still installed on my PC
<aveilleux> shahan, That's because kubuntu-desktop has those as dependencies. Try running sudo apt-get autoremove
<shahan> aveilleux, ok
<aveilleux> shahan, The way metapackages like kubuntu-desktop work, is that they're empty packages with a bunch of dependencies. Removing a program with dependencies doesn't remove the dependencies. (Unless you use aptitude instead of apt-get)
<shahan> hmm
<shahan> so what can I do now?
<shahan> aveilleux, http://paste.ubuntu.com/542558/
<aveilleux> shahan, Hm, strange.
<shahan> aveilleux, do u have any more idea?
<pedro3005> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome
<aveilleux> ^
<shahan> pedro3005, http://paste.ubuntu.com/542561/
<shahan> broken package
<shahan> Mohan_chml, hello mohi
<Mohan_chml> hey shahan
<shahan> I am in a problem
<Mohan_chml> shoot
<shahan> but not getting any solution
<Mohan_chml> you already asked it here?
<Mohan_chml> wb PabloRubianes =]
<PabloRubianes> hi Mohan_chml
<PabloRubianes> I am about to go...
<Mohan_chml> argh!
<PabloRubianes> tomorrow I'll be online!
<PabloRubianes> cya
<Mohan_chml> k k
<shahan> Mohan_chml, ya.. I have asked it there
<Mohan_chml> shahan, pastebin it
<Mohan_chml> if it is more than three lines
<shahan> Mohan_chml, http://paste.ubuntu.com/542572/
<Mohan_chml> shahan, are you at maverick?
<shahan> Mohan_chml, http://paste.ubuntu.com/542573/
<shahan> Mohan_chml, ya.. on maverick
<Mohan_chml> shahan, you said you have already removed KDE environment right?
<shahan> Mohan_chml, ya... but a lot of KDE programmes is still installed
<shahan> Mohan_chml, I wanna remove these
<Mohan_chml> shahan, the code you used is to remove the KDE and bring back the GNOME. and are the KDE programs installed by you? or by default?
<shahan> by default
<Mohan_chml> I ll brb. mom shouts :|
<shahan> Mohan_chml, ok
<Mohan_chml> what I can say is, install KDE again and remove it like what people said here ;)
<shahan> hmm
<shahan> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<shahan> like this?
<shahan> Mohan_chml, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<shahan> Mohan_chml, like this
<shahan> ?
<shahan> Mohan_chml, I have done the job installing KDE
<shahan> the kubuntu-desktop
<shahan> Mohan_chml, then tried the way said on http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome
<Mohan_chml> hey shahan
<rockhound_42501> Hi everyone :)
<hajour> hai rockhound_42501
<rockhound_42501> Hey, how are you hajour
<hajour> good rockhound_42501 ,and how are you?
<hajour> do you have a problem with somthing?
<rockhound_42501> no, just hanging out and learning Linux
<hajour> a oke.for just talking its better to go to #ubuntu-beginners-team
<hajour> i am there to
<rockhound_42501> ah ok, will do...thank you
<hajour> your welcome
<hajour> he nit-wit
<nit-wit> hajour, present
<hajour> you got connection problems?
 * Mohan_chml marks absent for nit-wit 
<nit-wit> hajour, I'm always absent
<hajour> absent?
<nit-wit> hajour, absent minded
<ss777ss> How can I view .wmv files...now that medibuntu seems not to be free anymore?
<head_victim> What's wrong with medibuntu?
<head_victim> ss777ss: ^
<head_victim> Working fine for me here
<head_victim> ss777ss: if you're having problems I'd have a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats#Playing%20Restricted%20Formats
<ss777ss> I added the medibuntu line to the source list file...but i repeatedly fail to add the package.
<head_victim> Can you pastebin your error?
<head_victim> !pastebin
<ubot2> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<head_victim> ss777ss: the thing I always forget is to install the key for the repository.
<ss777ss> Thanks will do that.
<head_victim> Let us know if you hit more problems
<rockhound_42501> hello everyone
<rockhound_42501> hi
<fatharrahman> hi rockhound_42501
<rockhound_42501> hi
<Bizurke> lol
<Bizurke> What would you guys suggest for a really light sql server? MySQL is taking like 80% of my memory on my LAMP VPS. I'm thinking of going to Lighthttpd and a different sql server.
<stlsaint> yo yo yo
<PCChris> anybody know how to fix gvfsd memory leak?  I'm on 10.04 64-bit with 2.6.32-24-preempt kernel.
<PCChris> gvfs 1.6.1-0
<cap> woke up this morning and I no longer have sound on my computer :(
<cap> I tested the speakers with another source, and they work.  Idea's of how to figure out whats wrong?
<markovchain> I installed ubuntu netbook remix recently on a lenovo netbook (atom processor). I hooked up a usb cd-rom drive which the OS seems to recognize but I cannot seem to get a cd to play in the device. What am I doing wrong?
<markovchain> Also, I did successfully play a cd on a windows based desktop.
<markovchain> Using the same USB Cd-rom drive
<nirazio> Can any one guide me to setup VSFTPD???
<nirazio> hello pleia2 can you help me?On setting up vsftpd??
<Guest99900> hello
<Guest99900> I'm trying to put ubuntu 10.10 on my other pc and it keeps saying "gave up waiting for root device". I've looked through a few forums and tried info I've found therin but have had no luck fixing my problem. any ideas?
<bioterror> after installation or when bootin CD?
<Guest99900> after installation
<bioterror> is your hard drive okay?
<bioterror> sounds kinda weird
<Guest99900> yeah I've already run tests on all the hardware
<Guest99900> the partitioner set the partitions to msdos1 and 5 instead of sda1 and 5 like this pc... would that be a problem?
<bioterror> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IntrepidReleaseNotes#Boot%20failures%20on%20systems%20with%20Intel%20D945%20motherboards
<bioterror> found something like that
<Guest99900> I'll try it, I havn't noticed keyboard input working when it goes to the busybox though
<Guest99900> yep, no keystrokes are working at all
<bioterror> :o
<bioterror> what we could then find out
<bioterror> you could edit boot line in grub and add that 90 seconds to it
<Guest99900> I was just getting ready to ask if I could do that heh
<Guest99900> is that for the boot parameters or the actual command line?
<bioterror> boot parameters
<bioterror> rootdelay=90 add that to the end
<Guest99900> let's see if that did it
<Guest99900> nope same problem
<bioterror> :G
<bioterror> what kind of computer are you using?
<Guest99900> gateway dx4720-03, pentium dual core
<Guest99900> stock except for the wireless card
<bioterror> Guest99900, boot to bios, change from AHCI to IDE
<Guest99900> okie dokie
<bioterror> Main -> Sata Mode
<bioterror> or something like that
<bioterror> seems to work, since I hear nothing :D
<Guest99900> Either I'm blind or my bios dosn't have that option :/ this pc is more trouble than it's worth heh
<bioterror> you should see something with AHCI
<bioterror> or SATA
<bioterror> I really dont bealive that will be the solution, but it's worth of trying
<Guest99900> I've seen what you're talking about before, but it's honestly not on here
<Guest99900> guess I'll keep looking around
<bioterror> well, you've a challenge
<bioterror> ;)
<Guest99900> heh I've been trying to figure it out for a solid 8 hours now :/ maybe I just need to take a break and work on this other pc :D
<Guest99900> thanks for the help though :D
<fatharrahman> hi
<fatharrahman> at launchpad there i found that you can push your personal branches under code title what is personal branches please?
<fatharrahman> Bazaar branches owned by Fatharrahman
<kristian-aalborg> hi all
<kristian-aalborg> anyone know how I can see the progress of kernel build?
<kristian-aalborg> hurm - would anybody know how much room a kernel takes to install - one that I built mysef?
<holstein> shouldnt be that much
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-12-05
<BillHicks> hi
<BillHicks> everyone
<BillHicks> can anyone help me with a no-backlight problem
<BillHicks> when logging in to ubuntu latest version
<BillHicks> using acer laptop
<BillHicks> with W7 as primary OS
<holstein> i would try a few different kernels
<holstein> i would do this by just burning a few LIVE CD's too if you dont want to fiddle with your system much
<holstein> trying the 10.04, and a daily 12.04 live would give you somre pretty decent data to work with
<BillHicks> holstein is this a troubleshoot to my problemÉ
<BillHicks> ?
<holstein> BillHicks: its one way to go
<BillHicks> oh
<BillHicks> ur talking to me :P
<BillHicks> well the thing is
<holstein> you can also just google 'ubuntu my graphics card version'
<holstein> and see what comes up
<BillHicks> I installed on my other pc it worked just fine
<BillHicks> its not working with my laptop
<holstein> sure.. different graphics cards... different hardware
<holstein> the hardware is the issue
<BillHicks> ; __ ; but hwy
<BillHicks> whyyyy
<holstein> its different
<holstein> different vendors
<BillHicks> so i cant have the latest version?
<holstein> you should search for your graphics card type and see if there is a linux driver for it
<geirha> defferent vendors, different answers to the question "What's linux?"
<BillHicks> Oooo Geirha :D hi
<BillHicks> !
<holstein> BillHicks: you can have whatever you want, you can force different drivers.. you can write your own driver.. you can call the company and ask them to make one...
<geirha> Some make drivers for linux, some only make drivers for windows
<holstein> linux/ubuntu cant make one, if the information on how to make one is not shared
<BillHicks> I dont know what a driver is
<holstein> BillHicks: you dont have to... you just dont have one for your graphics card
<geirha> In the latter case, the open source community might ship in and make one, but they don't always work 100%
<holstein> or thats what i think the issue is
<BillHicks> >.< computers are so complicated
<holstein> its so easy to try live CD's, i usually suggest just going that route til something works
<BillHicks> too much
<BillHicks> so u mean
<holstein> BillHicks: let your vendor know you are having issues
<BillHicks> to put it in simple words
<BillHicks> i should contact ubuntu to ask them for a cd with the iso on it É
<BillHicks> ?
<holstein> BillHicks: whoever made your card
<holstein> we are ubuntu ;)
<holstein> you and I.. and everyone else
<BillHicks> touchee
<BillHicks> well this part of ubuntu is suffering
<BillHicks> lol
<holstein> BillHicks: ?
<holstein> BillHicks: these drivers are not included in windows
<BillHicks> I dont know what driver means....
<holstein> if you would like a similar scenario where you purchase a machine, hit the button, and everything works.. you should try something like http://www.system76.com/
<holstein> otherwise, planning your purchases around linux support is not a bad idea
<BillHicks> nah i already have W7 for that
<holstein> there is literally nothing ubuntu can do to support the hardware that the vendors do not give information about
<holstein> when you think about how many devices the linux kernel does support, its quite amazing
<BillHicks> there is literaly nothing ubuntu can do to work with my graphic card that the vendors dont give info about u mean
<holstein> BillHicks: you can try the vesa driver
<BillHicks> im sure it is
<holstein> you can try other live CD's
<Sidewinder1> BillHicks, Perhaps have a look here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Device_driver for an explanation ob 'drivers.'
<holstein> as i was saying before...
<holstein> i use several live CD's regularly for troubleshooting purposes
<holstein> http://www.knopper.net/knoppix/index-en.html
<holstein> also some others for older hardware like puppy linux
<holstein> with these live CD"s i can usually figure out what i need to do to get hardware support for those tricky graphics cards or other tricky hardware
<philipballew> A driver is the code on the computer that talks to the hardware basically.
<holstein> BillHicks: what graphics hardware do you have?
<BillHicks> ill check for u
<BillHicks> wait
<holstein> BillHicks: you can always run ubuntu in something like virtualbox, inside windows 7
<BillHicks> how can i know?
<BillHicks> what graphic hardware i have
<holstein> BillHicks: i typically open a web browser, go to google, and type in the model name
<BillHicks> of my laptop?
<holstein> or, i look to see if the operating system can report it to me
<holstein> BillHicks: whatever device we are assuming you are having graphics driver issues on
<BillHicks> do i type the model name of my laptop?
<holstein> BillHicks: if you want
<BillHicks> yeah found it
<BillHicks> wait
<holstein> if you arent comfortable with google, you can flip the machine over, and give me the model #
<BillHicks> no no basic computing i can handle that
<BillHicks> Graphics Card
<BillHicks> Integrated 3D graphics
<BillHicks> Intel® Graphics Media Accelerator 4500M with up to 1759 MB of Intel® Dynamic Video Memory Technology 5.0 (64 MB of dedicated system memory, up to 1695 MB of shared system memory), supporting Microsoft® DirectX® 10
<holstein> hmmm... typically intel is well supported
<holstein> BillHicks: what ubuntu version are you trying? and how are you trying it?
<holstein> i suggest to you to try http://releases.ubuntu.com/lucid/ubuntu-10.04.3-desktop-i386.iso
<BillHicks> http://markuswalther.com/tech/backlight.html
<holstein> ^ download that, burn it to CD, or make a USB stick with http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<BillHicks> oooh ty :D
<holstein> try it LIVE first
<holstein> BillHicks: do you know what i mean by 'try it live' ?
<Sidewinder1> !md5sum
<ubot2> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<BillHicks> oh yes you mean try it before installing it :D
<holstein> BillHicks: there are live linux CD's which give you the option of trying them before installing and messing with the hard drive at all
<holstein> the above iso has that option...
<BillHicks> k cool ill try all of that later on
<BillHicks> its just sad that i cant have 11.10
<BillHicks> I wanted another version before that and it was a pain in the bu*t to instal it
<holstein> sad? well you can... you can likely install and upgrade, and all would be fine
<BillHicks> and so i was like okey ill take 11.10 :( and this one doesnt work either
<BillHicks> what do u mean instal and upgrade
<holstein> BillHicks: yeah, but actually , the graphics bug you are experiencing is still there in that kernel
<BillHicks> o.o
<holstein> BillHicks: the kernel is likely to be patched at some point hopefully
<holstein> to fix that issue
<holstein> intel hardware is typically well supported
<holstein> and that link you found tells you how to fix it
<BillHicks> ot so simple, but quite easy if you did not change /etc/boot.local, /etc/rc.local, or /etc/sudoers for your own purposes.
<BillHicks> Extract the archive backlight_control.tar.gz on your computer. Open a terminal. Be sure to be root. Type
<BillHicks> ./sbrinst OS mode
<BillHicks> OS can be one of 'suse' or 'ubuntu'
<BillHicks> mode can be one of 'install' or 'uninstall'
<BillHicks> sbrinst needs to know which brightness adjustment matches your laptop. So, there is a little test. As you can see below in the setbrightness script, for some laptops FF means maximum brightness, for others 00. This test should find out which of them matches.
<BillHicks> Note: If you receive a warning like "Your device ID does not match the default (00:02.0)" then go on and replace 00:02.0 with the correct ID in /bin/setbrightness line 42 (DEVICE='00:02.0 F4.B'). You also will have to set the DIRECTION flag manually (DIRECTION=0 means that 00 gains maximal brightness, DIRECTION=1 means that FF is the brightest setting).
<BillHicks> do i do this on windowsÉ
<BillHicks> ?
<BillHicks> its from the l;ink i found :)
<holstein> BillHicks: again, thats why for you i suggest trying the 10.04, and the daily 12.04 live CD's
<holstein> i mean, i feel like i might be motivated to wade through that information if i had the machine in front of me, but its not trivial
<BillHicks> but u just said i can try the 11.10
<holstein> right, and you have
<BillHicks> i didnt enjoy it yet
<BillHicks> ; __ ; the screen is black
<BillHicks> oh alright fine
<BillHicks> ill got with 10.04
<BillHicks> and one day ill have the latest version
<holstein> 10.04 *is* the latest LTS version
<BillHicks> LTS?
<holstein> long term support
<BillHicks> ooo and what is the 11.10 then?
<holstein> well, i like to personally call the non LTS releases 'testing'.. but thats not necessarily true/fair
<BillHicks> it has an interesting name too
<BillHicks> okay wait
<BillHicks> does the 10.04 has a cool desktop layout like 11.10 too?
<holstein> if you mean 'is 10.04 running unity? ' the answer is no
<BillHicks> running unity
<holstein> its running gnome 2 by default
<BillHicks> no no
<BillHicks> i mean
<BillHicks> like
<holstein> there are lots of different DE
<BillHicks> does it look like vista%
<holstein> im not sure.. it can i suppose
<BillHicks> alright ill just google it
<BillHicks> it looks like apple
<BillHicks> ...
<holstein> google what? makind ubuntu 10.40 look like vista?
<holstein> linux is open
<holstein> this is all open source software.. it can literally look however you want it to look
<holstein> out of the box, 10.04 has 2 panels
<BillHicks> :O i can see that
<holstein> osx has one
<holstein> vista has one?
<BillHicks> in other pictures they have black taskbars
<BillHicks> AWESOME
<BillHicks> im getting that version then :3
<holstein> you can delete one, and put it up at the top or bottom
<BillHicks> thank you alot for your help!
<holstein> or the side.. litereally whatever you want
<holstein> BillHicks: sure
<BillHicks> ur awesome :3
<BillHicks> thanks alot
<BillHicks> brb
<dorkrock2> hey. what is a good project for a linux beginner? I mean, a setup or something that would serve as a learning experience?
<stlsaint> dorkrock2: what you mean?
<dorkrock2> well, I am interested in using linux, but I have no motivation to learn beyond normal usage. a project, like some kind of server or router setup, could teach me things... but I don't know what exactly linux can accomplish in that regard
<stlsaint> well seems like your not that interested if your not motivated to learn it :\
<holstein> !ssh
<ubot2> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<holstein> dorkrock2: ^
<stlsaint> there are many projects...first choose a specific area and start there
<dorkrock2> good point, bad phrasing on my part, I'm motivated but lack a direction
<stlsaint> choose a area first then we can help better
<dorkrock2> holstein: so I can set up a linux box as a SSH server? what can I do with it?
<holstein> dorkrock2: anything you would do locally on that machine in the command line
<holstein> connect to it via sftp
<dorkrock2> well that's my problem, I'm staring at a blinking command line on my laptop and don't know what I want or can do with it
<holstein> dorkrock2: start with.. what do you want to do?
<dorkrock2> no idea haha
<holstein> you can go lots of ways here.. are you into web development? servers? graphics? audio?
<dorkrock2> of those 4 I'm into music the most, I also would like to start learning programming, so perhaps a music player and web browser
<dorkrock2> can you do that through SSH?
<holstein> its all open, so in theory, you can do anything
<dorkrock2> ok, I guess I have an idea of what to do then
<dorkrock2> thanks you two
<billhicks> hi
<billhicks> LD
<billhicks> :D
<IAmNotThatGuy> Hello
<bioterror> billhicks, we have #ubuntu-beginners-team for chatting, people tends to keep this channel as a support channel
<billhicks> no no i did come here for support
<bioterror> that's the place where you can find all your favourite ubt members and have conversations with them ;)
<billhicks> lol
<billhicks> Earlier today and yesterday I was trying to instal ubuntu
<billhicks> well i just became succesful
<billhicks> in that
<billhicks> and it worked
<billhicks> so i just wanted to thank the 3 members that helped me
<billhicks> one of them is geirha
<billhicks> and 2 others with long names -.= im sorry i dont remember them
<billhicks> but yeah thanks
<billhicks> I ended up using the version 10.04 for my laptop instead of uberstudent but its ok i like this version :D
<billhicks> i have a couple of last questions
<billhicks> whats good program to use instead of vlc...
<IAmNotThatGuy> billhicks: try to keep all you want to tell in a single para, so that it will be easy for us to read. multi-lines often make us confused =]
<billhicks> ooo >.< sorry and also one of the other two memebers is holstein so thanks holstein for suggesting 10.04
<IAmNotThatGuy> We prefer VLC player at the most. Other than VLC I used mplayer. But I am not sure whether it will satify you.
<billhicks> oh. well i tried to download it but it didnt work i guess ill try it again later on
<Snicksie> as far as I remember, VLC can be installed from the ubuntu software center too ;)
<bioterror> yes it can
<bioterror> and VLC has all the most needed codecs
<bioterror> you dont have to play with gstream-ugly-bad-good-whatever
<billhicks> ugh ill try that. I think i just did something wrong i guess. I thought vlc wasnt compatible with ubuntu this is why i came here to ask you guys
<deper29> hey guys, quick question. anytime I boot up in ubuntu, it shows me different kernels I can choose from. Is there anyway to make that list smaller? or hide options?
<bodhizazen> deper29, remove the old kernels
<deper29> how do I do that?
<bodhizazen> from synaptic or the software center or from the command line
<bodhizazen> apt-get pure <your_old_kernel>
<deper29> is there an easy way to get a list of all my kernels?
<bodhizazen> ls /boot | grep vmlinuz
<bodhizazen> or search in synaptic, they will be listed there
<deper29> thanks :)
<bodhizazen> np
<bodhizazen> In Fedora they only keep 3 kernels, more then 2 older ones are automatically removed
<deper29> ahh
<deper29> okay, I did this on my system: sudo apt-get remove --purge 2.6.32*
<deper29> it seemed to remove all of my kernels, and now when I boot up, I have the option of memtest or windows
<deper29> help?
<deper29> anyone?
<coalwater> hi
<coalwater> give me a sec to read lol
<deper29> thanks :)
<bioterror> deper29, chroot
<coalwater> there was a nice gui for that
<coalwater> ubuntu tweek could do it
<bioterror> deper29, boot ubuntu cd/usb, mount few devices and your /, then chroot into that and install kernels
<bioterror> !chroot
<ubot2> A chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<deper29> bioterror: what do you mean mount few devices and / ?
<coalwater> he wants to remove the kernels not add them
<coalwater> or what
<deper29> I have no kernels
<coalwater> = root
<coalwater>  / =root
<deper29> how do I mount? and what am I mounting?
<coalwater> i dont really know, so bio should do the answering :D
<coalwater> deper29: do u want to delete  or hide or add kernels?
<deper29> add
<deper29> I removed all of them
<deper29> by accident :(
<coalwater> o ok
<coalwater> so ull do a usb/cd boot
<deper29> so I can only boot into windows now
<deper29> okay
<coalwater> then do the mounting, and chroot, then pretend ur installign a new kernel, the live session will install on ur actualy hdd version thinking its the running one, that's basicly what he's to say i think
<deper29> when you say do the mounting, what am I mounting?
<deper29> I'm not exactly sure how to install a new kernel either, they always installed whenever update manager said I had updates
<coalwater> i dont know where the kernels are actually located, maybe /boot or /root or smething
<bioterror> hmmmm
<deper29> I'm just trying to document all of this since I won't have access to you guys when I try this :P
<coalwater> why not, u can still go on line with a live session
<bioterror> if you dont have a separate /boot
<bioterror> then you mount your currently "broken" / to /mnt
<bioterror> then you mount your /dev/sys and /dev/proc with "-o bind" to /mnt/proc/ and /mnt/sys
<deper29> hold on, I'll boot the live cd
<deper29> thanks for the help guys :) talk with you shortly
<deper29> hey, I'm on now
<deper29> so what do I do in here?
<bioterror> open terminal
<deper29> k
<bioterror> sudo blkid
<bioterror> and pastebin the output
<deper29> k
<deper29> http://paste.ubuntu.com/760312/
<bioterror> nice
<deper29> ?
<bioterror> sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<deper29> what was nice? :P
<deper29> and that's done
<bioterror> sudo mount -o bind /proc/ /mnt/proc
<deper29> k
<bioterror> sudo mount -o bind /dev /mnt/dev
<bioterror> sudo mount -o bind /sys /mnt/sys
<bioterror> chroot /mnt/ /bin/bash
<deper29> I have to sudo that last one I think
<bioterror> yes
<deper29> k
<bioterror> now I have to remember what was the kerne named :D
<bioterror> kernel
<deper29> mmmmm
<deper29> 2.6.38 something
<deper29> generic I believe
<deper29> and it was a 64 bit
<bioterror> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install linux-generic
<deper29> will it install 64 bit automatically?
<bioterror> ofcourse
<deper29> :)
<deper29> okay, i'm getting a few errors. I'll pastebin
<deper29> http://paste.ubuntu.com/760318/
<bioterror> that computer has no network?
<deper29> it should
<bioterror> it's the same where you are now ircing?
<deper29> yeah
<deper29> lol
<bioterror> what's that
<bioterror> :D
<deper29> what's what?
<bioterror> that whining about hostnames
<deper29> I have no clue :/
<deper29> maybe it's a sign I should be studying :P
<bioterror> hmmm
<bioterror> it's not that bad situation :D
<deper29> hehe
<bioterror> deper29, sudo dpkg -i /var/cache/apt/archives/<tab complete a kernel here>
<deper29> it's still doing it's thing, should I stop it?
<bioterror> doing what?
<bioterror> downloading something or what?
<deper29> yeah
<bioterror> no, dont stop then
<bioterror> if it is installing a kernel?
<bioterror> or is it?
<deper29> it's going really slowly because my network is awful
<deper29> it says connecting to ca.archive.ubuntu.com
<deper29> 20%
<deper29> actually, not my network. this r8169 realtek driver bs
<deper29> bioterror: I it finally finished the install linux-generic.
<deper29> should I do the dpkg now?
<bioterror> no
<bioterror> now you do: sudo os-probe
<bioterror> and then
<bioterror> sudo update-grub
<deper29> while i'm chroot?
<bioterror> yes
<deper29> k
<deper29> sudo: os-probe: command not found
<bioterror> sorry
<bioterror> os-prober
<deper29> k
<deper29> done and done
<bioterror> okay
<bioterror> now now can press ctrl+d
<bioterror> and you should be out of chroot
<bioterror> right?
<deper29> yup!
<deper29> reboot?
<bioterror> wait
<deper29> k
<bioterror> sudo mount /mnt/sys
<bioterror> sorr
<bioterror> sudo umount /mnt/sys
<bioterror> sudo umount /mnt/dev
<bioterror> sudo umount /mnt/proc
<bioterror> sudo umount /mnt
<bioterror> and reboot
<deper29> okay
<deper29> back shortly
<deper29> hopefully in the proper one :D
<bioterror> did it work?
<deper29> bioterror: no dice :(
<deper29> I'm in windows now, I'll boot back into live cd I suppose
<bioterror> hmmmm
<deper29> had to pick something when I rebooted :P
<deper29> back shortly again
<geirha> Sure you're booting the right harddisk?
<deper29> yup
<deper29> certain of that
<bioterror> remember kids, do not use wildcards when removing unneeded kernels
<geirha> hehe. Now I'm tempted to try sudo apt-get remove "*" in a VM
<IAmNotThatGuy> lol
<bioterror> dpkg -purge glibc
<bioterror> :D
<bioterror> --purge even
<IAmNotThatGuy> bioterror: Simply I can try 'sudo rm -rf' instead of wasting time with all other small commands ;D
<IAmNotThatGuy> err missed /
<bioterror> sudo rm -rf /*
<IAmNotThatGuy> bioterror: try it in your machine and tell me what happens :D
<MaynardJKeenan> Heyyy awesome
<MaynardJKeenan> im on irc from xchat
<MaynardJKeenan> im so proud
<MaynardJKeenan> :3
<bobweaver> Hello there i am trying to install BURG and am at this step  sudo burg-install "(hd0)"    But I do not know how to substitute ‘hd0′  with the drive on which MY MBR is installed.   What is master boot record ?
<geirha> IAmNotThatGuy: /msg shbot rm -rf /*
<IAmNotThatGuy> MaynardJKeenan: Wrong channel. /join #ubuntu-beginners-team
<deper29> back
<IAmNotThatGuy> geirha: ;P
<MaynardJKeenan> alright will do :3
<bobweaver> this is the link that I am using http://www.unixmen.com/linux-tutorials/linux-distributions/linux-distributions4-ubuntu/1679-how-to-install-burg-in-ubuntu-
<deper29> bioterror: any other suggestions?
<deper29> I imagine that should have worked the first time :/
<geirha> IAmNotThatGuy: I'm serious, you can try it if you want. shbot is a bot that runs shell commands in a VM. :) It doesn't run ubuntu though
<bobweaver> geirha: like evalbot ?
<bioterror> deper29, thinking now
<IAmNotThatGuy> oh! thanks geirha =]
<bobweaver> but with vm and not qemu >?
<deper29> k
<geirha> bobweaver: Yes, it's evalbot with some modifications
<bobweaver> cool
<geirha> qemu is vm software...
<bobweaver> Oo
<geirha> VM, Virtual Machine
<bobweaver> sorry I meant vmware or virtual box or qemu < but not sure that I understand qemu all that well
<bobweaver> only use for deb gnu hurd
<bobweaver> and eval bot
<geirha> All of those can run virtual machines; evalbot and shbot both use qemu
<bobweaver> ahh cool
<geirha> I don't have much exprience with vmware, but virtualbox is hell to control from the command line. qemu is much more suited on that part.
<bobweaver> geirha: know any thing about BURG or grum themes ?
<bobweaver> grub *
<geirha> bobweaver: No, never even considered changing grub theme
<deper29> bioterror: I found something similar to what you were directing me to do, but instead they had done install linux-image
<bioterror> try it ;)
<deper29> kk
<deper29> fingers crossed...again :P
<bioterror> deper29, still problem?
<deper29> I'm on my system
<deper29> :)
<bioterror> yey
<bioterror> it was linux-image then?
<deper29> other problems arose
<deper29> yup :)
<deper29> now just trying to fix video and ethernet :P
<deper29> thanks for your help :D
<geirha> Now try removing the core component of your windows system and see how easy it is to fix that. :)
<deper29> lol
<geirha> deper29: Perhaps you're missing the modules
<bioterror> yep
<bioterror> re-install graphics drivers ;)
<bioterror> catalyst if AMD/ATI, nvidia if nvidia ;)
<geirha> I'm thinking linux-restricted-modules-<kernel version>
<deper29> there we go, video and ethernet working properlf
<deper29> *properly
<deper29> :)
<bioterror> seems like you had fun with GNU/Linux operating system
<deper29> yes :P
<deper29> question, I am trying to update to a 2.6.38 kernel using this guide http://ubuntuguide.net/install-latest-kernel-2-6-37-2-6-38-in-ubuntu-10-04-from-ppa
<deper29> but when I go to install the linux-headers, it says it couldn't find it
<deper29> any idea why?
<geirha> did the apt-get update complain about not getting the package list from that ppa?
<coalwater> ls
<coalwater> ls
<coalwater> loool
<coalwater> forgot im on irssi
<geirha> ls: command not found
<deper29> geirha: this was what I got at the end of my output http://paste.ubuntu.com/760384/
<coalwater> lol
<geirha> deper29: That seems to be a different ppa
<coalwater> my netbeans broke :(
<geirha> aww, here, you can borrow my vim
<deper29> geirha: those are the only ones it's having troubles with
<bobweaver> anyone know how to find out what mbr is on my machine ?
<geirha> deper29: Then the ppa probably doesn't contain those linux-headers packages anymore. Possibly replaced with a newer version. Do a search;  apt-cache search ^linux-headers
<coalwater> http://paste.ubuntu.com/760389/
<deper29> I got a ton of stuff in there haha
<deper29> http://paste.ubuntu.com/760394/
<geirha> And which version are you currently using?  uname -r
<deper29> 2.6.32-36-generic
<geirha> Well, seeing as that page is close to a year old, I'm guessing the ppa just doesn't have 2.6.38-1; it's got newer versions ...
<deper29> I could probably just do linux-headers-2.6.38-13-generic right?
<geirha> https://launchpad.net/~kernel-ppa/+archive/ppa/+packages
<geirha> Seems it only has 3.0.0 packages now
<deper29> how do I install that?
<geirha> Seems those newer kernels are already included in ubuntu-backports
<deper29> ubuntu-backports?
<geirha> !backports
<ubot2> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<deper29> also, I no longer have permission to read my log file in administration >> logfile viewer
<deper29> thanks
<s-fox> Hello.
<coalwater> hi s-fox
<s-fox> Hello coalwater
<r4y> I am trying to update grub from a live cd. How do I do that?
<coalwater> update like how ? r4y
<coalwater> there's a nexie pixel vid for that lol
<r4y> Sorry I was Googling
<r4y> I tried sudo update-grub already
<coalwater> try grub-update
<r4y> I tried that as well
<r4y> http://paste.ubuntu.com/760637/
<r4y> I omitted that though
<coalwater> o yea, u need to mount
<r4y> I tried mounting and unmounting with Disk Utility
<coalwater> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8lod8sRb_6I this vid might help a bit lol, just do upgrade instead of install
<r4y> Installing flash first
<coalwater> well, i hope you figure it out r4y where ever u are , i gotta go
<sandjkirkland> testing connection
<ztag100> hey
<ztag100> need some help
<macPawns> i need some serious help
<macPawns> my touchpad has stopped working. fresh install 11.04 i386
<MaynardJKeenan> did it work before?
<macPawns> yes
<macPawns> i have installed a few times and it had issues with multitouch
<macPawns> but then i solved that
<macPawns> everything was hokey dorey
<macPawns> now
<macPawns> it stopped, not showing under xinput list
<macPawns> having to use usb mouse
<macPawns> i reinstalled, still nothing
<MaynardJKeenan> because when i installed ubuntu 10.04
<MaynardJKeenan> my touchpad on my laptop still works but i cant zoom in with it anymore or basicly place 2 fingers at a time
<macPawns> i tried 10.04 and the wifi didn't work
<macPawns> 11.10 same thing
<macPawns> 11.04 seemed to work
<macPawns> i installed java
<macPawns> then randomly it stopped
<macPawns> now it doesn't show under xinput list
<macPawns> ???
<ashams> macPawns, can you see it in /proc/bus/input/devices
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-12-06
<macPawns> no
<macPawns> can i just add it?
<philipballew_> hey can someone help me compleate this opperation on my system http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1728905 the bottom last post.
<philipballew_> I want to do that just by editing text files
<philipballew_> Any help would be hot :)
<MaynardJKeenan> if I instal the wireless drivers of my laptop through the software center
<MaynardJKeenan> should this fix my wireless problems?
<bobweaver> hello there I was looking aroung the net looking for top ten things to do after install ubuntu install. and Have found some cool stuff. but I guess I would like to hear from you also. Like what do you install after installing ubuntu. also I am having some troubles with my nvidia (02:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: nVidia Corporation C77 [GeForce 8200M G] [10de:0845] (rev a2)) I can not seem to get anything to record the desktop,
<bobweaver> correctly that is. also my interneal mic will not work here is alsa for that http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=c862089cec79175cfa218c69e04a720c4460136d
<holstein> bobweaver: i would suggest, if you are new to linux/ubuntu, just choose your battles... maybe pick one thing.. maybe the graphcis card
<bobweaver> thanks holstein
<holstein> theres really no manditory reason to install the nvidia drivers
<holstein> unless there is something not working as it should
<holstein> for the mic, i would install pavucontrol
<holstein> its like a suped up GUI for pulse (kind of)
<bobweaver> will do thanks
<holstein> i would also run in a terminal...
<holstein> alsamixer
<bobweaver> holstein:  I have
<holstein> you can look there at the settings available, and i would tweak them all carefully
<bobweaver> and slo tried capturing it
<holstein> i would not trust the labels there
<bobweaver> lrt me find link to question on fourm
<bobweaver> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1792331
<holstein> gtk-recordmydesktop is the usual ap
<holstein> app*
<holstein> bobweaver: you've installed pavucontrol?
<bobweaver> not yet
<holstein> bobweaver: is that you're hardware mentioned in that forum post?
<holstein> did you run alsamixer?
<holstein> have you tried newer or older kernels or alsa versions?
<holstein> these are the things that will help you trouble shoot...
<bobweaver> The following NEW packages will be installed:
<bobweaver>   pavucontrol
<holstein> i would also just check for upgrades
<bobweaver> no I have not ^^
<bobweaver> I am up to date
<holstein> ok.. you can always just try live CD's if you are not comfortable messing about with kernels and alsa revs
<bobweaver> I have also tried kernel from 2.6.3X up
<bobweaver> oh I am
<holstein> bobweaver: open a terminal and run
<holstein> aplay -l
<bobweaver> **** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
<bobweaver> card 0: NVidia [HDA NVidia], device 0: CONEXANT Analog [CONEXANT Analog]
<bobweaver>   Subdevices: 1/1
<bobweaver>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<bobweaver> card 0: NVidia [HDA NVidia], device 3: HDMI 0 [HDMI 0]
<bobweaver>   Subdevices: 1/1
<holstein> output that to http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<bobweaver>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<holstein> ok.. NM... next time bobweaver ... output that to http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<bobweaver> sorry will paste >> next time
<holstein> ok... give me lspci
<bobweaver> ok
<bobweaver> http://paste.ubuntu.com/761116/
<bobweaver> I will get you more
<holstein> wow... looks like duanedesign has your hardware, and he is here sometimes
<bobweaver> http://paste.ubuntu.com/761122/
<bobweaver> there is some more info that will be more helpful
<bobweaver> I was looking at fourm and last post says to change some things in  alsa-base.conf is this the modual its self ?/etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<holstein> also, these days hardware is so cheap, depending on what you are doing, $20 might get you something more friendly, and with better quality
<bobweaver> I do not have $20.00 usd
<bobweaver> if I did I would by food :>)
<holstein> bobweaver: its a loose suggestion
<bobweaver> :>)
<holstein> you *can* fix your device... its something that i would need to be in front of to tech it out
<holstein> its something that if i were working on it, i would personally ry the knoppix live CD, and the ubuntu 12.04 daily live CD
<bobweaver> I ran: sudo find / -name  alsa-base.conf   this is all I got /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<bobweaver> daily builds how to update eachday  ?
<bobweaver> svn ?
<holstein> bobweaver: you just run it live, and see if your hardware works
<bobweaver> ohh
<bobweaver> will do
<holstein> if you want to install nad run it, you update just like normal, but i would expect breakage
<holstein> this is one of those battle you are going to have to choose
<holstein> i mean.. you spend a couple hours, and maybe get closer to getting it to work (or not)
<holstein> hours, or maybe days... then, you have your internal mic working...
<holstein> *any* external mic is going to be better quality, and more appropriate for skype, or making screen casts
<bobweaver> yes that is true I do have a extrenel mic and it works. I guess that for me it is about learning. I know nothing about sound in gnu/linux
<bobweaver> but I would like to make some tutorials. and I can not gtk-record my desktop is real bad will not work. xvidcap works but I only capture 80% max. so sound is way off. After openshot.
<holstein> bobweaver: the problem is not that you or i understand linux.. i mean, theres more i could know for sure... the problem is the vendors
<bobweaver> ffmpeg in kde record desktop works but crashs all the time + no mic. So I guess that I would like to have sound and vid at same time to record. Know of Any program for that ?
<bobweaver> +1 holstein
<holstein> all you can really do is 'vote with your wallet'.. buy machine that come with linux.. buy from vendors that support linux
<bobweaver> yes I got this computer for 80 usd
<holstein> recordmydesktop is the usual tool
<bobweaver> 30 usd for desktop then I traded it on CL for this laptop and had to by HD there is 50 usd so 80 all togeather
<bobweaver> reboot time
<deper29> hey guys, I'm having trouble setting up my HDMI sound on my tv. I have a gtx 550 ti video card, and tried following this link but I'm not ending up with any results
<deper29> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1668737
<deper29> might someone be able to help? :)
<holstein> deper29: you running 10.10?
<deper29> 10.04
<holstein> cool... i usually just try live CD's to troubleshoot that kind of thing
<deper29> I came to you guys for help a few weeks ago, we never got it, then I hit midterms, tried reading to do it on my own, now I'm here again
<holstein> i would get a 12.04 daily
<holstein> theres maybe some kernel/alsa config you can come up with that can provide support
<holstein> but, maybe not
<deper29> I'm unsure :/
<deper29> I just updated to a 3.0.1 kernel
<holstein> deper29: did it break in that upgrade?
<holstein> or it never worked, and still doesnt?
<deper29> no :(
<deper29> exactly
<deper29> :P
<holstein> then, reving alsa could help
<holstein> i would like to say, it cant hurt ;)
<deper29> how would I do that?
<holstein> used to be scripts http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6589810
<holstein> deper29: for me, its such a non-trivial event, i just test with live CD's
<deper29> how do I test with live CDs?
<deper29> I have a 10.04 live cd :P
<holstein> just download and burn it to a DVD, or USB http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<deper29> ah, so you're suggesting to just test out 12.04 occassionally?
<holstein> deper29: ?
<holstein> im suggesting that you try it... live, just the one time really
<holstein> in there will be a different version of ALSA
<holstein> and a different kernel
<deper29> okay, I will boot this from a USB and see how it goes
<deper29> thanks :)
<holstein> if its still broken, i think its safe to assume its not going to be fixed
<holstein> by ubuntu that is
<deper29> kk, that's fair :P
<holstein> you might find a proprietary driver that might work
<deper29> oh, on that topic
<deper29> http://paste.ubuntu.com/761161/
<deper29> why would those bottom ones appear as not found?
<holstein> looks like that ppa is gone?
<deper29> can I add it back?
<holstein> deper29: like, its down now
<holstein> dead... maybe
<deper29> oh, I see
<holstein> im not sure whats up with your sources though... dont quote me on it
<holstein> i would go through my sources list, and make sure all is looking right and working as expected
<deper29> is it possible to remove it so that doesn't come up every time I apt-get update?
<holstein> sure
<deper29> how could I tell?
<holstein> you can do that in 'sources'... you can do that in synaptic
<deper29> yeah, I'm in sources
<deper29> but how could I tell if something is up?
<holstein> you can edit the text file... i would give a read to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/CommandLine
<holstein> just to familiarize before you do unecessary damage
<holstein> you can really bork some things
<deper29> kk, thanks for this :)
<holstein> sure
<deper29_> logout
<ApOgEE> I'm playing with lib source. I did ./configure, make and make install
<ApOgEE> then try to use it from other source code
<ApOgEE> but the other source code couldn't find the lib
<ApOgEE> I read that it is about *-dev or *-devel package
<ApOgEE> but I install it from source. is there any command like 'make install-devel' or something?
<Fathy> my Internet connection is completely throated as when i start downloading with transmission i cant do any thing else even browsing any help
<Fathy> not just transmission but get the idea
<geirha> Limit the upload speed
<Sidewinder1> Fathy, Might it be a port forwarding issue? Or do you think your ISP is throttling the torrent protocol?
<Fathy> no i tried with windows every thing is ok
<Fathy> so if it port forwarding how to fix it
<Sidewinder1> Fathy, Keep in mind that *nix/ubuntu handles porst, quite differently form win.
<Sidewinder1> ports, even..
<Sidewinder1> Opening/forwarding ports is rather complicated as it's generally done on your router (192.168.1.1, or whatever) first; then you must tell your torrent client which ports to open/listen on...
<Sidewinder1> Not really a "beginners" issue, IMHO.. :-) But it's all good..
<Fathy> sorry but i but my self under beginners :-)
<Fathy> put*
<Sidewinder1> Fathy, Also, please keep in mind that I use Vuze, formerly known as azureus; so might not be too much help with transmission.
<Sidewinder1> But the concepts are still the same. :D
<Fathy> but i guess its not a torrent client issue because that happens too when i just download some file  with firefox or download manager
<Sidewinder1> Who is your ISP? Not that that's particularly relevant as ISP.s don't generally throttle torrent protocol, anymore..
<Sidewinder1> And, what bandwith do they advertise?
<Fathy> 1 megabyte
<Fathy> my ISP is TEDATA egypt
<Sidewinder1> Well, that may be the bottleneck; I think I get about 22Mb/sec down; and 14mb/sec, down. I can get a two hour movie, if it's well seeded in less than 10 minutes.. :-) Verizon broadband..
<Sidewinder1> Not bragging, just saying, that's probably the reason for the slow downloads..
<Fathy> may be, but are sure about the bragging part :-)
<Sidewinder1> Fathy, Hey, when I first started I was using a 1200 baud modem! I won't tell you how many years ago, that was. We've come a long way, baby!!! :-)
<coalwater> anyone here upto a small grep help
<coalwater>  grep -iF "\s.*:$" test, doesn't match any line
<Sidewinder1> coalwater, I'd be more than happy to try, but, I stink at CLI. :-(
<coalwater> ok well, i think i fixed it but i need 1 small change
<coalwater> ^word$^word$^word$, assume im trying to catch each word between ^ and $, mine catches the first ^ with the last $, i want it to see the ones in the middle
<coalwater> Sidewinder1: :)
<jlxb> Hello!  I am new to Ubuntu and in 30 years Ive never used IRC before.  Help I'm stuck!  Anybody know where I should go to get assistance recovering an NTFS file system on a newly installed Ubuntu 11.10 on Dell inspiron 6000?  Thanks
<urlin2u> jlxb, did you overwrite the ntfs, and are  you using that computer right now?
<jlxb> No not on that system...... Yes maybe overwritten or partially.  I can see the file system but with no files/directories.  do you need a short explination?
<urlin2u> jlxb, details always matter, not sure if I'm the one to help, personally I always have backups just for this sort of occasion.
<urlin2u> jlxb, the deal here is you see a file system, is it just not showing the files due to maybe needing a chkdsk, or did you actually overwrite it is the question from me.
<urlin2u> jlxb, you might also try ##windows since it is a ntfs as well.
<jlxb> I was installing Ubuntu in order to recover a crashed MBR.  I followed directions carefully.  Ubuntu install gave me the option to install alongside of an existing windows install in order to dual boot.  Upon successfull install and reboot there was only one boot option (ubuntu).  from the ubuntu install I can see that it has devided the ntfs file system in order to install - not sure
<jlxb> if it wacked any files in the ntfs file system.  So ubuntu shows me the ntfs file system but with no files.  Can't figure out if windows xp or any files are actually there or recoverable.  What is ##windows?
<urlin2u> jlxb, ##windows is the windows irc channel. So your using the ubuntu on the same HD as the XP right? Did you know how many partions were on the HD when you installed the ubuntu?
<urlin2u> jlxb, you could have recovered the mbr so that XP would have booted without installing Ubuntu, using the Ubuntu live cd as well.
<urlin2u> jlxb, so can you boot thwe live ubuntu disc on that computer and run this script and pastebin the results text.  http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/
<jlxb> yes and yes.  there is one additional partition now.  Ubuntu took a single 80gb NTFS partition and devided it into two.  One is labeled as ntfs @ 47gb and the other is ext4 @ 33gb (the new ubuntu install).  I followed the directions to preserve the windows install.  This is what I got.
<jlxb> I tried do a recovery from the live CD.  It was wicked unstable, slow and such poor color/resolution selection that I could not make out the screen or see anything to control or change it - black screen.
<urlin2u> jlxb, the more you use that HD that was messed up the less likely you will recover anything, it sounds like you had a max amount of partitions allowed for a single hd which is 4 primaries or 3 primaries and a extended. Hard to say though as I suspect you don't know this limitation hard to tell from my end.
<urlin2u> jlxb, the mbr replacement you would have used is lilo does this sound familiar?
<urlin2u> not grub
<urlin2u> without a ubuntu install but just to boot xp.
<jlxb> There were 3 total to start with.  There are now 4 total including 2 that are factory installed to hold Dell diagnostics and installation media.  The only option dell gives is a distructive re-install
<jlxb> Lilo option did not present itself
<urlin2u> jlxb, you probably had 4 but 3 if you did not add the extended to put ubuntu in could cause this problem. Lilo would not present itself you have to know how to just install it.
<jlxb> I have seen and used lilo in other linux installs.  I did not see any option in the ubuntu install.  This system will not boot from an XP home or pro install CD - go figure.  It would boot from Ubuntu
<urlin2u> jlxb, ho9w long have you been using the ubuntu on this hd?
<urlin2u> how*
<jlxb> it has been on for 24 hours - nothing new written to the drive since install
<jlxb> I am suprised it did not give me the lilo option as I followed the path that said go this route for a dual boot.
<urlin2u> jlxb, lilo is in the repo and not part of any install, you would have just put it in the mbr and booted XP. YOu could look at testdisk but I would curb your hope here, and in the future clone your installs.  http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk  Check on the ##windows channel as well maybe there are recovery apps they would know about as well.
<jlxb> It would not boot from an Ubuntu usb stick either - even though the notebook is supposed to support it.
<urlin2u> jlxb, you can always boot a workable cd or usb if you know the key prompts to get to the outside of the bios boot from menu.
<urlin2u> jlxb, the method of changing the bios to read a cd or usb first does not always work so knowing this other menu and the key/keys to prompt at powering on are the key.
<jlxb> I do not.   The notebook alows for usb and or cd boot but I could not get it to boot from any Windows cd or any USB boot stick.  It would boot from the ubuntu live cd - what gives?
<urlin2u> jlxb, not sure to many variables there, we don't guess generally if we can avoid it.
<jlxb> If I understand you correctly... I know exactly how to get the pc to boot from alternate media - it just would not allow it after perhaps dozens of attempts
<urlin2u> jlxb, are you familiar with the out of the bios not in the bios boot from menu, on my computer a acrer d250 netbook it is f12 at powering on the Ubuntu cd says to try f12 on the gui as it comes on if you look carefully.
<urlin2u> jlxb, you have a very short time there though.
<jlxb> Rehtorical question - Why would Ubuntu not tell me that it had chossen a destructive install path when it gave me the option to do a non-destructive install?    Yes, am familiar,  it is f12 on the dell as well.  When using windows based boot media or any usb  - it would not boot.  When using Ubuntu cd it booted instantly.
<urlin2u> jlxb, as far as the ubuntu telling you a destructive install will happen you have to have recognize that it did what you asked but you asked mistakenly I suspect.
<urlin2u> jlxb, a install disc can't tell which NTFS is a operating system it just see partition types.
<urlin2u> sees
<urlin2u> jlxb, sorry to hear that this happened though, I would never do a sise by side when you can do a custom and make sure you are in full control.
<urlin2u> side*
<jlxb> Perhaps you are correct. Never above stupid user mistakes.  The problem almost always between the chair and keyboard.Ubuntu disk diagnostics it indicates the NTFS file system is not clean but shows no files/dir.
<urlin2u> jlxb, you might look at the testdisk option I have seen people get full recoveries at least claim to but I have never actually used it. There are windows based apps I have seen suggested on the windows channel as well. I just clone stuff I lost a bit of music once that is all it took for me to always backup and clone now when needed.
<jlxb> I have downloaded a copy of testdisk and will give a whirl. At this point I can only use it under linux/ubuntu.  Will try to run it off a cd.    This pc came from off my network - thats what I get for trying to help a friend.  Wait till he learns he lost 5 years of his precious email
<jlxb> Thanks all for your assistance
<urlin2u> jlxb, you should only be using the testdisk from a live cd your trying to recover area that ubuntu us now in if i understand you correctly. Your friend should be backed up anyway clonezilla a open source cloner is free and easy to use.
<urlin2u> us-is
<urlin2u> us=is
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-12-07
<Guest7196> Hi all, can someone help me with installing a driver for my wireless adaptor?
<PaperSpeaker> Hi
<PaperSpeaker> When I first install ubuntu, what should I download?
<andrew_46> PaperSpeaker: What are your interests?
<PaperSpeaker> The basics, like a load of drivers
<PaperSpeaker> It's a package i remember downloading
<andrew_46> PaperSpeaker: Multimedia stuff?
<PaperSpeaker> Possibly
<andrew_46> Many people install ubuntu-restricted-extras for better media playback?
<PaperSpeaker> there
<PaperSpeaker> restricted extras
<andrew_46> http://packages.ubuntu.com/oneiric/ubuntu-restricted-extras
<PaperSpeaker> My interests are PDF Creators off websites
<PaperSpeaker> I was using PDF Creater for sites using Windows
<PaperSpeaker> Web Surfing, PDF Creating off websites
<andrew_46> PaperSpeaker: If you are using Firefox it will print to pdf but not very well sometimes :)
<PaperSpeaker> right.
<PaperSpeaker> I'm using PDf Creator now off windows but am not cool with Windows since it won't let me chat worth shit
<andrew_46> PaperSpeaker: What are you using to chat with now?
<PaperSpeaker> Pidgin IRC
<andrew_46> Purple irc?
<PaperSpeaker> Pidgin IRC
<andrew_46> Odd, it calls itself 'Purple' !
<PaperSpeaker> Purple Pidgin
<andrew_46> oic
 * andrew_46 is a huge irssi fan...
<andrew_46> But windows has chat applications? I used mIRC in the old days
<bioterror> becouse of libpurple
<bioterror> IRCn for mIRC ;)
<andrew_46> bioterror: Mind you irssi runs n windows as well
<Unit193> So does Xchat
<PaperSpeaker> Thanks andrew_46
<ebbolicious> hi all, ive installed ubuntu for the first time today. I need to install some drivers and guides on the inet keep telling me to go to
<ebbolicious> system > administration
<ebbolicious> its supposed to be on the menu bar
<ebbolicious> but cant find it
<ebbolicious> looked everywhere heh
<ebbolicious> must be missing something really obvious
<coalwater> do u have a left bar?
<coalwater> ebbolicious:
<coalwater> which ubuntu did u install
<ebbolicious> you mean the "taskbar"
<ebbolicious> yes
<ebbolicious> latest, from ubuntu
<coalwater> then u are on unity
<coalwater> press the ubuntu logo then write drivers
<coalwater> for vga drivers
<ebbolicious> yea, got the vga drivers working
<coalwater> and you can use the update manager
<coalwater> write update
<coalwater> ull get update manager
<coalwater> then do the check and install updates
<ebbolicious> ok, cool, thanks
<ebbolicious> so there is no system>admin on unity?
<coalwater> the shutdown button > system settings
<ebbolicious> found that already too heh, but i extended my display through hdmi to my television (cloned it)
<ebbolicious> and now i want the sounds to play on the television
<ebbolicious> instead of my laptop
<ebbolicious> ive already looked in the output device in audio settings
<ebbolicious> but i cant add any other devices
<holstein> ebbolicious: try using pavucontrol, you can add that in the software center or whatever package manager you've been using
<holstein> if its HDMI you are trying to use, i think that can be hit and miss, support wise
<ebbolicious> yea, usin hdmi, ill have a look, thanks
<iceman31ad> any one here live
<philipballew> i do!
<iceman31ad> lol
<philipballew> whats up iceman31ad
<philipballew> your wanting to upgrade?
<iceman31ad> yes but im getting a error that basicly says i either have a pined file something else
<iceman31ad> give me a min for the error message
<philipballew> whats the error
<philipballew> okay :)
<iceman31ad> a little monster closed the window on me
<iceman31ad>  good lord it taking a while
<iceman31ad>  http://pastie.org/2982780
<philipballew> whats the option c for there again?
<iceman31ad> no clue at this time it was there on the wiki
<iceman31ad> http://pastie.org/2982799
<iceman31ad> ok  thats all the error messages
<holstein> iceman31ad: just try the GUI method
<iceman31ad> in process now
<philipballew> yeah, that was what i was gonna say. the d is for if the release is still in beta or earlier
<iceman31ad> ok that time it said i had help packages
<iceman31ad> held excuse  me
<iceman31ad> ( and the c option shows the changes window)
<philipballew> hows it goin iceman31ad
<iceman31ad> same error
<iceman31ad> whats the cli command for fixing broken packages or unmet dependancys
<zkriesse> wazzup everyone/ bodhi_zazen
<iceman31ad> hi zkr
<zkriesse> lol hi iceman31ad
<iceman31ad> well this is starting to look like a fresh install
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-12-08
<mirza> 1 got this when running in terminal apt-get update > http://paste.ubuntu.com/763771/
<mirza> what's going problem there? 1'm ubuntu newbie.,
<bioterror> mirza, does not tell much
<geirha> mirza: That Release.gpg file does not exist on that webserver.
<bioterror> but what's that mirror?
<geirha> easypeasy is an ubuntu derivative
<bioterror> a mystical ubuntu variant
<bioterror> yeah
<geirha> specially designed for asus eee netbooks I believe
<andzaytsev> Hello, can anybody help me to find support? I want to participate in Ubuntu by packaging. Where can I find a mentor or a person who can teach me?
<geirha> you'll want to contact the masters of the universe, then
<geirha> !motu
<ubot2> motu is short for Masters of the Universe. The brave souls who maintain the packages in the Universe section of Ubuntu. See  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<andzaytsev> Thank you!
<bioterror> godspeed on the path you have chosen
<geirha> Soon, young padawan, we will have to call you Master.
<stinkfist__> whats your favorite place to get themes for lucid lynx?
<holstein> http://gnome-look.org/
<stinkfist__> Holstein ive downloaded two themes from there
<stinkfist__> but how do u instal them?
<holstein> check out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy#Desktop_Themes
<holstein> i seem to remember you just being able to drag them over
<stinkfist__> thanks ill try that
<stinkfist__> do i extract them first?
<holstein> stinkfist__: you literally wont hurt anything trying both
<stinkfist__> meh it says does not appear to be a valid them both ways
<holstein> stinkfist__: it doesnt have to be
<stinkfist__> what do u mean
<holstein> stinkfist__: you can download one that doesnt work
<stinkfist__> oh
<stinkfist__> ..
<stinkfist__> :/
<mutes> so if im using xfce
<mutes> am i still using gnome
<holstein> nope... still GTK though AFAIK
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-12-09
<thewrath> i have a pcap i want to replay on my network. hwo can i do that
<N7OKL> help please....set up XP/10.04LTS dual booot....worked fine for several months...now will only boot from windows media....will not boot anything linux...not even from a live CD....help please
<holstein> N7OKL: what live CD? the same one?
<holstein> could be you got a kernel upgrade, and that broke something... look in your grub list for an older kernel to try and boot
<N7OKL> have tried several different live cd....nothing linux will boot......could it be a windows virus that has messed up bios?
<holstein> N7OKL: have you tried the same one? the 10.04 one you installed with?
<N7OKL> yup....will not boot from it
<holstein> otherwise, you could be booting newer kernels that dont support your graphics card.. a kernel that you could have upgraded to
<holstein> N7OKL: OK... then that does *not* support my theory
<holstein> N7OKL: i think thats got something to do with the media, or the way you are trying to boot from the bios or something user error related
<holstein> i still say, try booting an older kernel in the list... kernel upgrades break things sometimes
<N7OKL> made an image of just the windows instal and the dual boot using clonezilla....will not boot from that disk either
<holstein> N7OKL: right.. i think something is up with your hardware then
<holstein> the rom drive, the ram... the motherboard
<holstein> i would test the ram and swap out the rom drive
<holstein> try and use the *exact* same disc you installed ubuntu with, then you know the iso is known good
<N7OKL> think it might help to go back to the windows factory restore and update the bios?
<holstein> N7OKL: ?
<holstein> take the hard drive out if you like
<holstein> you need to troubleshoot why CD's arent booting
<holstein> check cables
<holstein> check connections
<N7OKL> have spent 4 hours trying 4 versions of linux (all work on my desktops) and 3 'repair tools' (again, work fine on my desktops)...so far, the only thing it will boot from is the windows partion and the windows factory restore disk
<holstein> N7OKL: right, so take the hard drive out of the equation
<holstein> check the connection and cables to the rom drive
<holstein> swap that out if you have a spare
<holstein> test the ram with a live CD when you get it booting
<holstein> double check the bios settings
<N7OKL> Will try that....will you be around in an hour or so?
<holstein> maybe
<holstein> someone is always here :)
<N7OKL> ok.....
<holstein> i might crash
<holstein> but im logged in
<N7OKL> must be a few hours ahead of me....near Seattle, WA
<mirza> Hi..
<N7OKL> ok....can use clonezille to backup an image to an external hard drive....how do I do it to span DVDS?
<N7OKL> is there a live cd that will back up a drive image to DVDs?
<galinganmd> hi, does anybody know how to make jasperserver (of jasper reports) get permissions to write files
<de_horse_> anyone alive?
<Snicksie> yeah, i am ;)
<Snicksie> just ask your question de_horse_ ;)
<de_horse_> nice... another insomniac or up early for work
<de_horse_> or east coast i guess lol
<Snicksie> europe ;)
<de_horse> where is everyone?
<deper29> question: my network applet is gone. when I run nm-applet I get this http://paste.ubuntu.com/765083/
<deper29> it is still in my startup applications, but has just disappeared :/
<deper29> anybody able to help?
<geirha> Hm. Which Ubuntu release?
<deper29> 10.04
<geirha> deper29: Then the notification area has probably just been removed from your panel for whatever reason.
<geirha> Right-click panel -> Add to panel -> notification area
<deper29> gah! easy. thanks :)
<geirha> :)
<deper29> fixes everything perfectly :)
<SthrnDixieCwgrl> I recently installed Ubuntu 11.10 and never really used Linux before except for Mac OS X.  I downloaded Firefox 8.0.1 from the Mozilla website and cannot figure out how to install files with the file extension it had.
<pleia2> SthrnDixieCwgrl: you really want to be using a package manager rather than downloading it from the website, there are some instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion
<SthrnDixieCwgrl> What
<SthrnDixieCwgrl> I am still in the Linux for Dummies stage
<pleia2> that link I gave has instructions :)
<SthrnDixieCwgrl> I know 20 years of windows and 19 months of Mac OS X
<pleia2> you don't want to download from the mozilla website, you want to follow the directions on that link I gave
<SthrnDixieCwgrl> I have always used the Mozilla site for all my OS
<pleia2> typically in Linux things are installed using the Software Center (or similar package installer), you very rarely want to go to a website to download software like you would in Windows
<SthrnDixieCwgrl> I went to the google website and downloaded Chrome and it installed with no issue
<pleia2> chrome is one of the exceptions, since Google maintains a repository for it that you can use with the Software Center
<SthrnDixieCwgrl> is that what they call a .deb file
<pleia2> a .deb file is a software package, in the case of Chrome it not only installs the package, but also adds itself to the Software Center so you get updates too
<pleia2> firefox doesn't do this, so you need to look at the instructions I linked
<SthrnDixieCwgrl> Is a .deb file in linux do something a similar to what a .exe file does in windows
<pleia2> similar to an .exe installer file
<pleia2> but you don't run a deb to launch a program like you would run an exe
<pleia2> a .deb just installs stuff
<Unit193> !software | SthrnDixieCwgrl
<ubot2> SthrnDixieCwgrl: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<pleia2> thanks Unit193 :)
<Unit193> pleia2: No problem :)
 * pleia2 gets back to her work
<SthrnDixieCwgrl> so the deb file i downloaded for Chrome to install it on Ubuntu is just like me downloading the exe file for it in windows to install it on that OS
<Unit193> For the most part, yes, but installing stuff in Ubuntu isn't the same as for Mac OS X and Windows
<SthrnDixieCwgrl> i learned where the applications are installed in mac (/Applications/<whatever app I want) but I cannot find that location in Ubuntu
<Unit193> Have a look at either https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwitchingToUbuntu/FromWindows or https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwitchingToUbuntu/FromMacOSX   There are a few locations the bins are located in, but normally you could just open a terminal and type the name (eg, chrome )
<SthrnDixieCwgrl> I went to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion  and it took me to https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/firefox-stable  and then I cannot figure out from that list which one I want
<Unit193> There should be something called "Ubuntu Software Center" in your "start" menu, if you open that and search for Firefox, you should get the new one
<SthrnDixieCwgrl> It came with Firefox 7.0.1 and I went to Help>about to check for updates and that option was not there, so I uninstalled firefox and went to the Mozilla site to get the new version
<pleia2> is there a specific reason you need the new version?
<SthrnDixieCwgrl> stabilithy
<pleia2> it ships with 7.0.1 because it's fully tested and secure, newer versions may not be as much
<Unit193> pleia2: 8 is in repo, I think she just needs to run updates
<SthrnDixieCwgrl> 7.0.1q is outdated
<SthrnDixieCwgrl> 7.x is old
<pleia2> Unit193: aha, you're right :)
<pleia2> SthrnDixieCwgrl: Unit193 is correct, just open the "Ubuntu Software Center" and install firefox, you will get 8.0
<SthrnDixieCwgrl> If i get it from software center it is a 78.0MB download but if I get it from Mozilla it is a 16.2MB download
<SthrnDixieCwgrl> Why is there a 61.8MB difference
<SthrnDixieCwgrl> i have never had to download a file over 70MB for a web browser
<Unit193> That'll get the rest of the programs it needs, that also may be installed size, not download size
<SthrnDixieCwgrl> The install size according to software center is over 100MB
<SthrnDixieCwgrl> 188MB when installed
<Unit193> Does it tell you what depends it's also getting?
<SthrnDixieCwgrl> I don't know
<SthrnDixieCwgrl> Also Adobe wants to give me an apt file for flash player
<SthrnDixieCwgrl> what ever that is
<SthrnDixieCwgrl> Adobe Reader downloaded a bin file
<SthrnDixieCwgrl> Java gives me a bin and a .rpm.bin files to download
<Unit193> No, that's NOT how you normally install things in Ubuntu. There have been a few links to guide you to how you're supposed to do it
<Unit193> !java
<ubot2> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<SthrnDixieCwgrl> I tried to install java and it says Could not display "/home/<user name/Downloads/jre-6u29-linux-i586-rpm.bin".
<SthrnDixieCwgrl> I cannot install Adobe Flash Player and Adobe Reader either
<Unit193> For Java, you have to enable the "third party repository" and for flash, search the Software Center, not their site
<hobgoblin> evening
<SthrnDixieCwgrl> I still cannot get adobe reader to install
<Unit193> Ubuntu comes with a PDF reader already, it's just not called "Adobe Reader" and flashplugin-installer should be3 the thing to install (IIRC)
<SthrnDixieCwgrl> I like Adobe
<tuxampol> hello Unit193
<Unit193> Howdy, tuxampol
<SthrnDixieCwgrl> that is why I want that one installed
<Unit193> Well, if you have to have Adobe Reader, you can install it via the repo once you enable the "Partner Repo"
<Unit193> !partner
<ubot2> Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<SthrnDixieCwgrl> terminal is where
<SthrnDixieCwgrl> I cannot find the Utilies folder in the Applications folder
<Unit193> hobgoblin: You use Unity, where is the terminal?
<hobgoblin> I use xubuntu
<SthrnDixieCwgrl> I ccannot find/Applications/Utilities/Terminal
<Unit193> It's in Accessories
<SthrnDixieCwgrl> Where is /Applications/Utilities
<Unit193> Part of the menu, so Menu > Accessories > Terminal
<SthrnDixieCwgrl> :-/
<SthrnDixieCwgrl> what
<hobgoblin> SthrnDixieCwgrl: go to the ubuntu symbol at the the top - click it = when you get the dash open - just start to type terminal and it will show up - then click on it
<SthrnDixieCwgrl> in Mac OS X terms
<SthrnDixieCwgrl> Me Mac OS X 10.6 and 10.7 user
<SthrnDixieCwgrl> I need translation
<hobgoblin> if not try - Alt+F2 then type terminal in the box and enter
<SthrnDixieCwgrl> run a command
<hobgoblin> what command?
<hobgoblin> it's of no use telling me what a thing might be in Mac - closest I get is walking past the apple shop
<SthrnDixieCwgrl> I pressed Alt+F2 and it said on the screen run a command
<hobgoblin> oic - try terminal or gnome-terminal
<SthrnDixieCwgrl> I am a mac/Windows person I have used Linux/Unix/Ubuntu for about 5 hours
<SthrnDixieCwgrl> I have used Mac for 19 months and Windows 20 years
<hobgoblin> yep - that's cool - just let me get my virtual thing going and I'll see if I can help you some
<SthrnDixieCwgrl> the only thing i know about unix is Mac os X is based on it and there are no viruses
<hobgoblin> but - the first thing to try and get is that it is much easier and simpler to install from repositories than getting stuff from sites
<SthrnDixieCwgrl> I have used Windows since 3.0 so what does that tell you
<Unit193> Tells me you beat me by one version point ;)
<hobgoblin> lol
<SthrnDixieCwgrl> I have been a Bill gates follower for many many years
<SthrnDixieCwgrl> I take it you started with Windows 95
<hobgoblin> SthrnDixieCwgrl: the hardest thing is going to be that it is different
<Unit193> No, 3.1
<SthrnDixieCwgrl> I forgot about 3.1 and 3.11
<SthrnDixieCwgrl> I know in  windows if you download a file you double click on it and follow the instructions on the screen
<hobgoblin> yep - different here :)
<SthrnDixieCwgrl> I went to Mozilla and downloaded Firefox 8.0.1 and it gave me a tar.bz2 file
<SthrnDixieCwgrl> what is that
<hobgoblin> liek a zip file - just a different format
<SthrnDixieCwgrl> then I went to adobe to get reader and it gives me a bin file
<hobgoblin> lol
<SthrnDixieCwgrl> then while at that site i went to get Flash player and I get a apt file
<SthrnDixieCwgrl> what is apt
<Unit193> Bin is easier to handly actually
<hobgoblin> let's just do one thing at a time
<SthrnDixieCwgrl> does that mean apartment
<Unit193> One at a time is a good idea
<SthrnDixieCwgrl> java.com gave me 2 files, one is a bin file the other a rpm.bin
<hobgoblin> SthrnDixieCwgrl: you don't want rpm's ever
<hobgoblin> well not now anyway
<SthrnDixieCwgrl> I need a windows converter
<SthrnDixieCwgrl> What is wrong with RPM files
<Unit193> It's used in RedHat based systems, you're using a Debian based system
<hobgoblin> different format of packaging fro applications
<hobgoblin> SthrnDixieCwgrl: ok - got the vm up now - have you got the terminal open yet?
<LemonAid> Hi folks. Can anyone explain or link to a good description of what the "Users folders update" does?
<LemonAid> (startup service)
<hobgoblin> SthrnDixieCwgrl: so one at a time what are you trying to accomplish
<SthrnDixieCwgrl> All I know is that I went to Ubuntu.com and downloaded the iso file, burned it to a disc and used wubi.exe to install it
<SthrnDixieCwgrl> i just want my java/Adobe plugins and firefirefox
<hobgoblin> have you got the terminal open yet?
<SthrnDixieCwgrl> When i made the change to Mac OS X I need a Windows to mac OS X translation guide to tell me this is the windows term and in Mac OS x it will now be called this
<Unit193> LemonAid: "Update common folders names to match current locale"
<Unit193> LemonAid: http://askubuntu.com/questions/11415/which-startup-applications-can-i-safely-turn-off
<SthrnDixieCwgrl> When ubot told me to use « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" » terminal told me command not found
<hobgoblin> SthrnDixieCwgrl: shall we deal with firefox?
<LemonAid> I saw the description and also looked at the answer before asking here, didn`t help me much. Thanx anyway.
<Unit193> LemonAid: This is also a good one to check http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1326766
<SthrnDixieCwgrl> I have the firefox-8.0.1.tar.bz2 file downloaded
<LemonAid> Unit193, that looks like it might actually help. Thank you!
<holstein> SthrnDixieCwgrl: thats not the way you want to do it
<holstein> are you trying to get the latest firefox?
<hobgoblin> if you use that then everytime it updates then you need to get the new file - there is a way to add a stabe updated version without
<SthrnDixieCwgrl> yes since I don't have it at all on Ubuntu 11.10
<holstein> SthrnDixieCwgrl: we use a package manger for everything.... its not like windows in that, you dont go to each place to get updates.. you set the package manager sources, and update all at once
<hobgoblin> http://pastebin.com/xyDDQbgs
<holstein> SthrnDixieCwgrl: you dont have firefox? you go to the software center and search firefox.. you can search flash there as well
<SthrnDixieCwgrl> then why does Mozilla give you the option to download it
<holstein> SthrnDixieCwgrl: ?
<hobgoblin> run those commands in a terminal SthrnDixieCwgrl and it will set you up with the latest stabel
<holstein> SthrnDixieCwgrl: you dont *have * to do it this way.. its just easier
<holstein> then, you dont have to bother with manual updates
<SthrnDixieCwgrl> it came with 7.0.1 and when i went to help.about there was no chek for update option so I removed it from the system and went to mozilla to get the current version
<holstein> SthrnDixieCwgrl: its more like OSX is that regard.. with the system updates that come in all at once, and some key apple components are updated there as well
<holstein> SthrnDixieCwgrl: sure... i can give you a ppa for the current stable build
<hobgoblin> SthrnDixieCwgrl: look at http://pastebin.com/xyDDQbgs
<hobgoblin> that will get you what you want
<holstein> https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/firefox-stable
<SthrnDixieCwgrl> i have Chromium and google chrome installed are they the same thing
<SthrnDixieCwgrl> are they technically the same browser
<Unit193> Chromium is the OpenSource "version" of Chome
<holstein> SthrnDixieCwgrl: sure.. and you can add the source for firefox stable, and get updates automatically
<holstein> sudo apt-add-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable
<holstein> sudo apt-get update
<holstein> SthrnDixieCwgrl: then, you can look in the software center, or apt-get install firefox, or whatever you are comfortable with
<hobgoblin> holstein: those are all in the pastebin ...
<SthrnDixieCwgrl> I went to terminal and i put in sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable  followed the on screen instructions and i still have no firefox installed
<holstein> SthrnDixieCwgrl: right. that gives you the source for the updated firefox
<Unit193> Now paste   sudo apt-get install firefox
<holstein> sudo apt-get update updates the package list on the machine
<LemonAid> Unit193, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1326766 got me to http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=89491 witch is actually the sort of guide i needed in the first place, so thanx for the help :)
<holstein> and sudo apt-get install firefox installs the firefox back that you removed
<Unit193> LemonAid: Awesome, glad that helped!
<Unit193> That is a good one
<SthrnDixieCwgrl> Where is the option When updates to firefox are found Ask Me what I want to do
<holstein> SthrnDixieCwgrl: you can take a screenshot if you need.. but i assume you are talking about your plugins
<holstein> thats going to depend on if mozilla has kept support for your plugins
<SthrnDixieCwgrl> I have that option in Firefox for windows and Mac OS X but not in Ubuntu
<holstein> SthrnDixieCwgrl: "that" option?
<holstein> SthrnDixieCwgrl: OH
<holstein> yeah, its all in the package manager
<holstein> you dont go to each application and upgrade them
<holstein> SthrnDixieCwgrl: its all done at the same time by whatever tool you choose
<SthrnDixieCwgrl> I have it where the browser will not upgrade to the next version unless it asks first
<holstein> the upgrade manager for example
<holstein> it'll popup, and check for upgrades
<holstein> SthrnDixieCwgrl: you dont ask FF to upgrade... in ubuntu, its more of a 'set it and forget it' kind of thing
<SthrnDixieCwgrl> I went to Tools>Options>Advaned>Update in Firefox in Windows
<holstein> SthrnDixieCwgrl: right
<holstein> SthrnDixieCwgrl: its different
<holstein> SthrnDixieCwgrl: its in the upgrade manager that you will look now
<holstein> SthrnDixieCwgrl: this is considered a convenience by some.. i know i prefer it
<SthrnDixieCwgrl> I like that option that Firefox has for the Windows version and that option also exists in the Firefox application in Mac OS X
<holstein> SthrnDixieCwgrl: you can run the windows version of FF in wine
<SthrnDixieCwgrl> i do not like applications updating without my knowledge
<holstein> you can run windows in virtual box
<holstein> you can run linux in virtual box
<holstein> there are literally all kinds of options to get *exactly* what you want
<holstein> SthrnDixieCwgrl: the upgrade manager can be set to do whatever you choose
<SthrnDixieCwgrl> In Windows I have the wuapp.exe (Windows Update) set to the option Check for updates but let me choose to download and install them
<holstein> by default, i believe it checks and repots
<SthrnDixieCwgrl> i have that set for a reason
<holstein> it will not upgrade automatically
<holstein> SthrnDixieCwgrl: rigth
<holstein> SthrnDixieCwgrl: you can mirror that workflow
<holstein> in the upgrade manager
<holstein> SthrnDixieCwgrl: you dont do it for *each* *individual* *application* though
<holstein> you do it once in the upgrade manager
<SthrnDixieCwgrl> if I didnt then windows would download updates for Outlook 2010 when i  do not have that part of Offie installed
<SthrnDixieCwgrl> Office
<SthrnDixieCwgrl> why install an update for a program that you do not have installed
<holstein> SthrnDixieCwgrl: right... the upgrade manger is checking the sources for upgrades to libreoffice.. FF.. chrome.. everything
<holstein> SthrnDixieCwgrl: that doesnt happen
<SthrnDixieCwgrl> have you used windows
<holstein> you have applications installed, and they get upgraded
<holstein> SthrnDixieCwgrl: yes
<SthrnDixieCwgrl> What is the Ubuntu version of Windows Update
<hobgoblin> SthrnDixieCwgrl: loits of us have - we have all been where you are
<hobgoblin> update manager
<SthrnDixieCwgrl> which is where
<holstein> SthrnDixieCwgrl: there is none.. its entire system upgrade
<holstein> everything all in one go
<holstein> SthrnDixieCwgrl: update manger is what the application is called
<SthrnDixieCwgrl> meaning when i go from version 11.10 to 11.x that will be me using the Ubuntu version of windows Update
<holstein> SthrnDixieCwgrl: if you are new to ubuntu/linux, i would say, take your time, and "get your feet wet"
<holstein> if you used the older version of FF, it wouldnt hurt anything... security patches are applied to 11.10 for 18 months
<holstein> SthrnDixieCwgrl: you will go from 11.10 to 12.04 *if* you choose
<SthrnDixieCwgrl> that will be kinda like using windows Update for Ubuntu
<holstein> SthrnDixieCwgrl: you can use that upgrade tool, or the command line.. or synaptic
<SthrnDixieCwgrl> synaptic is the manufacturer of my trackpad
<holstein> SthrnDixieCwgrl: synaptic is a package manager
<SthrnDixieCwgrl> and you cannot find driver for Ubuntu for it
<SthrnDixieCwgrl> but i can find the Windows drivers for it
<holstein> you can install packages, you can upgrade the system.. its similar to the software center
<holstein> SthrnDixieCwgrl: the linux kernel is modular
<holstein> if drivers can be included, they generally are.. is your touchpad not working?
<SthrnDixieCwgrl> synaptics made the mouse thing in my laptop
<holstein> SthrnDixieCwgrl: yes... is it not functionign?
<SthrnDixieCwgrl> there are no linux drivers for it but there are Windows drivers
<Unit193> Just remember that Synaptics and Synaptic are different
<holstein> SthrnDixieCwgrl: ?
<holstein> SthrnDixieCwgrl: so, its not working?
<holstein> SthrnDixieCwgrl: you dont need drivers the same way as in windows
<holstein> again... i suggest taking your time, and getting used to the way things work
<hobgoblin> SthrnDixieCwgrl: please - do you actually want help with specific issues - or are you now just trying to tell us the differences between linux and windows - if that is the case - we know the differences :)
<SthrnDixieCwgrl> my touchpad/trackpad/mouse thing is made by synaptics.com
<SthrnDixieCwgrl> whoever they are
<holstein> SthrnDixieCwgrl: there are several reasons why you wont see linux drivers for download
<holstein> they arent needed in a lot of cases
<holstein> they are just "in the kernel" typically
<holstein> and, vendors that dont support linux, just dont support linux
<holstein> so, we either go around them, or deal with the breakage
<SthrnDixieCwgrl> cause there are about 5 billion different kinds of linux/unix/ubuntu out there
<SthrnDixieCwgrl> all having a penguin for there logo
<holstein> ?
<holstein> SthrnDixieCwgrl: linux is the kernel, and its opensource
<holstein> *anyone* can use it as they please
<holstein> just the few subtle differences you are pointing out should give you an idea as to why there would be so many different versions
<holstein> with different funcionalities
<SthrnDixieCwgrl> the last time i used linux was redhat 5.0  whenever that version first came out
<SthrnDixieCwgrl> I needed an elective in college and the only way i passed the course was that every test we had was open book
<holstein> cool... that will help
<SthrnDixieCwgrl> that is how i passed and if it was not opened book then i would have failed
<holstein> SthrnDixieCwgrl: yup.. i understand.. openbook tests.. you didnt really absorb anything...
<holstein> but, i still say, i think that experience will help you :)
<SthrnDixieCwgrl> The closest thing I came to Unix after that was making the move to Mac OS X in may 2010
<SthrnDixieCwgrl> from the time I had that red hat course to making the move to Apple I was a WINDOWS user
<SthrnDixieCwgrl> I went to Apple where the hardware plays well with each other unlike with Windows
<holstein> yeah, its easier when there is a smaller base of hardware
<SthrnDixieCwgrl> and the 3 years of misery with Vista
<holstein> i mean, its not fair to compare the 2 really... things that dont work in OSX, just literally dont work
<SthrnDixieCwgrl> Microsoft bringing back Windows Me and turning it into a NT version of Windows
<SthrnDixieCwgrl> That is what vista is Windows Me on an NT platform
<SthrnDixieCwgrl> what were they thinking
<SthrnDixieCwgrl> both went in the garbage
<SthrnDixieCwgrl> vista is the reason I went to Apple
<holstein> SthrnDixieCwgrl: you get FF upgraded?
<holstein> you might want to try #mac or #windows for those other questions/comments
<SthrnDixieCwgrl> is there a way that you can the the File edit View et menus to permanently stay on the sreen when using Firefox
<holstein> or one of the ubuntu-offtopic channels.. otherwise... im glad you found us SthrnDixieCwgrl , and welcome!
<hobgoblin> hi squaregoldfish
<squaregoldfish> Hi
<holstein> SthrnDixieCwgrl: you right click and have the main menu shown, correct?
<SthrnDixieCwgrl> I right clicked in firefox and there is no main menu option
<holstein> SthrnDixieCwgrl: 'menubar'
<holstein> ticking the 'menubar' option gives the space at the top of the screen back to the file menus
<SthrnDixieCwgrl> there is no mun bar and the option for me to enable that does not exist
<holstein> SthrnDixieCwgrl: would you like me to take a screenshot?
<Unit193> SthrnDixieCwgrl: There should be a "Firefox" thing next to the tabs, click that and go to Preferences > Menu Bar
<SthrnDixieCwgrl> Navigation addon Boomarks tabs on top customize
<SthrnDixieCwgrl> which one do I choose
<hobgoblin> menu bar SthrnDixieCwgrl
<hobgoblin> is it not in the list?
<SthrnDixieCwgrl> Navigation addon Boomarks tabs on top customize
<SthrnDixieCwgrl> those are the choices
<SthrnDixieCwgrl> pick one
<holstein> SthrnDixieCwgrl: please relax and be patient... we are all volunteers here... thanks :)
 * holstein is uploading a screenshot
<SthrnDixieCwgrl> if i right-click next to the tabs i get a Menu bar option
<SthrnDixieCwgrl> in windows 7
<holstein> http://imagebin.org/187826 SthrnDixieCwgrl
<holstein> SthrnDixieCwgrl: i dont know what plugins you have that might break that functionality
<SthrnDixieCwgrl> i have all of them options except in menubar
<holstein> SthrnDixieCwgrl: not sure what to suggest... maybe open up in safe mode or whatever... could be your config
<SthrnDixieCwgrl> I dont have any plugins since the adobe flash player and Adobe reader files form adobe and the java plugin from java.com will not install
<holstein> SthrnDixieCwgrl: you get java and flash from the software center
<holstein> SthrnDixieCwgrl: would you like to share a screenshot?
<holstein> would you like to temporarily remove you .mozilla directory?
<SthrnDixieCwgrl> of what
<holstein> would you like to reinstall?
<hobgoblin> SthrnDixieCwgrl: can you do this - close firefox and then start it from a terminal like this         firefox -safe-mode
<SthrnDixieCwgrl> screenshot of what
<hobgoblin> then see if you get the menu bar as an option
<holstein> hobgoblin: i like that... that'll bypass the config right?
<hobgoblin> yep
<SthrnDixieCwgrl> holstein: SthrnDixieCwgrl: would you like to share a screenshot?
<SthrnDixieCwgrl> of what
<holstein> SthrnDixieCwgrl: ?
<holstein> the issue SthrnDixieCwgrl
<SthrnDixieCwgrl> what do i need to share a screen shot of
<holstein> the problem.. the lack of menu
<holstein> SthrnDixieCwgrl: whatever you think might help me help you
<SthrnDixieCwgrl> I have a .apt flash plaer file from adobe
<SthrnDixieCwgrl> a bin file for adobe reader
<holstein> SthrnDixieCwgrl: lets work on one thing at a time please
<SthrnDixieCwgrl> and a .bin and .rpm.bin files for java from java.com
<holstein> do you want to sort out flash? or the menu? or java?
<SthrnDixieCwgrl> dont forget adobe reader
<holstein> SthrnDixieCwgrl: you open the software center and search 'flash'
<holstein> OR, the browser and search 'installing flash in ubuntu 11.10'
<SthrnDixieCwgrl> I opened software center to find Adobe reader and it did not find it
<SthrnDixieCwgrl> that is why I went to adobe.com
<holstein> SthrnDixieCwgrl: you can also search more generla
<holstein> gerneral*
<holstein> you can find a pdf reader
<hobgoblin> SthrnDixieCwgrl: you were told you needed the partner repo enabled - adobe reader is available - bit it is called acroreader
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AcrobatHowTo
<holstein> SthrnDixieCwgrl: you already have a pdf reader installed anyways
<hobgoblin> SthrnDixieCwgrl: have you opened firefox in safe mode now? is the menu option there
<SthrnDixieCwgrl> what
<hobgoblin> SthrnDixieCwgrl: can you do this - close firefox and then start it from a terminal like this         firefox -safe-mode
<SthrnDixieCwgrl> I have firefox opened
<hobgoblin> have you done that ^^ as asked
<holstein> SthrnDixieCwgrl: this will bypass your configs
<hobgoblin> twice
<holstein> open a terminal and type that it, or copy and paste
<holstein> firefox -safe-mode
<holstein> right click and see if you have the 'menubar' option
<SthrnDixieCwgrl> no
<SthrnDixieCwgrl> I found dom.disable_window_open_feature.menubar
<SthrnDixieCwgrl> and dom.disable_window_open_feature.menubar
<hobgoblin> that is something completely different
<SthrnDixieCwgrl> I was in about:config
<holstein> SthrnDixieCwgrl: and im afraid you have tweaked around in there, or somewhere else, and broken it
<holstein> thus, we will be wasting time trying to sort it out
<holstein> you can look for .mozilla, and temporarily move it out of the way
<SthrnDixieCwgrl> what
<holstein> *or* just relax about it for a bit, and 'get your feet wet'
<holstein> remember, these are not things you would have been doing your first day using windows
<SthrnDixieCwgrl> I am stuck with a non-working firefox and chromium which is NOThING like google chrome
<SthrnDixieCwgrl> great
<holstein> SthrnDixieCwgrl: install chrome
<holstein> whats not working about FF?
<holstein> reinstall it
<holstein> remove the config directory
<hobgoblin> I wonder if the initial removal of firefox caused this
<holstein> yup
<holstein> thats where my money is...
<holstein> SthrnDixieCwgrl: how did you uninstall FF?
<SthrnDixieCwgrl> I used software center
<holstein> SthrnDixieCwgrl: you would need to give us *exactly* what you have done so far
<holstein> and we would need to undo it
<SthrnDixieCwgrl> I remvoed FF7.0.1 using software center
<holstein> right, and downloaded some things, and read something, copied and pasted who knows what
<hobgoblin> SthrnDixieCwgrl: did you do a lot of things in a terminal - or not until you got here?
<SthrnDixieCwgrl> I never installed FF 8.x until I was told to open terminal and type in sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable
<holstein> SthrnDixieCwgrl: you can boot up the live CD you installed from and see how FF is behaving
<SthrnDixieCwgrl> which I did and followed the instructions on the screen
<holstein> SthrnDixieCwgrl: i need to run, but i say take it easy, and spend some time in the default included applications... more like how you probably used OSX and windows at first
<holstein> ubuntu is quite full featured and customizable, and we can and will help you as much as we can !
<holstein> enjoy :)
<SthrnDixieCwgrl> i did nothing else to firefox after i installed it until I went to some web site and it told me that i had a missing plugin and it sail I was missing something called IcedTea java whatever that is
<SthrnDixieCwgrl> the only Java I know is from Sun (it was Sun now it is now known as Oracle)\
<SthrnDixieCwgrl> I am now stuck with a browser that is worth garbage and one that is broken
<SthrnDixieCwgrl> I hate chromium and Mozilla does not work
<SthrnDixieCwgrl> now i am going to have to format Ubuntu and reinstall it to fix it
<SthrnDixieCwgrl> there is 3 hours right there
<hobgoblin> really? takes 20 minutes here
<SthrnDixieCwgrl> it took me 3 hours last time
<SthrnDixieCwgrl> now the only way I can get firefox to work is to reinstall the entire OS
<SthrnDixieCwgrl> if this was Mac OS X or Windows I coulod uninstall and reinstall it
<SthrnDixieCwgrl> and it would be fixed
<hobgoblin> well perhaps you should do that - linux is not windows - if it doesn't work for you then use what does
<SthrnDixieCwgrl> if you want something fixed in Ubuntu uninstall the os and reinstall it to fix it
<hobgoblin> only when you break it yourself and can't fix it
<SthrnDixieCwgrl> I should not have to do that for one application
<hobgoblin> such is life - but to be honest I am not at all sure that you actually came here for help - you've spent more time talking about windows and mac
<SthrnDixieCwgrl> there is nothing compatible with this operating syustem
<SthrnDixieCwgrl> adobe reader is not ompatible
<SthrnDixieCwgrl> adobe flash player is not ompatible
<SthrnDixieCwgrl> java is  not compatible
<SthrnDixieCwgrl> firefox is not compatible
<SthrnDixieCwgrl> I am stuck with hromium and I don't even know what that is
<hobgoblin> if you want help backing up stuff to make the update after an install a bit quicker then I am happy to help you
<hobgoblin> but why did it take 3 hours to install it - what hardware are you using?
<SthrnDixieCwgrl> think Hewlett-packard
<LemonAid> How do you boot with GRUB by not using the menu driven interface, but by using the GRUB command line?  (i can`t reboot my system at the moment)
<SthrnDixieCwgrl> that is probably the issue right there
<hobgoblin> SthrnDixieCwgrl: was it all working before you did what is normal in windows and got stuff from the internet?
<SthrnDixieCwgrl> I used wubi.exe to install it
<hobgoblin> oh
<hobgoblin> right
<Unit193> That's the major one
<hobgoblin> I can understand what the problem you have is now
<SthrnDixieCwgrl> i burned Ubuntu to a disc and used wubi to install
<hobgoblin> I wish that people would say at the outset that it's wubi :(
<Unit193> LemonAid: You should just be able to hold left shift as it's booting
<hobgoblin> LemonAid: what exactly is happening?
<SthrnDixieCwgrl> that is the only way I found easiest to install
<hobgoblin> k
<hobgoblin> SthrnDixieCwgrl: can you do this please - we need some very important info if we are going to be able to help
<hobgoblin> open a terminal again and then run this command  - the l is a lower case L
<SthrnDixieCwgrl> firefox is broken and I have something in appplications called chromium whatever that is
<LemonAid> Unit193, thanx. hobgoblin, nothing, i`m just messing around with the GRUB configuration file :)
<hobgoblin> sudo fdisk -l
<Unit193> LemonAid: /etc/default/grub right?
<hobgoblin> LemonAid: you seen the wiki for grub?
<LemonAid> Unit193, /boot/grub/grub.cfg.
<LemonAid> hobgoblin, yes i did. Have not read it fully though.
<hobgoblin> LemonAid: if you fiddle with that then it gets reverted after any update that updates that file - better to do things with the various scripts
<LemonAid> hobgoblin, i saw that it gets reverted
<hobgoblin> SthrnDixieCwgrl: what do you want to do - we have no real idea of what you have done to get where you are and hence we are not going to be able to get you back again
<LemonAid> What i was actually planing on doing was not let anyone boot into any os without a password, but as it turns out, you can get around that by using the command line interface (not the menu driven one).
<hobgoblin> you can stop recovery mode appearing in the menu - but that could be an issue if you need to use it :p
<hobgoblin> not even sure if it asks for root password if you enable it either
<SthrnDixieCwgrl> I no longer have an internet browser
<hobgoblin> so does firefox not work at all - or is that you can't get it to do what you want?
<SthrnDixieCwgrl> it apparently was crippled in the install and that is why that option was not there
<hobgoblin> how?
<hobgoblin> what is crippled about it - trying to get a straight answer is not proving very successful here at all
<hobgoblin> personally I would reinstall - I'd not use wubi either
<SthrnDixieCwgrl> i cannot use a browser with no menu bar
<SthrnDixieCwgrl> so I removed it
<hobgoblin> instead of finding out how to get it
<LemonAid> Ehm.. it has a menu bar. It`s only visible when you roll over it.
<hobgoblin> well good luck with whatever you choose to do SthrnDixieCwgrl
<SthrnDixieCwgrl> I don't use web browsers where the menubar does not stay there permanently
<SthrnDixieCwgrl> If I cannot enable a feature to show the menubar then I do not use the browser or application
<SthrnDixieCwgrl> That means I have no web browser on ubuntu
<LemonAid> In case you don`t know it, this is how all the applications behave in Ubuntu if you use the Unity Interface.
<SthrnDixieCwgrl> use what
<LemonAid> The Unity interface is the default interface for Ubuntu since 10.04(i think) -> the way Ubuntu looks when you first install it.
<SthrnDixieCwgrl> I went to terminal and ran sudo apt-get remove appmenu-gtk3 appmenu-gtk appmenu-qt  to see it that will remove it
<LemonAid> (well, not all aplications, but firefox is one of them)
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-12-10
<philipballew> is there an easy way to install Debian as my second os in place of back track thats currently installed without messing up grub?
<holstein> philipballew: sure... i usually let the linux's share a swap partition
<philipballew> alright. is the best way to do that and just not let debian set up its own mbr?
<holstein> philipballew: either way
<philipballew> alright, and yeah. sharing swap sounds smart
<holstein> philipballew: i would just know how to update grub from a live CD, and all is well :)
<philipballew> i have 4 gigs as well so i am not sure swap is always nessessery
<holstein> philipballew: you have to get the alternate CD's with buntu to *not* install grub these days
<philipballew> makes sence i guess. well i was gonna install debian only this time as ubuntu is already installed. i need debian as i am going to be making packages for them now
<holstein> philipballew: cool
<holstein> keep me posted on that
<philipballew> alright. I will. thanks for the info
<mascot> Ahoy
<JackyAlcine> Argh
<JackyAlcine> *Arggg
<uwe> moin
<ashickur-noor> Hi
<ashickur-noor> How are u all?
<uwe> fine and you?
<ashickur-noor> me also
<uwe> where are you from?
<ashickur-noor> Bangladesh
<ashickur-noor> and u?
<uwe> germany
<ashickur-noor> Nice
<ashickur-noor> Have you tried knoppix?
<uwe> yes knoppix is cool
<ArizonaBa> hi can anyone help me with figuring out what is wrong with this comman on excel
<ArizonaBa> please ? NOTE = "E"
<Arizona_Bay> can anyone help me with visual basic sheets?
<kanout> hello everybody! I try to install ubuntu 11.10 on a win7 system. The installer doesn't recognize the win 7 OS. What can I do to rescue win 7 from the installation?
<Arizona_Bay> what do u mean it doesn recognize it?
<Arizona_Bay> like in the repartition?
<Arizona_Bay> just check on instal side by side
<Arizona_Bay> ...
<kanout> it doesn't have that option
<Arizona_Bay> alright
<Arizona_Bay> did u make your partitions?
<kanout> yes I have made unallocated space for ubuntu to use but still it doen't see it. Even though the disk utility from the live cd sees it as unallocated space. I have tried also fedora installer and it happens to be the same thing.
<Arizona_Bay> it sees as the whole disk empty?
<Arizona_Bay> o.o
<Arizona_Bay> also u should check out #ubuntu
<kanout> yes
<Arizona_Bay> are you sure u didnt wipe it out?
<kanout> yes. if i quit the installation win7 starts normally.
<Arizona_Bay> I have honestly no idea..
<kanout> Win 7 have made a small partition sized 100 MB which is system use, and this partition is marked by Active
<kanout> I think something is messed up with the MBR
<Arizona_Bay> I am really more noob then u are
<Arizona_Bay> like i said check out the main channel
<kanout> ok thank you for your time.
<Arizona_Bay> it was my pleasure :D
<hobgoblin> got that working again then :)
<hobgoblin> hello iggy19 geoff44
<geoff44> Hi hobgoblin
<hobgoblin> need help or just wandering about :)
<geoff44> This is my first time on a IRC
<hobgoblin> oh - well welcome to IRC and this channel then :)
<hobgoblin> what brought you here?
<geoff44> Thanks hobgoblin - where do you hail from?
<uwe> hi geoff welcome here
<hobgoblin> south of england geoff44
<geoff44> Hi uwe - I'm from Australia
<uwe> i am from germany
<hobgoblin> geoff44: if you've come following a link - the offtopic channel is #ubuntu-beginners-team - this is the support channel
<hobgoblin> oh cool - I know a few that get here from oz
<geirha> Isn't it awfully late over there now?
<hobgoblin> I'd have to guess so :)
<geoff44> Yeah 20 past midnight
<geoff44> I'm pretty ancient - the 44 refers to my date of birth
<hobgoblin> that's not ancient :p
<hobgoblin> my mum told me
<uwe> hehe is she from that age <hobgoblin> ?
<geoff44> You interested in cricket hobgoblin?
<hobgoblin> uwe: one more in fact :p
<hobgoblin> geoff44: only when we are winning ...
<hobgoblin> not much of a sportsman
<geoff44> NZ is cleaning us up in the test match
<hobgoblin> oh dear
<geoff44> This is a good learning experience for me
<geoff44> Thanks hobgoblin
<hobgoblin> good - that's what life is for
<hobgoblin> so are you using a linux system now?
<geoff44> How old are you uwe?
<geoff44> Yes 11.10 mainly gnome shell
<hobgoblin> aah cool
<uwe> 38
<uwe> 38 geoff44
<geoff44> Yes you're only a youngster uwe
<geoff44> I guess the other channels are mainly technical in nature?
<hobgoblin> this is one actually - this is the beginners team support channel - we have some others, offtopic #ubunt-beginners-team
<geirha> Am I the only one using Unity? Sometimes I feel like the only one. :)
<hobgoblin> I think sabdfl uses it sometimes as well geirha
<geoff44> Hi geirha - i'm using Unity right now
<uwe> i use unity and ubuntustudio 10.10
<uwe> i do not like the unity desktop to be honest
<geoff44> I just went back on it today to try the myunity tool
<hobgoblin> oh I've seen that thing on the forums
<hobgoblin> not tried it though - wouldn't work with xfce :p
<geoff44> In my opinion it doesn't do a huge amount
<geoff44> I quite like gnome shell with 4 or 5 extensions
<geoff44> I guess it is time for me to got bed - It has been a pleasure to meet you all.
<E3D3> Hi, I'm a TOTAL network-noob or worse a little phobic. To open an extern file in an already running Emacs editor #emacs advised me to use a server & client. Is it true that it has nothing to do with internet ?
<holstein> E3D3: im not sure where you read or heard what you heard, or why... but yes that is true
<holstein> a server client scenario does *not* have to involve the internet or a network
<holstein> the server and client can be running 'locally' on one machine,
<E3D3> holstein: Really thanks, more people tried to explain me clearly but your the first that don't use words I have to Google for. :-)
<holstein> E3D3: maybe check out http://www.emacswiki.org/emacs/EmacsClient
<holstein> if its a file you are being asked to edit, you might want to see if you can download it and work with it locally in the editor of your choice
<holstein> running services like that on a network with linux is not the same as if you are in windows
<holstein> your user has certain permissions, and that typically keeps you safer than if you were running a client and connecting to a server with administrative permission
<holstein> this would be like connecting to a website (server) with your web browser (client)
<holstein> i say, do what makes you feel safe, and read around, and ask questions like you are...
<E3D3> I'm a little paranoid about what I don't understand and always skipped this subject. I just thought it would work like with most programs, changing the opening-command. Server & client scare me because I can't control to who they connect.
<holstein> E3D3: you can control that
<holstein> and you can control the permissions
<E3D3> I like to learn things to the bottom but avoided internet with it protocol-wars so most children know more. I think its to complex, temporary knowledge full of nasty hidden stuff. So I connect to public WLAN without password and close it after my job is done. Also SQL talked about server & another account so I threw it away, to much sidekick to handle/learn about. I'm always behind with this stuff and keep feeling naked. I wish this
<E3D3> 'upgraded notepad' used different words & ways to do it, just like other programs. Thanks you for your patience, help and take away some anxiety. I will try to overcome the remaining. Good luck & Thanks
<holstein> E3D3: you can always work from a live CD
<holstein> if you are worried about something infecting your machine, or your machine's hard drive, take it out of the equation
<holstein> you can boot a live CD, or from a read only USB stick, have some storage area that is encrypted, or wiped regularly
<holstein> this site http://www.turnkeylinux.org/ hosts linux live CD"s based on ubuntu that offer server scenarios to fit most any need
<E3D3> holstein: I feel much comforted and try to find a route to the base of all this with a true understanding instead of living in a fog and blind repeating others. Thank you for helping. :-0
<E3D3> :-)
<AlexIsAverage> Hey! I'm having some trouble setting up an Afterglow Xbox controller so that Ubuntu recognizes it. Can anyone lend a hand?
<LemonAid> Hi guys. What does the ! character in the /etc/shadow represent? I know the * character means that account is locked for login. "root" has a !, so it leads me to believe it might be a temporary rights something..
<LemonAid> I meant, in the lines in the /etc/shadow file.
<geirha> It is explained in the man-page.  man shadow
<LemonAid> Will check, thanx.
<creede> Hey all, I have a question. When I move my cursor to the left or the right edge of the screen, compiz (presumably) wants to resize the active window up against that edge of the window.
<creede> How can I turn that off? It's annoying++.
<creede> (I can get around it by switching windows, but I still want to turn it off.)
<urlin2u> creede, you might try the #compiz channel.
<creede> Thanks, I'll try there.
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-12-11
<Mike2k> i want to be able to do gui remote login to ubuntu, can someone point me in the right direction?
<geirha> vnc, freenx, x2go, ...
<geirha> Depends a bit on your needs
<Mike2k> what i have tried so far ...
<Mike2k> set up x11 server on my windows machine with xming
<Mike2k> used ssh to log into ubuntu machine
<Mike2k> the gnome-session to get desktop
<Mike2k> using x tunneling
<Mike2k> it sort of works
<geirha> NX should be more efficient.
<geirha> I've heard x2go is even better, but I haven't tried the latter myself
<Mike2k> seems very unstable in opening new windows etc
<Mike2k> also tried kde desktop, similar results
<Mike2k> would like to somehow get a login screen on the windows pc that will take me right to gui desktop
<Mike2k> need to support a couple different accounts this way
<geirha> Install freenx-server on the Ubuntu machine, and install an NX-client on the windows machine.
<Mike2k> making notes on that, thanks!
<geirha> Also look into x2go. Again, I haven't tried it, but someone on the loco team spoke warmly of it.
<Mike2k> will do!
<geirha> With NX, it basicly connects with ssh and runs a gnome-session, but adding compression and some other magic to make it more efficient and responsive.
<Mike2k> several users could log into their own accounts on my ubuntu machine and have their own gnome desktops?
<geirha> Or, well, doesn't have to be gnome.
<geirha> Mike2k: Yes.
<Mike2k> kde or what ever
<Mike2k> i am not looking for something like teamview that i use with windows for remote desktop access/sahring
<geirha> I have no experience with teamview
<Mike2k> looking more to replicate the functionality of the machine local display keyboard over the internet
<geirha> It's more like connecting from ubuntu to windows with rdesktop, just the other way around
<Mike2k> i'll try to get freenx set up and see what it does
<Mike2k> thanks for the help
<Mike2k> have a good day
<geirha> You too, and good luck. :)
<Mike2k> ty!
<LemonAid> Where would one place a man page if one were to create one?
<coalwater> hm, let me check if i can find
<LemonAid> "manpath" gives some paths, but i am unsure..
<coalwater> LemonAid: check  /etc/manpath.config  , might be helpful
<LemonAid> Hmm.. i`ll check it out.
<coalwater> LemonAid: you could try #ubuntu-devel
<LemonAid> coalwater, thank you, but i think placing the man page in the /usr/local/share/man might do the trick. I`ll see once i`m done writing it.
<SMS> Hi can any one please help me with this problem of mine , i am using xubuntu 11.10 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1893399
<SMS> hello
<SMS> Hi can any one please help me with this problem of mine , i am using xubuntu 11.10 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1893399
<SMS> hi
<LemonAid> Well, how did you end up in that situation in the first place? Did you mess around with loader.conf ?
<SMS> no i have no idea of loader.conf
<SMS> i had earlier installed nvidia-173 and got into problems
<SMS> i had to then go into command line mode
<SMS> as Xserver was not booting up. .. and deleted Xorg.conf/// later i started startx and finally got my xserver back..that is the only problem i have had since xubuntu installation
<SMS> dont know if this caused any problem
<SMS> thanks for responding lemonaid :)
<SMS> can you please help with this issue?
<LemonAid> Hmm.. i`ll look into it, but i`m no expert. Some people in #ubuntu however, are. Try asking them as well.
<coalwater> splash screen
<hobgoblin> afternoon
<SMS> @coalwater are splash and splash screen same in xubuntu??? I enabled splash in Settings -- > Settings Manager  --> Session and startup and enabled splsh but that starts after i login
<SMS> I want the loader at boot time... the one which shows xubuntu loading....
<hobgoblin> possibly it's to do with plymouth - I don't have anything either till the login screen - though that suits me
<hobgoblin> aah yes - unless it does it's fsck business - which slows the boot down some - perhaps it is just that
<coalwater> i found a post on some page that said to try sudo plymouth --show-splash, but it didnt do any thing to me
<LemonAid> Some other people reported somewhat similar issues after installing nvidia/ati drivers. Someone came up with a script and a fix(or so they claim) -> initial post so you might get some context (first answer) http://askubuntu.com/questions/45926/splash-screen-doesnt-show-on-boot , and link to the fix http://kyleabaker.com/#search=plymouth
<LemonAid> This is for ubuntu however, i don`t how it differs from xubuntu.
<coalwater> and yea , sometimes my nvidia drivers break the splash screen, i don't usually care, there are some plymouth manager that could fix it i think, you just need to look around a bit if it really matters for you
<hobgoblin> coalwater: pretty sure that's what happened here too - clean install - see splash, update/install nvidia, reboot - no splash
<LemonAid> coalwater, i finally found where the man pages should be placed -> usr/share/man/manN/  N stands for the section number. If you place them in /usr/local/share/man, for some reason "mandb" will not update to include the newly man page.
<LemonAid> Meaning it will not update when you run "mandb".
<LemonAid> How do you restart only the wireless interface? And if that`s not possible is there any other option aside from "/etc/init.d/networking restart" ?
<jay112> hi can anybody help me with a problem i have with lubuntu 11.10
<holstein> jay112: mabye... just ask away.. if someone knows they will answer
<jay112> how do i put a trash can on the desktop? ive tried various methods in the lxde forum none work
<philipballew> jay112, If noone comes on here #lubuntu can help as well
<philipballew> he really waited long
<Unit193> There's nothing wrong with asking those here...
<LemonAid> 1) How do you restart only the wireless interface? And if that`s not possible is there any other option aside from "/etc/init.d/networking restart" ?  2) I tried to schedule mplayer to start using "at". Does not seem to work. How exactly do you do that? Should i make a .sh and consider the name of the script as the task to be run? (i did read the man)
<Unit193> LemonAid: You should be able to use ifdown and ifup for wireless
<LemonAid> Unit193, the problem is as follows: >sometimes< my wireless drops, and reconnects right away. The cycle is repeated until i restart the system. Now if i do ifdown/up, it does the trick BUT, on rare occasions the wireless interface will not.. up. And the network manager won`t even recognize i have wireless capabilities.
<Unit193> You don't happen to be using a USB card are you?
<holstein> ill take a stab and suggest trying the other broadcom driver ;)
<LemonAid> No. Integrated card.
<LemonAid> Problem is i don`t know of any other one. But i will look into it. Assuming the problem is not the driver though, any ideas ?
<LemonAid> The "at" command thing i figured it out, in case anyone reads above.
<Lady_Madonna> Hello.
<zkriesse> Hello Lady_Madonna
<Lady_Madonna> Hello zkriesse
<LemonAid> What takes precedence in chrontab if the day of the month and day of the week do not correspond? Or is the task executed on both days ?
<LemonAid> *crontab
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-12-03
<dps3048> Hi how woulld I install a GUI from the command line in Ubuntu server 11
<zhiattags> can anyone here teach me how to run .exe files on my ubuntu 12.04?
<Nate_Rev> Unetbootin freezes everytime I try it. any help?
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-12-04
<mudkiller> hi!
<mudkiller> im new to ubuntu
<mudkiller> i have just installed it on my netbook
<mudkiller> after that, I ran Update Manager and install everything that is checked, is it correct?
<holstein> mudkiller: i would look through the list... see what you recognize
<holstein> mudkiller: it is typically safe to do all upgrades, but you can break things by ugrading
<mudkiller> holstein: ow, i see. thanks for the advice man
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-12-05
<riles> can I get some tips. I have exhausted all I know and am kinda SOL
<riles> I am on another computer because my Macbook pro was running 12.4 of Ubuntu so I decided to try 12.10.
<riles> Now when I start my computer about 80% of the time the sign in screen shows but then after I sign in it freezes.
<riles> The times that I get though it freezes after lots of small visual glitches.
<riles> What should I do?
<holstein> i would just go back to 12.04 riles
<riles> How do I do that?
<riles> I can't get my computer to read the disc drive. I press ESC at menu and nothing shows the disc in the device
<riles> *at boot
<holstein> well, ubuntu nor linux are magic. if the hardware is failing, that wont help
<holstein> riles: i would get the 12.04 live CD you likely used to install 12.04 and reinstall it
<holstein> i would test the memory and the hard drive
<riles> alright.
<riles> which button do I hold at boot?
<riles> The drive is working I made a mint disc when I got it to run one of the few times.
<holstein> riles: all of that depends on the machine
<holstein> riles: when i had a macbook and was testing, i believe it was just the "c" key
<holstein> could have been "apple+C"
<riles> I am on a 100% ubuntu macbook
<holstein> riles: the operating system makes no difference
<riles> i s
<riles> weird.
<holstein> riles: you are asking the hardware to boot a CD.. that is before the OS loads
<riles> I am rebooting the device now
<holstein> riles: each machine boots CD's in a different way.. typyically from the bios
<holstein> the apple hardware doesnt have a traditional bios in that sense.. so it can be a bit more tricky, though arguably more "attractive"
<riles> learning new things today
<riles> the screen just went purple... shit.
<holstein> riles: try and keep it clean here.. the language
<riles> sorry.
<holstein> riles: i would just try and boot a live CD
<holstein> riles: i would tap the shift key.. i would try down at the bottom "F6" and select "nomodeset"
<riles> could i put something into terminal to get it to boot from the disc?
<holstein> this is what i reffered to with the apple hardware i had https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook
<holstein> riles: no
<holstein> riles: you can boot the live CD.. holding shift
<riles> okay
<holstein> riles: then, at the bottom.. you'll see F6
<holstein> in that f6 menu.. you'll see "nomodeset"
<holstein> this will kind of "put something in the terminal"
<holstein> riles: i would test the memory there... try and get to a live desktop and look at the hard drive
<riles> I held shift and it did not do anything, resumed normal boot
<holstein> riles: cool
<riles> ?
<holstein> riles: this will *not* be easy.. nor will it just automatcially happen for you. nor will apple or anyone else be able to help you
<holstein> riles: what did i do?
<holstein> i put the cd in.. i removed the hard drive so i wouldnt "break" it, forcing reboots
<holstein> riles: i tried the live CD.. if that fails, i use the tap shift and f6 option
<riles> shift+f6?
<holstein> riles: you likely are not doing the key sequences in the order the hardware is expecting
<holstein> riles: no
<holstein> riles: i would hit c.. or whatever it is that boots the cd
<holstein> when you hear the cd loading.. hold shift
<holstein> that should bring up the options wth f6 at the bottom... which are not a big deal, since its just an alternative, and nothing to worry about
<holstein> if you cant get that to work, move on
<riles> okay
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook was quite helpful for me though
<holstein> that should tell you, by the model you have, what you should need to do
<riles> alright thanks.
<holstein> i think you should rule out hardware issues..
<riles> Is there anyway to just wipe my system clean?
<holstein> riles: sure.. boot one of these live CDs and wipe it
<riles> I have my documents backed up and my osx on an xternal
<holstein> riles: you'll need to sort out how to boot a live CD.. be that an apple OS one, or an ubuntu one.. or something with gparted
<riles> alright.
<riles> I could partition the drive and then slap on the osx and then delete the ubuntu right?
<riles> I have a sucessful boot. Testing memory
<holstein> riles: those are options that can be done after booting an osx installer disc.. correct
<riles> how do I do a memory test?
<holstein> riles: i boot a live CD with a memory test on it
<holstein> the ubuntu ones have it.. but you need to press shift at the correct time
<riles> okay
<holstein> riles: you would hold C to get the cd to load.. them press shift to show the menu with the f6 options that i mentioned and the memtest
<holstein> OR, just get a diagnostic live CD such as ultimate boot cd
<riles> okay. I will give this all a shot.
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-12-06
<jAguAr`> how do i set up my new Canon MG3122 printer to work?
<mikodo> I wish there was a not so technical channel for casual users: This channel implies noobish user, #ubuntu is full of seasoned geeks! No in between seems
<RickZilla> I'm kind of a retread for ubuntu beginners...I first used it about 4 years ago, got frustrated with it, used Linux Mint for awhile, now I have a fresh 12.10 install. I'm really liking this one. I debated going with 12.10 and updating more often, or 12.4 with the LTS. I'm still not sure if I made the right decision.
<holstein> RickZilla: do both.. or neither
<holstein> really doesnt matter.. there are pros and cons to both
<holstein> what do it do? lts's where its "mission critical" or something i dont want to mess with much
<holstein> my audio production machine is dual booting 10.04 and 12.04 right now
<holstein> my daily use laptop is running 12.04, and it will likely stay that way, unless something for the nvidia ion chipset comes around that i *must* have
<RickZilla> This is just a home laptop, I want to use it rather than upgrading all the time
<holstein> i use 12.10 other places and would use it for sure.. the reason i do LTS is the support time, not the stability
<RickZilla> That's kind of what I was thinking
<holstein> RickZilla: 14.04 LTS will be out before 12.10 is not supported any longer
<RickZilla> I may retrograde at some point
<holstein> or, maybe you'll really want 13.10..
<RickZilla> lol, decisions decisions
<holstein> i keep my data backed up.. it doesnt take long to change distros
<RickZilla> right
<RickZilla> I have a few ppa's that I like to keep around also
<holstein> the audio production environment is a little different.. but for the desktop, i can reinstall and be up and running in like 20 minutes
 * RickZilla is away: afk
<holstein> i say, take a minute and ask yourself, what would you do if that hard drive never booted up again.. which is a plasible scenario that *will* happen at some point
<holstein> in the process or properly backing up your data, and making sure it is easily and properly recoverable, i think you'll find that reinstallation of the OS is not that big of a deal
<holstein> if the idea of reinstalling the OS fills you with anxiety, its liley due to not having proper backups in place
<holstein> likely*
<holstein> that being said, i dont want to constantly be fooling around with my "daily driver"
<holstein> i have it mirrored from when i first installed the OS and moved all my stuff in and got it setup.. and i have my data otherwise backed up as well
<holstein> but, i plan on staying on 12.04 til 14.04.. again, unless something with the nvidia ion is just too appealing to pass up.. and i can always dual boot
<RickZilla> Reinstalling OS is not a problem, I keep backups of critical stuff on externals and cloud storage
<RickZilla> I installed 12.10 alongside windows, and I'm not sure how to access that to install ubuntu over the other one, without messing up Windows, but I'll figure that out
<holstein> RickZilla: i typically blow out the linux partitions, and reinstall choosing "install alongside windows on the free space"
<RickZilla> holstein What do you use to blow out the partition?
<holstein> RickZilla: either a live cd like gparted or the ultimate boot cd.. or gparted from the live CD that i am install from.. i rarely install without loading up a live CD a few times first and doing some tests
<RickZilla> ah, didn't think about using a live cd for that, I'll keep that in mind for when the time comes
<holstein> RickZilla: theres also a custom option in the installer.. you can go in there and blow them out, or just set them to be formatted and re-used
<raub> Does anyone know what the file /dev/btrfs-control is for, specially in a machine that does not use btrfs?
<holstein> raub: its empty on my machine.. id say its something that btrfs would use
* You're now known as ubuntulog
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-12-07
<raub> Wasn't there an option during server install that allowed you to ssh into the machine?
<raub> Is there any reason why ubuntu 12.04LTS server will not let me use partitions I created (fdisk and mkfs.ext4) using the ubuntu livecd without formatting them?
<tsimpson> mkfs does format them
<raub> tsimpson: exactly but then when i go to install the server it says it cannot continue because "there are system files in those partitions" or something like that
<tsimpson> there should be a manual partitioning option in the installer, and you should be able to select which partitions to use from there
<tsimpson> I haven't use the server install in a long time, but I have a vague recollection
<raub> lemme try again
<raub> By manual I take you mean using command line?
<raub> Because the one using the interface does not like me at all
<tsimpson> I'm not sure, I just remember begin able to choose partitions during the install
<tsimpson> once, a long time ago
<raub> Yeah
<raub> during the partiton disks menu you can click on "Manual"
<raub> I need something a bit more, well, manual because that one is not working for me
<raub> By that I mean giving me error messages like The attempt to mount a file system with type ext4 in Virtual disk 1, partition #2 (vda2) at / failed.
<tsimpson> hmm, that sounds like it didn't find a filesystem
<raub> A filesystem it supposedly had created (using partman)
<tsimpson> are you sure it created the filesystem (formatted)?
<tsimpson> there's what the partition is marked as, and then there's what's actually on it
<raub> At this point in time I cannot guarantee anything
<raub> I do know that I have no problems creating said partitions and fylesystems using fdisk and mkfs in the livecd
<tsimpson> strange indeed
<kike_> Hi there
<kike_> any idea about how to uncompress a lot of zip files (all in the same folder)  to a different folder each one?
<RickZilla> kik_ If they're separate zips, you should be able to uncompress them individually to a different location
<geirha> you want a shell one-liner?
<geirha> err, I should turn join/part messages back on
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-12-08
<aeoril> Salutations
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-12-09
<smeag0l> hello everybody
<newa2kurt> im home
<geirha> you live here?
<newa2kurt> almost a day around with my new buntu 12 lts
